# Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow-Dallas, March 19



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=377580]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Dec 6 2005, 10:53 AM~4347704
> *[attachmentid=376242]
> 
> MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!
> *


Los Magnificos is that same date (March 19, 2006) as well


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 12:38 PM~4347985
> *Los Magnificos is that same date (March 19, 2006) as well
> *


has the other show been confirmed.....either way the more shows the merrier


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

from what i've heard, the magnificos show date is not a for sure thing. one of the shows will have to be moved.


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 6 2005, 11:38 AM~4347985
> *Los Magnificos is that same date (March 19, 2006) as well
> *



The family fued is speading into Dallas :twak: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

don't catch a case of 'houstonitis' dallas, keep it clean.


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*Will support 100%!!!*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The next ULA meeting is 12-14. We hope to see the promotor of this show at this meeting..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The next ULA meeting is 12-14. We hope to see the promotor of this show at this meeting..


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## majestix65 (Dec 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Dec 7 2005, 10:08 PM~4360260
> *don't catch a case of 'houstonitis' dallas, keep it clean.
> *


True! I just hope they realize how strong the Dallas-FT.Worth ULA is.


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Dec 13 2005, 08:50 AM~4394911
> *True! I just hope they realize how strong the Dallas-FT.Worth ULA is.
> *


That is very ture--DFW ULA is a strong organization and they have put differences aside to show they are *undefined*


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 13 2005, 10:33 AM~4395534
> *That is very ture--DFW ULA is a strong organization and they have put differences aside to show they are undefined
> *


I mean UNITED


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Dec 13 2005, 11:33 AM~4395534
> *That is very ture--DFW ULA is a strong organization and they have put differences aside to show they are undefined
> *


yea i jus wish it could be the same here in houston but it will never happen make me envy the lowrider car clubs unity in DFW


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

R U LOOKING FOR ANY ARTIST FROM WEST COAST I GOT CONNECTIONS THRU SOME ARTISTS OUT HERE IN CALIFORNIA IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN GETTING SOME ARTIST FOR YOUR SHOW EMAIL ME


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

R U LOOKING FOR ANY ARTIST FROM WEST COAST I GOT CONNECTIONS THRU SOME ARTISTS OUT HERE IN CALIFORNIA IF YOU ARE INTERESTED IN GETTING SOME ARTIST FOR YOUR SHOW EMAIL ME


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie it can happen if people can just sit down and talk out thier differences. If the clubs arn't getting along they need to work on getting things resolved.. Just my 2 cents..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 14 2005, 03:20 PM~4405303
> *Homie it can happen if people can just sit down and talk out thier differences. If the clubs arn't getting along they need to work on getting things resolved.. Just my 2 cents..
> *


been there done that and it is not happening


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 14 2005, 06:14 PM~4406870
> *been there done that and it is not happening
> *


lets move to dallas?


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 14 2005, 10:15 PM~4408177
> *lets move to dallas?
> *


yea ok ex713guy or ex281guy or ex832guy :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by latinkustoms4ever_@Dec 15 2005, 12:56 AM~4408833
> *yea ok ex713guy or ex281guy or ex832guy :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:buttkick: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

All I can say is it's a sad situation. We support both groups in H-Town. You both got luv com'n out Dallas...


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2005, 11:20 AM~4411044
> *All I can say is it's a sad situation. We support both groups in H-Town. You both got luv com'n out Dallas...
> *


 good to hear that brother.....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Keep us posted on what's going on in H-Town this year. We'd like to come down for a picnic or cruise. Some of us were going to do this last year but never panned out for us. I'm not talk'n bout a big show, we just want to come down and meet everyone... Check out the cruising in H-Town..


----------



## latinkustoms4ever (Jan 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 15 2005, 12:51 PM~4411247
> *Keep us posted on what's going on in H-Town this year. We'd like to come down for a picnic or cruise. Some of us were going to do this last year but never panned out for us. I'm not talk'n bout a big show, we just want to come down and meet everyone... Check out the cruising in H-Town..
> *


ill make sure to let you guys kno ,,,, we will do something big and keep us informed also would like to get to kno some of the dallas ULA we got to keep the lines open on whats going on but not only in dallas and houston but all over TEXAS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

latinkustoms4ever, Homie you got that right. Are plan is to hit as many big and small shows across TX and the other out lining states as we can this year..
John - King of the Homies


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=388811]

[attachmentid=388812]


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=393333]*<span style='font-family:Arial'>


Before picture:

1959 Pontiac Catalina that will be given away!!! 

"Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show & Concert" March 19, 2006</span>*


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's a 4 door????? :angry:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*Yes, it's a 4-door.*


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=399906]

*<span style=\'color:red\'>Houston's "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show" car Give away winner.</span>*


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 24 2005, 03:03 AM~4471289
> *It's a 4 door????? :angry:
> *



A _free_ 4 door!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

so when is the "magnificos" show??? later or before???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

May 7 Cinco de Mayo Weekend, it's gonna be on... :biggrin:   
DALLAS LOWRIDERS AND HOMIE STYLN WILL BE REP"N HARD...


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 14 2005, 02:20 PM~4405303
> *Homie it can happen if people can just sit down and talk out thier differences. If the clubs arn't getting along they need to work on getting things resolved.. Just my 2 cents..
> *



People won't let go of the past and big fking egos in Houston!!!! :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

You know Techniques is going to be there March 19,


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

"HEARTBREAKER" and the rest of the "MAJESTICS" will be there :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

*BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE DOIN IT TEXAS STYLE!! TEXAS MADE!!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=410139]

[attachmentid=410138]


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=415495]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*PIMP C!!!!!!!!</span></span></span>*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just wondering if the promotor for this show is going to come out to a ULA meeting prior to this show?


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

[attachmentid=428728]


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

any info on the hop?


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*THERE WILL BE A $2,000 HOP/DANCE.

MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Jan 21 2006, 06:38 AM~4672640
> *THERE WILL BE A $2,000 HOP/DANCE.
> 
> MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Dec 6 2005, 11:53 AM~4347704
> *[attachmentid=377580]
> 
> MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!
> *


  :thumbsup: cool


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

THE MAIN QUESTION IS , ARE YOU GOING TO SELL BEER ? :biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*Just added...........

Juan Villarreal & Lil Keke!!!!*


----------



## PROVOK (Nov 5, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

is there gonna be a hop. thats all i wanna know.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 6 2006, 02:28 PM~4789299
> *is there gonna be a hop. thats all i wanna know.
> *



nevermind i read the flyer.


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Will there be any rep's for this show coming out to a ULA meeting to go over this event? :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

aint juan villareal a comedian from houston, i like the dude he's funny as shit but i thought this was a car show. no offense but the cars are gonna bring the crowd not comedians.


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=456880]

[attachmentid=456954]

*MORE DETAILS COMING SOON!!!*


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Question:

Who is going to be your SECURITY for this event?

A security company or DPD ?*


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

The answer is the same....
D&L Security has a contract with the CITY OF DALLAS for all events at the Dallas Convention Center, Reunion Arena, Fair Park, Dallas Market Hall and so on and So forth.....

Its the Same company that Rincon used and the same company that Go Lo used and the same company that has been used at every Carshow in Dallas....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Feb 13 2006, 02:22 PM~4840382
> *last year when they knocked down that fence my car almost got it the car in front of me got crushed.*


That's my point what are the promotors doing different this year to try an avoid the same thing from happening again?

Is the concert going to held in the same area as the car show or in a seperate building etc....


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*I'M SORRY TO HEAR WHAT HAPPENED AT LAST YEAR'S EVENT.

I KNOW THAT ALOT OF MONEY AND TIME GOES INTO EACH AND EVERY ENTRY AT THE SHOWS.

AS A PROMOTER, I CAN ONLY SPEAK FOR THE EVENTS THAT I HAVE HELD. 

SECURITY IS MY TOP PRIORITY AT ALL MY EVENTS.

THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW WILL BE HELD INSIDE 2 HALLS AT THE DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER.

THIS WILL ALLOW ME TO PROVIDE AMPLE SPACE TO ENTRIES AWAY FROM THE CONCERT AREA.

D & L SECURITY WILL BE THE SECURITY COMPANY THAT WILL WORK THIS EVENT.

THEY WILL BE PROVIDING AMPLE AMOUNT OF SECURITY AND OFF DUTY DALLAS 

POLICE OFFICERS TO ENSURE A SAFE EVENT.*


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

IS THE HOP GOING TO BE INDOORS OR OUTDOORS?


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

I WENT TO YOUR HOUSTON SHOW BACK IN AUG I DIDN'T GET TO ENTER BUT I WAS THERE WHAT I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IS THERE GOING TO BE FAVORTISM TO YOUR FRIENDS LIKE YOU DID AT THAT SHOW I SAW YOU HAD ALOT OF THE PEOPLE WHO ENTERED MAD AS HELL. MY HOMEBOY GOT SCREWED AND I DON'T WANT TO SEE MY PEOPLE OF D-TOWN GET SCREWED THE SAME WAY.


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 28 2006, 08:45 AM~4722324
> *THE MAIN QUESTION IS , ARE YOU GOING TO SELL BEER ?  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD QUESTION!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

[attachmentid=464426]

[attachmentid=464427]


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 14 2006, 04:29 PM~4848439
> *GOOD QUESTION!!! :thumbsup:
> *



STILL NO ANSWER THOUGH ! :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

i got beer for sale. bootleggin like a mojo in west dallas.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 16 2006, 01:22 PM~4861062
> *i got beer for sale. bootleggin like a mojo in west dallas.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

where you get all that beer Homie. :biggrin: 


:thumbsup: Dallas Lowriders


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 17 2006, 06:19 AM~4866506
> *where you get all that beer Homie.  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:  Dallas Lowriders
> *



you know where i got it.


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=467497]


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

[attachmentid=470151]


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Jan 28 2006, 08:45 AM~4722324
> *THE MAIN QUESTION IS , ARE YOU GOING TO SELL BEER ?  :biggrin:
> *


NO RESPONSE YET? :thumbsdown:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 22 2006, 04:28 PM~4904133
> *NO RESPONSE YET? :thumbsdown:
> *


 :dunno: I GUESS IM GOING TO HAVE TO FIND A WAY INTO GETTING SOME COLD ONES IN THERE ! :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

WHATS UP WITHT THE PRE REGISTRATION OR NO NEED FOR THAT, I WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP. I WILL TRY TO GET SOME POEPLE MAKE IT OUT WIT ME. WILL YOU BE SELLING WATER AND PIZZA? THATS ALL I NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Feb 22 2006, 08:09 PM~4905922
> *WHATS UP WITHT THE PRE REGISTRATION OR NO NEED FOR THAT, I WILL BE MAKING THE TRIP. I WILL TRY TO GET SOME POEPLE MAKE IT OUT WIT ME. WILL YOU BE SELLING WATER AND PIZZA? THATS ALL I NEED TO KNOW!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 22 2006, 07:31 PM~4904608
> *:dunno:  I GUESS IM GOING TO HAVE TO FIND A WAY INTO GETTING SOME COLD ONES IN THERE !  :biggrin:
> *


ORALE!!! :thumbsup: I'LL GET AT YOU TINY uffin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

still no reply on the pre registration.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Feb 23 2006, 04:31 PM~4912923
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DALLAS LOWRIDERS WILL BE THERE.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THERES A CHANGE OF PLANS IN D-TOWN!!!!! IM DOWN FOR "SUNDAY IN THA PARK" WE CAN DRINK ALL WE WANT THERE!!!!!!! SO LETS GET YOKED UP HOMIES!!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Feb 23 2006, 12:27 PM~4911084
> *ORALE!!!  :thumbsup: I'LL GET AT YOU TINY  uffin:
> *


 NOW WE CAN TAKE ALL THE BEER WE WANT TO THE PARK , SINCE NOBODY RESPONDED BACK TO MY QUESTION ! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 23 2006, 06:38 PM~4914245
> *NOW WE CAN TAKE ALL THE BEER WE WANT TO THE PARK , SINCE NOBODY RESPONDED BACK TO MY QUESTION !  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!DRINK TILL WE THROW UP!!!!! :barf:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

hell yeah, i'm gonna win best bomb at the. oooops that i just say that out loud, what i really meant is, i will see you guys at the park. I am gonna do my best to come out.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

What about the "tug-of-war" ? ? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Feb 23 2006, 08:53 PM~4915264
> *hell yeah, i'm gonna win best bomb at the. oooops that i just say that out loud, what i really meant is, i will see you guys at the park. I am gonna do my best to come out.
> *



COME OUT AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AND EAT SOME FAJITAS WITH THE REST OF THE HOMEBOYS.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Is anyone up for a volleyball game?[/SIZE]


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 23 2006, 08:38 PM~4914245
> *NOW WE CAN TAKE ALL THE BEER WE WANT TO THE PARK , SINCE NOBODY RESPONDED BACK TO MY QUESTION !  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TIMES!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

will be at the BUMPER TO BUMPER SHOW


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SORRY ACES, I CANT MAKE THIS SHOW.


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS

THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE DALLAS "BUMPER 2 BUMPER".

I ASSURE YOU THAT THIS WILL BE A SUCCESSFUL EVENT.

ITS NOT A COMPETITION FOR RADIO STATIONS BUT, FOR PROMOTERS.

CHUCK AND SYNBAD CAN HATE ON PROMOTERS

IT ONLY MAKES THE EVENT STRONGER.

IF A CHALLENGE IS WHAT MAKES A PROMOTER,

THEN I ACCEPT ON MAY 7, 2006. 

THE "OFFICIAL" CINCO DE MAYO CAR SHOW & CONCERT

HOSTED BY: 

[attachmentid=476970] ALWAYS IMITATED BUT, NEVER EQUAL...


DETAILS COMING SOON!!!

</span>*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817 BLVD ACES WILL BE THERE SHOW THE LUV!!!!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 25 2006, 08:45 AM~4925130
> *817 BLVD ACES WILL BE THERE SHOW THE LUV!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

this flyer is a little better


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 25 2006, 09:56 PM~4928810
> *:thumbsup: SEE YOU THERE
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=479366]
*WE WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## tekbishop (Sep 10, 2005)

Does anyone have a good phone number for these guys? I've called and left messages at the 281 number but can get anyone to return my calls...


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

bumper 2 bumper :thumbsdown: bump that lets go to the park :thumbsup: ula all the way homies :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tekbishop_@Feb 27 2006, 05:12 AM~4936071
> *Does anyone have a good phone number for these guys? I've called and left messages at the 281 number but can get anyone to return my calls...
> *


Don't feel bad there have been several people from the ULA that tried to contact the promoter as well and haven't gotten any response from anyone.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Girly_Lowrider_@Feb 27 2006, 09:01 AM~4936448
> *Don't feel bad there have been several people from the ULA that tried to contact the promoter as well and haven't gotten any response from anyone.
> *


I JUST CALLED THE # HE LEFT ON THE POST AND TALKED WITH HIM FOR 30 MINS HE SAID HE WAS MEETING WITH LOUIE FROM LM AND THEN WAS GOING TO CONTACT ME HERES RICHARDS # 281-296-7659 HE ANSWERED ALL OF THE QUESTIONS I NEEDED TO KNOW FOR THE SHOW B.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good luck to who ever goes to the show.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 27 2006, 07:52 AM~4936654
> *I JUST CALLED THE # HE LEFT ON THE POST AND TALKED WITH HIM FOR 30 MINS  HE SAID HE WAS MEETING WITH LOUIE FROM LM AND THEN WAS GOING TO CONTACT ME HERES RICHARDS # 281-296-7659 HE ANSWERED ALL OF THE QUESTIONS I NEEDED TO KNOW FOR THE SHOW B.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Magnificos (Sep 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Los Magnificos_@Mar 1 2006, 09:03 AM~4952150
> *TTT
> *


i hope you guys have good turn out


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Feb 27 2006, 08:52 AM~4936654
> *I JUST CALLED THE # HE LEFT ON THE POST AND TALKED WITH HIM FOR 30 MINS  HE SAID HE WAS MEETING WITH LOUIE FROM LM AND THEN WAS GOING TO CONTACT ME HERES RICHARDS # 281-296-7659 HE ANSWERED ALL OF THE QUESTIONS I NEEDED TO KNOW FOR THE SHOW B.
> *


I CALLED HIM ALSO A WHILE BACK AND HE ALSO ANSWERD ALL THE QUESTIONS THAT I HAD.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

N E THANG GOING ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Feb 23 2006, 06:38 PM~4914245
> *NOW WE CAN TAKE ALL THE BEER WE WANT TO THE PARK , SINCE NOBODY RESPONDED BACK TO MY QUESTION !  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*BUMPER 2 BUMPER CARSHOW & CONCERT

DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER

MARCH 19, 2006

SET UP: SATURDAY MARCH 18, 7 AM-5 PM

ELECTRICITY: $85 15 AMP CIRCUIT

$125 20 AMP CIRCUIT



BOOTH/SHOW INFO: 281-296-7659*


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Feb 27 2006, 06:37 AM~4936193
> *bumper 2 bumper :thumbsdown: bump that lets go to the park  :thumbsup: ula all the way homies  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 3 2006, 01:43 PM~4968228
> *BUMPER 2 BUMPER  CARSHOW & CONCERT
> 
> DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER
> ...


'' Majestics '' WILL BE THERE . SAVE ME SOME ROOM :biggrin: .:thumbsup:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 3 2006, 11:43 AM~4968228
> *BUMPER 2 BUMPER  CARSHOW & CONCERT
> 
> DALLAS CONVENTION CENTER
> ...


WTF !! $85/$125 DO THE PEOPLE GET THERE OWN GENERATOR FOR THAT PRICE .I SMELL MONEY SCAM JUST VOICING MY OPINION. NOT EVEN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CHARGES THAT MUCH FOR ELECTRICITY SPOTS ...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 5 2006, 07:31 PM~4982779
> *'' Majestics '' WILL BE THERE . SAVE ME SOME ROOM  :biggrin: .:thumbsup:
> *



good luck at the show. :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2006, 11:32 AM~4985693
> *good luck at the show. :biggrin:
> *


thank you  . where just going to show the love . and that '' Majestics '' are here in Tejas .. we will try to go to most of the car show out here ... if i dont see you at the show .. heve a good B.B.Q to all you Car Club's :thumbsup:


----------



## MR40PLUS7 (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2006, 09:51 PM~4629659
> *Just wondering if the promotor for this show is going to come out to a ULA meeting prior to this show?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*THANKS, FOR THE SUPPORT!!!

[attachmentid=490106]

[attachmentid=490122]*


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

no problem will be there !!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1GHETTO DREAMS (Mar 7, 2006)

GHETTO DREAMS WILL BE THERE WE TOOK IT ALL AT LAST YEARS SHOW AND WE GOT SOME MO SH-T FOR YOU BOYZ THIS YEAR. CAUSE WE ALL NOW THAT THE WHOLE WORLD IS A GHETTO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS NOT GOING TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW IS THE DECISION OF OUR OWN CLUB NOT A DECISION OF ANYONE ELSE WE HAD OUR MEETING AND DECIDED TO STICK WITH OUR ORIGINAL PLANS, AND THAT IS TO GO TO THE PARK. WHATEVER THE REST OF THE ULA DOES IS THEIR DECISION. JUST WANNA PUT THAT OUT THERE. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO GOES TO THE SHOW. AND I HOPE IT IS A GOOD TURN OUT. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Ill be at the park!!!!


----------



## BIGSNITCH (Mar 7, 2006)

FUK THA BUMPER TO BUMPER! EVERYONES GOIN TO THA PARK!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

yup


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 7 2006, 12:31 PM~4994755
> *yup
> *


you know will be at the park :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 7 2006, 06:25 PM~4996553
> *you know will be at the park :biggrin:
> *


 das right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1GHETTO DREAMS_@Mar 7 2006, 12:40 PM~4993994
> * GHETTO DREAMS WILL BE THERE WE TOOK IT ALL AT LAST YEARS SHOW AND WE GOT SOME MO SH-T FOR YOU BOYZ THIS YEAR. CAUSE WE ALL NOW THAT THE WHOLE WORLD IS A GHETTO
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 7 2006, 12:20 PM~4994687
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS NOT GOING TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW IS THE DECISION OF OUR OWN CLUB NOT A DECISION OF ANYONE ELSE WE HAD OUR MEETING AND DECIDED TO STICK WITH OUR ORIGINAL PLANS, AND THAT IS TO GO TO THE PARK. WHATEVER THE REST OF THE ULA DOES IS THEIR DECISION. JUST WANNA PUT THAT OUT THERE. GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE WHO GOES TO THE SHOW. AND I HOPE IT IS A GOOD TURN OUT.  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


  

see ya at tha park


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 7 2006, 10:02 PM~4998613
> *
> 
> see ya at tha park
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GONNA B MORE PEOPLE AT THE PARK THAN B2B :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

[attachmentid=492116] :cheesy: ALREADY AT THE PARK!!!!!!!


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Kiest Park is going to be on on Sunday---Also, my baby boys birthday that same day.... :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 8 2006, 12:23 PM~5002398
> *LOOKS LIKE THERE IS GONNA B MORE PEOPLE AT THE PARK THAN B2B :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FUNNIEST SHIT I'VE HEARD ALL DAY :cheesy:


----------



## ILLUSIONZ95 (Mar 8, 2006)

I THINK IM GONNA THROW A DRIVE BY AT THA PARK! :guns:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

no mames :twak:


----------



## ILLUSIONZ95 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 8 2006, 03:56 PM~5003792
> *no mames  :twak:
> *


FUK THA BUMPER TO BUMPER! THEYRE CHARGING! AND THEY GOT METAL DETECTORS AT THA DOOR!  :guns:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

i know, but you said a drive by at the park


----------



## ILLUSIONZ95 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 8 2006, 04:00 PM~5003822
> *i know, but you said a drive by at the park
> *


YEA AFTER I SET THE BOMB OFF AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER!!! :ugh:  :guns:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ILLUSIONZ95_@Mar 8 2006, 04:01 PM~5003831
> *YEA AFTER I SET THE BOMB OFF AT THE BUMPER TO BUMPER!!! :ugh:    :guns:
> *


Say Illusionz95 are you a dumb ass?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Say Illusionz95 take that shit out of here....


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 9 2006, 07:24 AM~5008311
> *Say Homie take that shit out of here....
> *



Whats up dawg? What do you mean?


----------



## Calilowridin06 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Feb 25 2006, 07:36 AM~4925115
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>I WOULD LIKE TO THANK ALL SOLO RIDERS AND CLUBS
> 
> THAT ARE SUPPORTING THE DALLAS "BUMPER 2 BUMPER".
> ...


It's funny you talk about other promoters, when anyone who reads your posts on layitlow knows who the real hater is.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

damn a drive by and a bombing!!!! who is this mofo connected with???? BIN-LADDEN OF LOWRIDER CAR-SHOWS???? :angry: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 9 2006, 09:35 AM~5008340
> *Whats up dawg? What do you mean?
> *


Him ! ! ! not you Homie
Talking about drive by's and bombing's 

:buttkick: Illusionz95 get that shit out of here


----------



## WHATITDO (Mar 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 9 2006, 07:45 AM~5008373
> *damn a drive by and a bombing!!!! who is this mofo connected with???? BIN-LADDEN OF LOWRIDER CAR-SHOWS???? :angry:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


''EL PADRINO''!!! :0 :worship:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Milo (Oct 19, 2005)

Is there going to be a hop contest at the park?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Milo_@Mar 9 2006, 04:21 PM~5012113
> *Is there going to be a hop contest at the park?
> *



only if you wanna hop your car.


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ILLUSIONZ95_@Mar 8 2006, 04:54 PM~5003780
> *I THINK IM GONNA THROW A DRIVE BY AT THA PARK! :guns:
> *


 :twak: que te dije guey.. :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO GO TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 9 2006, 05:35 PM~5013003
> *GOOD LUCK TO ALL WHO GO TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW.
> *


SAME TO YOU HOMIE BE SAFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)




----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 7 2006, 12:21 PM~4994703
> *Ill be at the park!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*THE HOP/DANCE PRIZE $$$ HAS INCREASED TO $4,000 !!!*


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

WHAT ARE THE RULE FOR THE RADICAL CLAS AND PAYOUT?


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*I REPLIED TO YOUR PM.




ALL HOP/DANCE QUESTIONS PLEASE CONTACT ALEX @ 832-563-2077
</span>*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 10 2006, 11:08 PM~5023506
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Looks like its gonna be a great day for an indoor show! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 12 2006, 12:26 AM~5029349
> *Looks like its gonna be a great day for an indoor show!  :biggrin:
> *


:nono: shouldnt belive everything you hear :nono:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Why not post all the rules on LIL?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 12 2006, 12:38 PM~5032136
> *Why not post the all the rules on LIL?
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)

SINGLE PUMP CAR
SINGLE PUMP TRUCK
DOUBLE PUMP CAR
RADICAL
DANCE

THE MONEY BREAKDOWN WILL BE:

1ST- $500
2ND- $200
3RD-$100

NO DOUBLE SWITCHING 

ANY MORE QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL 832-563-2077

RULES WILL PRETTY MUCH BE THE SAME AS LOWRIDER MAGAZINE


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 12 2006, 03:28 AM~5030336
> *:nono: shouldnt belive everything you hear  :nono:
> *


:uh:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

to much drama in h-town for me. :dunno:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 14 2006, 01:26 PM~5046274
> *to much drama in h-town for me. :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 14 2006, 11:38 AM~5045573
> *:uh:
> *



I second that :uh: :uh:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 7 2006, 11:02 PM~4998613
> *
> 
> see ya at tha park
> *


Its all going down in da cliff!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 14 2006, 11:26 AM~5046274
> *to much drama in h-town for me. :dunno:
> *



NO SHIT HOMIE, AND IT SEEMS THAT ITS TRYING TO SPREAD INTO DTOWN !


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 14 2006, 05:09 PM~5048198
> *NO SHIT HOMIE, AND IT SEEMS THAT ITS TRYING TO SPREAD INTO DTOWN !
> *


Na homie, there is too much love up here homie! ULA love!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SHOW MIGHT BE FULL AFTER ALL. SUPPOSED TO RAIN LIKE HELL ON SUNDAY.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 15 2006, 01:59 AM~5051209
> *SHOW MIGHT BE FULL AFTER ALL. SUPPOSED TO RAIN LIKE HELL ON SUNDAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  Good Luck at the Car Show for everyonr that is going.......


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 14 2006, 11:59 PM~5051209
> *SHOW MIGHT BE FULL AFTER ALL. SUPPOSED TO RAIN LIKE HELL ON SUNDAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 12 2006, 01:28 AM~5030336
> *:nono: shouldnt belive everything you hear  :nono:
> *


yea that so true,,shouldnt believe what u hear,,always get the facts yourself...


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5052350
> *nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.
> *


A :uh: in"t gonna hurt us,while we drinkin our beer!!!Wuts a show without beer!!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2006, 10:09 AM~5052350
> *nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.
> *



Hey if it rain's mabe I can cover my truck bad with trash bag.
and hope it rain's hard enoth to fill it.....
I allway's wanted a ride with a pool ! ! ! ! ! :biggrin: 

who's going to take the yellow duckies ? ? ?


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 15 2006, 09:11 AM~5052618
> *Hey if it rain's mabe I can cover my truck bad with trash bag.
> and hope it rain's hard enoth to fill it.....
> I allway's wanted a ride with a pool ! ! ! ! !   :biggrin:
> ...


I got mine but he is a mean mofo'always talkin' crap tooo,heres a pic..... :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5052350
> *nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 15 2006, 09:20 AM~5052666
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup "T"..Thanxzz for the brews Sat....Even though we had to wake that fool up at the light!!!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2006, 11:12 AM~5052631
> *I got mine but he is a mean mofo'always talkin' crap tooo,heres a pic..... :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 15 2006, 11:20 AM~5052666
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78+Mar 15 2006, 01:59 AM~5051209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


exactly what I was thinking ...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5052350
> *nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.
> *


 :thumbsup: rain or shine


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 15 2006, 10:17 AM~5053013
> *60% chance of rain on Sunday - with Thunderstorms .... :biggrin:
> exactly what I was thinking ...
> *


60 % damzzzz....we should go to the show... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2006, 12:44 PM~5053859
> *60 %  damzzzz....we should go to the show... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: Rain or Shine 
much love Dallas Lowriders


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2006, 02:44 PM~5053859
> *60 %  damzzzz....we should go to the show... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


whatever toots your horn :uh:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by prissy1977_@Mar 15 2006, 01:15 PM~5054042
> *:thumbsup: Rain or Shine
> much love Dallas Lowriders
> *


I meant park!!!TOOT-TOOT :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

chill & grill :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 15 2006, 09:35 AM~5052742
> *Sup "T"..Thanxzz for the brews Sat....Even though we had to wake that fool up at the light!!!!
> *


THAT FOOL WAS DRUNK AS HELL , DAMN DRUNK ASS PEOPLE ! :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5052350
> *nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.
> *


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2006, 08:09 AM~5052350
> *nah homie we dont roll like that. rain or shine.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 15 2006, 12:59 AM~5051209
> *SHOW MIGHT BE FULL AFTER ALL. SUPPOSED TO RAIN LIKE HELL ON SUNDAY.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 01:47 PM~5061276
> *If it rains like hell we'll all go to my house and cook out and watch some NCAA basket ball and grill out and get drunk.. :0
> *


 :biggrin: Already John
MUCH LOVE,
DALLAS LOWRIDERS


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prissy1977_@Mar 16 2006, 02:49 PM~5061295
> *:biggrin: Already John
> MUCH LOVE,
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS
> *



Dallas Lowriders ain't scared of no rain, we party rain or shine and we take all our friends with us and they know this...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 04:12 PM~5061464
> *
> Dallas Lowriders ain't scared of no rain, we party rain or shine and we take all our friends with us and they know this...
> *


No disrespect, but don't you guys have a boycott picnic topic to post this stuff in? I thought the ULA Dallas was above all this?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 03:18 PM~5061517
> *No disrespect, but don't you guys have a boycott picnic topic to post this stuff in? I thought the ULA Dallas was above this?
> *


Seems like I've seen several flyers for the B2B show on our thread so what's the big deal. We haven't said anything about that. Are you with the B2B show.. What boycott, it's just a picnic.. And I posted this not the ULA....


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 04:24 PM~5061559
> *Seems like I've seen several flyers for the B2B show on our thread so what's the big deal. We haven't said anything about that. Are you with the B2B show.. What boycott, it's just a picnic.. And I posted this not the ULA....
> *


I have absolutely no affiliation with the Bumper 2 Bumper show ... I'm nobody ... just an outsider looking in and stating my opinion .... and I keep reading the same thing being posted over and over in this promoter's topic ... The way I see ... Dallas is lucky to be having two promoters have shows this year - especially after loosing the LRM tour stop ... You're the ULA spokesperson aren't you? If I was in the ULA ... I think I'd want better representation than someone that keeps on instigating stuff on the internet


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 02:33 PM~5061625
> *I have absolutely no affiliation with the Bumper 2 Bumper show ... I'm nobody ... just an outsider looking in and stating my opinion .... and I keep reading the same thing being posted over and over in this promoter's topic ... The way I see ... Dallas is lucky to be having two promoters have shows this year - especially after loosing the LRM tour stop ... You're the ULA spokesperson aren't you?  If I was in the ULA ... I think I'd want better representation than someone that keeps on instigating stuff on the internet
> *


 :0 QVO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 03:33 PM~5061625
> *I have absolutely no affiliation with the Bumper 2 Bumper show ... I'm nobody ... just an outsider looking in and stating my opinion .... and I keep reading the same thing being posted over and over in this promoter's topic ... The way I see ... Dallas is lucky to be having two promoters have shows this year - especially after loosing the LRM tour stop ... You're the ULA spokesperson aren't you?  If I was in the ULA ... I think I'd want better representation than someone that keeps on instigating stuff on the internet
> *


Interesting.. We each have our own opinions, but I agree with you on part of this, but I am entitled to my own opinion. I will remove my posting from this topic...


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 02:24 PM~5061559
> *Seems like I've seen several flyers for the B2B show on our thread so what's the big deal. We haven't said anything about that. Are you with the B2B show.. What boycott, it's just a picnic.. And I posted this not the ULA....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

EX214GIRL? DO YOU GOT A PIC? I LIKE YOUR CADDY, YOU COMING OUT IN THE SANANTONIO SHOW?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 16 2006, 02:33 PM~5061625
> *I have absolutely no affiliation with the Bumper 2 Bumper show ... I'm nobody ... just an outsider looking in and stating my opinion .... and I keep reading the same thing being posted over and over in this promoter's topic ... The way I see ... Dallas is lucky to be having two promoters have shows this year - especially after loosing the LRM tour stop ... You're the ULA spokesperson aren't you?  If I was in the ULA ... I think I'd want better representation than someone that keeps on instigating stuff on the internet
> *



Dam Homie... what the hell is going on since I've been gone.... fighting dam Iraqi that's a bold statement...WOW

Easy....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 02:36 PM~5061646
> *Interesting.. We each have our own opinions, but I agree with you on part of this, but I am entitled to my own opinion. I will remove my posting from this topic...
> *


everyone is entitled to there own opinion.... you have a right John she said her's I didn't see any disrespect going on ??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 9 2006, 07:14 AM~5008289
> *Say Illusionz95 are you a dumb ass?
> *



wass up homie... i'm back but still in NC waiting release we are in a post war cool down... hope to you guys again soon... stay cool !!!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

A FEW MORE DAYS TILL THE SHOW. ITS GOIN DOWN THIS SUNDAY FO SURE. I WILL DEFINATELY CATCH THE NEXT PICNIC CHILL N GRILL. AS WILL THE REST OF MY CLUB. ALSO LOOKIN FORWARD TO THE MAJESTIX PICNIC. ALREADY!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG_@Mar 16 2006, 04:16 PM~5061946
> *wass up homie... i'm back but still in NC waiting release we are in a post war cool down... hope to you guys again soon... stay cool  !!!!
> *


picnics :thumbsup: 
*CONCERTS*/car shows :thumbsdown:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

John it's all good!!!!!!!!!!! Much Love Dallas Lowriders


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 16 2006, 02:36 PM~5061646
> *Interesting.. We each have our own opinions, but I agree with you on part of this, but I am entitled to my own opinion. I will remove my posting from this topic...
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ALL THIS IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT EVERYONE NEEDS TO STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT PERSON POSTS UP AND WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF. OH YEA THATS JUST MY OPINION.


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 16 2006, 03:48 PM~5062219
> *ALL THIS IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT EVERYONE NEEDS TO STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT PERSON POSTS UP AND WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF. OH YEA THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> *


 Already...Anyone gonna have some of this at the picnic?????:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 16 2006, 04:48 PM~5062219
> *ALL THIS IS NOTHING BUT A BUNCH OF BULLSHIT EVERYONE NEEDS TO STOP WORRYING ABOUT WHAT THE NEXT PERSON POSTS UP AND WORRY ABOUT YOURSELF. OH YEA THATS JUST MY OPINION.
> *


 :uh: [attachmentid=505439] :ugh:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 16 2006, 03:53 PM~5062254
> *Already...Anyone gonna have some of this at the picnic?????:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Allready thats im talking about!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 16 2006, 03:53 PM~5062254
> *Already...Anyone gonna have some of this at the picnic?????:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats what im talking about :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 16 2006, 04:58 PM~5062296
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>WWW.MAKEITCONJUNTOMAYNE.COM *


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 16 2006, 06:20 PM~5062462
> *WWW.MAKEITCONJUNTOMAYNE.COM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*WILL THERE BE A PICNIC ON MAY 7 ?*
:biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*<span style=\'colorurple\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE "REAL" TRUE LOWRIDERS, COME OUT TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW AND SEE THE MAJESTICS AND BLVD ACES JUST TO NAME A FEW.</span>*


----------



## bubbajordon (Mar 7, 2006)

WHERE DO YOU GET TICKETS AT?


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5066775
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE "REAL" TRUE LOWRIDERS, COME OUT TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW AND SEE THE MAJESTICS AND BLVD ACES JUST TO NAME A FEW.</span>
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO GRUB AND GET MY DRINK ON AT THE PICNIC AND IN JOY THE REAL LOWRIDERS FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ote=BRICKHOUSE,Mar 17 2006, 12:10 PM~5068249]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO GRUB AND GET MY DRINK ON AT THE PICNIC AND IN JOY THE REAL LOWRIDERS FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ote=BRICKHOUSE,Mar 17 2006, 12:10 PM~5068249]
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:
[/quote]
das what im talkin about


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!! I WANT TO GRUB AND GET MY DRINK ON AT THE PICNIC AND IN JOY THE REAL LOWRIDERS FOR FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ote=BRICKHOUSE,Mar 17 2006, 12:10 PM~5068249]
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Mar 16 2006, 05:54 PM~5062679
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


u going to fiestas this year Sr. Conjunto??


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:biggrin: ITS GONNA RAIN !!! :biggrin:


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 17 2006, 11:07 PM~5071428
> *:biggrin: ITS GONNA RAIN !!! :biggrin:
> *


limpdick thinks hes funny :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 17 2006, 09:21 AM~5066775
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE "REAL" TRUE LOWRIDERS, COME OUT TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW AND SEE THE MAJESTICS AND BLVD ACES JUST TO NAME A FEW.</span>
> *



Whose show is Bumper 2 Bumper? Which member of the family?

Where can I get tickets? At the door or can I buy them early?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

I THINK THERE GIVING TICKETS AWAY :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713WildBill (Oct 22, 2004)

Shows tomorrow!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I just came back from setting up my car and helping set up other members cars this morning. Quite a few clean rides out there, more were pulling in when I left. The shows indoors so it was nice inside. Lotsa bikes, few custom street bikes, trucks and lots of traditionals, Caddy's, Impalas, montes etc.. I will post up some pics in about an hour.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 04:08 PM~5075631
> *I just came back from setting up my car and helping set up other members cars this morning. Quite a few clean rides out there, more were pulling in when I left. The shows indoors so it was nice inside. Lotsa bikes, few custom street bikes, trucks and lots of traditionals, Caddy's, Impalas, montes etc.. I will post up some pics in about an hour.
> *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

where do they sell the tickets at??????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 18 2006, 04:30 PM~5075776
> *where do they sell the tickets at??????
> *



I guess you just pay at the entrance. I paid when the car pulled in. I didnt have to pre register. I think you have to get the car there today to get it in for tomorrow though.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 04:36 PM~5075803
> *I guess you just pay at the entrance. I paid when the car pulled in. I didnt have to  pre register. I think you have to get the car there today to get it in for tomorrow though.
> *


thanks though...but not trying to put in a ride....just trying to go to the show


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah you can pay at the entrance. 

I took some pics but only had a throw away camera and the pics are a bit dark but I'll get them on in a little bit.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 05:15 PM~5075987
> *yeah you can pay at the entrance.
> 
> I took some pics but only had a throw away camera and the pics are a bit dark but I'll get them on in a little bit.
> *


Cool...thanks for da info...ill be up there..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Like I said half these pics turned out so shitty and dark I dont even know why I posted them but they will give you an idea. Some were too bad to post because they came out way too dark.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

are you gonna be up there skim?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yeah my car is there already.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 06:11 PM~5076228
> *
> 
> Yeah my car is there already.
> *


  ill be chillin with BIG Shawn from da BIG "M"...ill be sure to drop by da BLVD ACES


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Since the pics came out so shitty, A lot of them werent worth posting but I should have my digital camera tomorrow. Hope to meet some of you guys in person that I have only talked to on LIL. Later


----------



## ftworth69custom (Jan 12, 2006)

what time are the doors opening for people with wrist bands


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I heard 11 to the public but Im not sure on pre reg.


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

turnout looks good...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

man THE B2B show is gonna be good!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

more pics of the B2B SHOW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for some clean pics. Those ones I took were killing me. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

.....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

DENTON COUNTY PRESIDENT


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

DENTON COUNTY V.PRESIDENT


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

DENTON COUNTY MEMBER

SKIM


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THE HOMIES FROM THE BIG "M"


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HEY SKIM YOU READ MY MIND, THANKS HOMIE!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

hey PURPLE PASSION are you guys still going to the park?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING YOU ALL AGAIN TOMORROW AND ALL THE PEOPLE I ONLY MET ON LAYITLOW SEE YOU THERE TOO!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2006, 10:37 PM~5077658
> *hey PURPLE PASSION are you guys still going to the park?
> *



THE PARK OR *THE ARK?*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Skim, Synbad979, BigTex, FORTWORTHAZTEC, PURPLE PASSION, impalastyle

YOU CAN GET WITH THIS
[attachmentid=508518]

OR YOU CAN GET WITH THAT
[attachmentid=508519]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BUT THIS IS WHERE ITS AT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2006, 10:46 PM~5077703
> *BUT THIS IS WHERE ITS AT!!! :biggrin:
> *


*ALREADY!!!*


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

ALREADY...FOR REAL, EVERYONE NEEDS TO SUPPORT THIS SHOW. WE CAN CHILL AND GRILL NEXT WEEK.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Those rides sure look good, great job!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

CAR SHOWS RULE :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 18 2006, 11:41 PM~5077677
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Skim, Synbad979, BigTex, FORTWORTHAZTEC, PURPLE PASSION, impalastyle
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

good luck homies at the show like we said rain or shine kiest park is still on.come on by no hard feelings ula all the way


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Hey how much are the tickets for the show?


----------



## ROSCO (Mar 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## ramon0517 (May 13, 2005)

the tickets from what we heard were sold out - wrist bands will be $25.00 today.....


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

whoa are those pics taken here at the del rio civic center carshow???!! :0


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2006, 09:37 PM~5077658
> *hey PURPLE PASSION are you guys still going to the park?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

oh no its limpdick again


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Real good show....


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

just saw the news. BIGG TRAFFIC JAM all around down town DALLAS, good luck keeping yalls clean rides dry on your 3 hour drive home...


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

floodings all over, lots of road closings. the NCAA B-BALL tournament down the road...GOOD LUCK


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 19 2006, 06:01 PM~5081214
> *just saw the news.  BIGG TRAFFIC JAM all around down town DALLAS, good luck keeping yalls clean rides dry on your 3 hour drive home...
> *


yuuuupp ....35 north is all blocked up with traffic........


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingpin64_@Mar 19 2006, 06:01 PM~5081214
> *just saw the news.  BIGG TRAFFIC JAM all around down town DALLAS, good luck keeping yalls clean rides dry on your 3 hour drive home...
> *



Yeah traffic was a bitch leaving but it was a good show none the less. Leaving was the least of my worries. My car aint afraid of no rain.  Good to see all the Homies from Layitlow out there. Lots of bitches, Pimp C concert, lotsa clean cars. It was a good time. How was the picnic?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2006, 09:29 PM~5082356
> *Yeah traffic was a bitch leaving but it was a good show none the less. Leaving was the least of my worries. My car aint afraid of no rain.    Good to see all the people out there. Lots of bitches, Pimp C concert, lotsa clean cars. It was a good time. How was the picnic?
> *


Hell yea homie...lots of clean rides....saw ur caddy....VERY NICE! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 19 2006, 09:32 PM~5082369
> *Hell yea homie...lots of clean rides....saw ur caddy....VERY NICE!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks man. I took a second place trophy so I was cool with that. I really didnt even expect it shit.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 19 2006, 09:33 PM~5082378
> *Thanks man. I took a second place trophy so I was cool with that. I really didnt even expect it shit.
> *


   
Second place...congrats homie...but didnt find u anywhere


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

any pictures of the cars


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

did anyone get paid on the spot. on location, after the show, during the trophies or did anyone get any of the 12 g's that was promised. 


OR IS THIS WHAT HAPPENED :buttkick:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:0 
13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: lopez_62, Emperor Goofy, Homie Styln, 713ridaz, UNPREDICTABLESS, VENOM65, benbendana, BigTex, PURPLE PASSION, MsLowriderchick


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Mar 19 2006, 09:10 PM~5082703
> *:0
> 13 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: lopez_62, Emperor Goofy, Homie Styln, 713ridaz, UNPREDICTABLESS, VENOM65, benbendana, BigTex, PURPLE PASSION, MsLowriderchick
> *



pretty popular topic for sunday night. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic of promoter leaving town.. :0 

[attachmentid=509643]


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 19 2006, 09:34 PM~5082390
> *
> Second place...congrats homie...but didnt find u anywhere
> *


I got there late cuz I had to work all night so I slept until noon.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

NO ONE GOT PAID??


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 09:16 PM~5082757
> *Pic of promoter leaving town.. :0
> 
> [attachmentid=509643]
> *


 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 09:19 PM~5082787
> *NO ONE GOT PAID??
> *



DAMN THATS FUCKED UP , I THOUGHT THEY HAD A FULL HOUSE ! :dunno:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 10:41 PM~5082940
> *DAMN THATS FUCKED UP , I THOUGHT THEY HAD A FULL HOUSE !  :dunno:
> *



I WAS JUST ASKING......NOT SAYING THEY WEREN'T. MAYBE SOMEONE WHO WAS THERE CAN ANSWER THAT.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

No one was paid. I spoke with Joe (JB) about it.. Also heard the guy skipped out... :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 09:52 PM~5082986
> *No one was paid. I spoke with Joe (JB) about it.. Also heard the guy skipped out... :0
> *


Damn.....


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HAVING A TROPHY MADE (15 DOLLARS)

[attachmentid=509725]
ATTENDING THE B2B SHOW (35 DOLLARS)

[attachmentid=509725]
HAVING YOUR PRIZE MONEY TAKEN BY DALLAS COUNTY CONSTABLES (PRICELESS)

[attachmentid=509725]


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

ANY PICS OF THE SHOW !!


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2006, 09:52 PM~5082986
> *No one was paid. I spoke with Joe (JB) about it.. Also heard the guy skipped out... :0
> *


i dont know any details yet of what happened,,but i bet its the same family drama that been going down,,to much at stake to bail of yall dallas people


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

CONSTABLES????

SO WHAT WAS THE EXPLAINATION GIVEN?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2006, 09:55 PM~5083007
> *HAVING A TROPHY MADE (15 DOLLARS)
> 
> [attachmentid=509725]
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  DAMN!!!!!! WTF!!!!!

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

MORE LIKE, IF ITS NOT A RICHIE CARMONA SHOW. (YOU MUST OF GOT PAID)

[attachmentid=509759]


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WE DONT HAVE ALL THE ANSWERS YET. A MEMBER FROM MY CLUB ACTUALLY WITNESSED THE CONSTABLES SEIZING THE MONEY. I HEARD THAT THE PROMOTER WAS RECENTLY SUED AND HAD A JUDGEMENT AGAINST HIM AND THE SHOW WAS IN HIS NAME.
OTHER THAN THAT THE SHOW WAS PRETTY GOOD. I WASNT IN THE MONEY SO IT DIDNT REALLY AFFECT ME BUT IT WAS BAD FOR THE HOPPERS.
WHEN ALL IS SAID AND DONE IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD WEEKEND.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:05 PM~5083068
> *WE DONT HAVE ALL THE ANSWERS YET. A MEMBER FROM MY CLUB ACTUALLY WITNESSED THE CONSTABLES SEIZING THE MONEY. I HEARD THAT THE PROMOTER WAS RECENTLY SUED AND HAD A JUDGEMENT AGAINST HIM AND THE SHOW WAS IN HIS NAME.
> OTHER THAN THAT THE SHOW WAS PRETTY GOOD. I WASNT IN THE MONEY SO IT DIDNT REALLY AFFECT ME BUT IT WAS BAD FOR THE HOPPERS.
> WHEN ALL IS SAID AND DONE IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD WEEKEND.
> *



MAN DOESN'T SOUND LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND FOR THOSE IN THE MONEY.....

ALSO.....LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 10:06 PM~5083078
> *MAN DOESN'T SOUND LIKE A GOOD WEEKEND FOR THOSE IN THE MONEY.....
> 
> ALSO.....LIKE YOUR SIGNATURE....
> *


YEA, THATS FROM THE KOBE NIKE COMMERCIAL :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:09 PM~5083096
> *YEA, THATS FROM THE KOBE NIKE COMMERCIAL :biggrin:
> *



WELL IT IS TRUE IN SO MANY WAYS......MIGHT HAVE TO BORROW IT FROM YOU..... :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MY PRESIDENT WON BEST OF SHOW A DIDNT GIVE A DAMN ABOUT THE MONEY!!! WE DID IT FOR THE PEOPLE NOT THE MONEY!!!!

PUTTING YOUR CAR IN A B2B CAR SHOW!!! $35

THE LOOK ON PEOPLES FACE WHEN THEY SEE YOUR RIDES IN A COVERED AND DRY ARENA !!!! PRICE LESS!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=509786]


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

AND THEY EVEN HAD BEER FOR SALE TODAY :0


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

all this hate and nobody know the truth...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: DA BEER!!!! AND WE WHERE DRY!!!!!

SO HOW WAS THE PICNIC?????


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

[attachmentid=509796]


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 19 2006, 11:12 PM~5083112
> *MY PRESIDENT WON BEST OF SHOW A DIDNT GIVE A DAMN ABOUT THE MONEY!!! WE DID IT FOR THE PEOPLE NOT THE MONEY!!!!
> 
> PUTTING YOUR CAR IN A B2B CAR SHOW!!! $35
> ...



CONGRATS TO YOUR PREZ.....WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

EL PACHUCO 69!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORRIED BOUT THE MONEY. BUT HOW MANY OF YOU WHO DIDNT SHOW THINK YOU COULDVE WON THE TOP PRIZES ANYWAY???


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 10:16 PM~5083133
> *CONGRATS TO YOUR PREZ.....WHAT CAR DOES HE HAVE?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:19 PM~5083146
> *SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORRIED BOUT THE MONEY. BUT HOW MANY OF YOU WHO DIDNT SHOW THINK YOU COULDVE WON THE TOP PRIZES ANYWAY???
> *


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHERE THEM PICS TURTLE?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 09:19 PM~5083152
> *WHERE THEM PICS TURTLE?
> *


WAITING ON ROBERT TO GET ON LINE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:19 PM~5083146
> *SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORRIED BOUT THE MONEY. BUT HOW MANY OF YOU WHO DIDNT SHOW THINK YOU COULDVE WON THE TOP PRIZES ANYWAY???
> *



IT REALLY DONT MATTER CAUSE NO ONE GOT PAID ANYWAYS. AND YES I DONT THINK I KNOW I CAN WIN.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2006, 11:22 PM~5083164
> *IT REALLY DONT MATTER CAUSE NO ONE GOT PAID ANYWAYS. AND YES I DONT THINK I KNOW I CAN WIN.
> *



THAT ONE CONFUSED ME......


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

just got back from dallas and man the picnic was bad ass.................yall didn't say yall had swiming pools at the parks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

TO BE HONEST I REALLY DONT CARE. I'M JUST HAVING A LITTLE FUN. 

ANYWAYS CONGRATS TO ALL WHO WON AT THE SHOW AND ITS FUCKED YALL DID'NT GET PAID BUT FUCK IT IT ALL FOR FUN ANYWAYS. :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2006, 10:31 PM~5083188
> *TO BE HONEST I REALLY DONT CARE. I'M JUST HAVING A LITTLE FUN.
> 
> ANYWAYS CONGRATS TO ALL WHO WON AT THE SHOW AND ITS FUCKED YALL DID'NT GET PAID BUT FUCK IT IT ALL FOR FUN ANYWAYS.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:19 PM~5083146
> *SEEMS LIKE EVERYONE IS WORRIED BOUT THE MONEY. BUT HOW MANY OF YOU WHO DIDNT SHOW THINK YOU COULDVE WON THE TOP PRIZES ANYWAY???
> *



WE DIDNT SHOW BUT WE DO HAVE A CAR THAT PLACES ON THE SWEEPSTAKES MOST THE TIME ,ITS ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RIGHT NOW "STRIPTEASE" FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY SAL WHY DIDNT THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS LET THE HOMIE WITH THE WHITE REGAL HOP????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 09:33 PM~5083197
> *WE DIDNT SHOW BUT WE DO HAVE A CAR THAT PLACES ON THE SWEEPSTAKES MOST THE TIME ,ITS ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RIGHT NOW "STRIPTEASE" FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !
> *



STRIPTEASE!!!! THAT A BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Fo real...dat fool hopped his regal a lil bit but in da back..... :dunno:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 19 2006, 10:33 PM~5083199
> *HEY SAL WHY DIDNT THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS LET THE HOMIE WITH THE WHITE REGAL HOP????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



NOPE I TOLD HIM NOT TO HOP OR HE WAS OUT OF THE CLUB AND HE DID'NT HOP.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

FUCKER HAD ME DRIVIN 80 MILES AN HOUR IN THE RAIN ALL PISSED OFF.


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

The weather sucked for a show in door or out, all I got to say I was glad to see all the nice girls at the show....


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 10:38 PM~5083219
> *The weather sucked for a show in door or out, all I got to say I was glad to see all the nice girls at the show....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 10:33 PM~5083197
> *WE DIDNT SHOW BUT WE DO HAVE A CAR THAT PLACES ON THE SWEEPSTAKES MOST THE TIME ,ITS ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RIGHT NOW "STRIPTEASE" FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !
> *


SUP TINY YES I KNOW THAT CAR VERY WELL. BAD ASS RIDE. YOU MIGHT BE THE EXCEPTION TO WHAT I SAID HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

one more shot


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 19 2006, 10:34 PM~5083204
> *STRIPTEASE!!!! THAT A BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 10:38 PM~5083219
> *The weather sucked for a show in door or out, all I got to say I was glad to see all the nice girls at the show....
> *



POST A BETTER ONE ERNEST SHIT. SHE LOOKS ALL CRACKED OUT.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Gotta give BIG props to da BLVD ACES....showed strong with so many CLEAN ASS rides....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

HELLO EVERYONE

11 Members: Blvd Aces Dtown, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, REC, FORTWORTHAZTEC, VENOM65, SiLvErReGaL, RIDINDRTY64, STRANGE, mrwhitney, BIGBODY96, 713ridaz


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 10:39 PM~5083230
> *one more shot
> *



THANK U


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

FUCKIN TINY, I FEEL LIKE I WAS JUST OWNED :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2006, 09:35 PM~5083212
> *NOPE I TOLD HIM NOT TO HOP OR HE WAS OUT OF THE CLUB AND HE DID'NT HOP.
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!! THAT COLD BUT I GUESS THERE IS MORE BEHIND IT!!!

CEASER EVEN SHOWED TO HIT THE SWITCH!!! DID YOU TELL THAT FOOL NOT TO HIT THE SWITCH ALSO????


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

NOW SQUEEZE


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 11:40 PM~5083238
> *HELLO EVERYONE
> 
> 11 Members: Blvd Aces Dtown, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, REC, FORTWORTHAZTEC, VENOM65, SiLvErReGaL, RIDINDRTY64, STRANGE, mrwhitney, BIGBODY96, 713ridaz
> *



:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HOW MANY CARS DID YALL HAVE IT THA SHOW, ERNEST? HOPE YALL HAD A GOOD TIME!!!!! 

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE!!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

WE WERE CHECKING OUT THE GAME


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 19 2006, 10:42 PM~5083249
> *DAMN HOMIE!!! THAT COLD BUT I GUESS THERE IS MORE BEHIND IT!!!
> 
> CEASER EVEN SHOWED TO HIT THE SWITCH!!! DID YOU TELL THAT FOOL NOT TO HIT THE SWITCH ALSO????
> *



NO HE SAID HE WAS'NT AFTER WE TALKED FOR A LITTLE WHILE.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 19 2006, 09:40 PM~5083236
> *Gotta give BIG props to da BLVD ACES....showed strong with so many CLEAN ASS rides....
> *


THANKS DAWG!!! 25 CARS 5 LOWRIDER BIKES!!!! WHO'S RUNNIN!!!!

*BLVD ACES 2006 BABY!!!!*


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 10:39 PM~5083230
> *one more shot
> *


  CLEAN ASS WHEELS HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

ALL 3 CHAPTERS SHOWED 40% WE HAD ABOUT 22 CARS


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

THE SOPRANOS IS FUCKIN BORING TONITE


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

DENTON COUNTY ACES


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 19 2006, 09:45 PM~5083268
> *NO HE SAID HE WAS'NT AFTER WE TALKED FOR A LITTLE WHILE.
> *


DAMN BIG DAWG!!!!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 11:39 PM~5083230
> *one more shot
> *


That gurl was all up on da cars....PLUS MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

DALLAS ACES


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:42 PM~5083248
> *FUCKIN TINY, I FEEL LIKE I WAS JUST OWNED :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NAW BRO, JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THAT THE U.L.A. DOES HAVE OTHER RIDES THAT COULD HAVE PLACED ON THE SWEEPSTAKES , BUT ANYWAYS CONGRATS TO THOSE THAT WON , BUT I STILL THINK THAT ITS FUCKED UP THAT THE BREAD WAS NOT PAID, I KNOW WE WOULD HAVE BEEN PRETTY PISSED OFF IF WE WON AND NO MONEY WAS COMING OUR WAY , BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION !


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

FT. WORTH ACES


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 10:50 PM~5083297
> *NAW BRO, JUST LETTING PEOPLE KNOW THAT THE U.L.A. DOES HAVE OTHER RIDES THAT COULD HAVE PLACED ON THE SWEEPSTAKES , BUT ANYWAYS CONGRATS TO THOSE THAT WON , BUT I STILL THINK THAT ITS FUCKED UP THAT THE BREAD WAS NOT PAID, I KNOW WE WOULD HAVE BEEN PRETTY PISSED OFF IF WE WON AND NO MONEY WAS COMING OUR WAY , BUT THATS JUST MY OPINION !
> *


 
:thumbsup: YEA WHAT HE SAID. :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Yo, did shawn from MAJESTICS ever show up....???? Heard homie was runnin late....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

DAMN ERNEST, PREVIEW THOSE PICS BEFORE YOU POST. BLURY ASS FT WORTH PIC. :biggrin:


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

I got some bread to give away on april 2nd....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

CUSTOM MADE STAILESS STEEL EXTEDED SKIRTS FOR 94-96 CADILLACS FLEETWOOD BROGHAMS $300.00


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

I HAVE A QUESTION WHO WON THE CATALINA THEY WERE GIVING AWAY AT THIS SHOW OR DID THAT GET CONFISCATED ALSO ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 09:53 PM~5083312
> *DAMN ERNEST, PREVIEW THOSE PICS BEFORE YOU POST. BLURY ASS FT WORTH PIC. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

SORRY THATS ALL I HAD


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

GORDY'S


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 19 2006, 10:54 PM~5083313
> *I got some bread to give away on april 2nd....
> *


 :nono: ITS GONNA BE HARD TO TRUST ANYTHING OUT OF HOUSTON FOR A WHILE.....


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THE CAR WAS WON BUT THE TITLE WAS TAKEN BYE THE CONSTABLES :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:59 PM~5083332
> *:nono:  ITS GONNA BE HARD TO TRUST ANYTHING OUT OF HOUSTON FOR A WHILE.....
> *


DON'T LET ONE BAD EXPERIENCE GIVE HOUSTON A BAD NAME. THERE ARE PLENTY OF PROMOTORS OUT THERE....SOME ARE GOOD AND SOME ARE BAD. JUST LIKE ANYTHING IN LIFE.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I HEAR THAT THE SAME THING IS GONNA HAPPEN AT THE LOS MAGNIFICO'S CAR SHOW COMING IN MAY!!! THERE GONNA GET THE CONSTABLES TO TAKE THE MONEY FOR THAT ONE AS WELL, I GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 12:00 AM~5083340
> *THE CAR WAS WON BUT THE TITLE WAS TAKEN BYE THE CONSTABLES :0
> *



MAN THEM CONSTABLES SEEM TO HAVE TAKEN EVERYTHING! PROBABLY CRUISING THE CAR AROUND DALLAS TONIGHT!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:02 AM~5083348
> *I HEAR THAT THE SAME THING IS GONNA HAPPEN AT THE LOS MAGNIFICO'S CAR SHOW COMING IN MAY!!! THERE GONNA GET THE CONSTABLES TO TAKE THE MONEY FOR THAT ONE AS WELL, I GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:59 PM~5083332
> *:nono:  ITS GONNA BE HARD TO TRUST ANYTHING OUT OF HOUSTON FOR A WHILE.....
> *


i dont have any legal problems bro...  ...and im a lowrider... not a promotor!


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Blvd Aces Dtown_@Mar 19 2006, 10:54 PM~5083315
> *CUSTOM MADE STAILESS STEEL EXTEDED SKIRTS FOR 94-96 CADILLACS FLEETWOOD BROGHAMS $300.00
> *


nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

MY PRESIDENT GOT A GOLD RING THAT SAID BEST OF SHOW!!! I MUST SAY IT WAS REAL AND WAS PRETTY NICE AWARD!!! THE CONSTABLES DIDNT GET THAT!!!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:02 AM~5083348
> *I HEAR THAT THE SAME THING IS GONNA HAPPEN AT THE LOS MAGNIFICO'S CAR SHOW COMING IN MAY!!! THERE GONNA GET THE CONSTABLES TO TAKE THE MONEY FOR THAT ONE AS WELL, I GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!
> *


GUESS IT WILL BE WAIT AND SEE. BUT I KNOW THE PROMOTER AND I DON'T THINK HE HAS ANY LEGAL PROBLEMS TO BE AFRAID OF.......


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 19 2006, 11:03 PM~5083355
> *i dont have any legal problems bro...  ...and im a lowrider... not a promoter!
> *


JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF DRAMA IN H-TOWN BETWEEN EVERYONE AND IT CAME UP TO DALLAS AND BIT US IN THE ASS.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 20 2006, 12:03 AM~5083355
> *i dont have any legal problems bro...  ...and im a lowrider... not a promotor!
> *



YEAH THE HLC IS SIMILAR TO THE ULA......NOTHING TO BE AFRAID OF THERE.


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 19 2006, 11:00 PM~5083340
> *THE CAR WAS WON BUT THE TITLE WAS TAKEN BYE THE CONSTABLES :0
> *


WHAT KIND OF RIDE WAS IT ??


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHERE THE FUCK IS DIRTYSANCHEZ???


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:05 AM~5083368
> *JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF DRAMA IN H-TOWN BETWEEN EVERYONE AND IT CAME UP TO DALLAS AND BIT US IN THE ASS.
> *



JUST HAVE TO BE CAREFUL OF PROMOTERS.......GO WITH WHAT YOU KNOW IS SAFE FROM PRIOR EXPERIENCE.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 10:04 PM~5083365
> *GUESS IT WILL BE WAIT AND SEE.  BUT I KNOW THE PROMOTER AND I DON'T THINK HE HAS ANY LEGAL PROBLEMS TO BE AFRAID OF.......
> *


  

I HOPE NOT BRO! BUT WORD IS IT IS A FAMILY THING AND THAT THEY ARE GOING TO GET BACK AT THEM FOR WHAT HAPPEN AT TODAYS SHOW!!! IT'S JUST WHAT I HEARD!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 12:04 AM~5083365
> *GUESS IT WILL BE WAIT AND SEE.  BUT I KNOW THE PROMOTER AND I DON'T THINK HE HAS ANY LEGAL PROBLEMS TO BE AFRAID OF.......
> *


dont trust anyone, cause they only come around when they need your money


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:05 PM~5083368
> *JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF DRAMA IN H-TOWN BETWEEN EVERYONE AND IT CAME UP TO DALLAS AND BIT US IN THE ASS.
> *


jus a family issue between two promotors ....not the HLC..bring that clean mc down to the H....and the rest of the aces


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low ridin_@Mar 19 2006, 11:05 PM~5083371
> *WHAT KIND OF RIDE WAS IT ??
> *


IT WAS A 59 CATALINA 4 DOOR PIECE OF SHIT :angry:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:07 AM~5083384
> *
> 
> I HOPE NOT BRO! BUT WORD IS IT IS A FAMILY THING AND THAT THEY ARE GOING TO GET BACK AT THEM FOR WHAT HAPPEN AT TODAYS SHOW!!! IT'S JUST WHAT I HEARD!
> *



WELL I AM NOT FOR SURE.....BUT THE THING IS IF THE PROMOTER BAILED IT WOULD SEEM HE BAILED FOR A REASON.....LIKE MAYBE DIDN'T WANT TO BE TAKEN IN. WHY RUN IF NOTHING TO RUN FROM? THE FAMILY THING IS A CIVIL ISSUE ......NOTHING TO BE TAKEN IN FOR. 

BUT I AM JUST THINKING OUT LOUD.......


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:05 PM~5083368
> *JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF DRAMA IN H-TOWN BETWEEN EVERYONE AND IT CAME UP TO DALLAS AND BIT US IN THE ASS.
> *


ding ding ding winner


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 19 2006, 11:02 PM~5083348
> *I HEAR THAT THE SAME THING IS GONNA HAPPEN AT THE LOS MAGNIFICO'S CAR SHOW COMING IN MAY!!! THERE GONNA GET THE CONSTABLES TO TAKE THE MONEY FOR THAT ONE AS WELL, I GUESS WE WILL HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE!!!
> *



I DOUBT IT HOMIE, LAST YEAR WE GOT OUR MONEY RIGHT AFTER THE TROPHY PRESENTATION .


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:08 AM~5083392
> *IT WAS A 59 CATALINA 4 DOOR PIECE OF SHIT :angry:
> *



REALLY?? THAT BOMB HE GAVE AWAY BACK AT THE HOUSTON BUMPER 2 BUMPER WAS CLEAN.......


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:08 PM~5083392
> *IT WAS A 59 CATALINA 4 DOOR PIECE OF SHIT :angry:
> *


59 CATALINA !! THAT'S JUNK !!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 19 2006, 11:09 PM~5083401
> *ding ding ding winner
> *


DO I GET A 4 DOOR PIECE OF SHIT CATALINA?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 20 2006, 12:10 AM~5083402
> *I DOUBT IT HOMIE, LAST YEAR WE GOT OUR MONEY RIGHT AFTER THE TROPHY PRESENTATION .
> *



THE MONEY WAS PAID OUT LAST YEAR....AND THE FAMILY SQUABBLE HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR LONGER THAN THAT.....

DON'T BLAME YOU FOR BEING WORRIED.....BUT IF THEY PAID OUT ONCE BEFORE THEN I WOULD THINK THEY WOULD DO IT AGAIN.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 10:10 PM~5083402
> *I DOUBT IT HOMIE, LAST YEAR WE GOT OUR MONEY RIGHT AFTER THE TROPHY PRESENTATION .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: JUST WHAT I HEARD TINY I HOPE IT DOESNT HAPPEN!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

yea so i was the show. that fuckin convention center is confusing as fuck to find, and to park :uh:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

GETTIN THE POST COUNT UP TONITE! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:12 AM~5083416
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: JUST WHAT I HEARD TINY I HOPE IT DOESNT HAPPEN!
> *



WELL I WOULD JUST SAY THEY ARE MORE RELIABLE........BASED ON THE FACT THAT THEY PAID OUT LAST YEAR....


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 11:05 PM~5083368
> *JUST SEEMS LIKE ALOT OF DRAMA IN H-TOWN BETWEEN EVERYONE AND IT CAME UP TO DALLAS AND BIT US IN THE ASS.
> *



THE U.L.A. TRIED TO WARN YOU BRO , BUT YOU DIDN'T LISTEN ! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, BigTex, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Cadillac1, ITS ALL A DREAM, RIDINDRTY64, Emperor Goofy, UNPREDICTABLESS, sic713, low ridin, *67 Drop*, radicalkingz, VGP

HERE COME THE PICS PEEPS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:14 AM~5083438
> *15 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, BigTex, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Cadillac1, ITS ALL A DREAM, RIDINDRTY64, Emperor Goofy, UNPREDICTABLESS, sic713, low ridin, 67 Drop, radicalkingz, VGP
> 
> ...


COOL.


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

Here yall go homies!!!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHAT IS THE RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN JON CHUCK AND LOS MAG AND RICHARD CARMONA? THIS QUESTION IS FOR THE H-TOWN PEEPS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 
LOOK NO RAIN!!! AND THERE WAS BEER!!!

FUCK THE MONEY WE HAD FUN!!!!


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

....


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Drop_@Mar 19 2006, 11:15 PM~5083443
> *Here yall go homies!!!!
> *


WERE'S THE HOMIE SHAWN ??


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:15 AM~5083447
> *WHAT IS THE RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN JON CHUCK AND LOS MAG AND RICHARD CARMONA? THIS QUESTION IS FOR THE H-TOWN PEEPS.
> *


IM NOT FROM H-TOWN BUT THEY ARE RELATED THRU MARRIAGE 

CHUCK MARRIED INTO CARMONA FAMLY .


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:15 AM~5083447
> *WHAT IS THE RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN JON CHUCK AND LOS MAG AND RICHARD CARMONA? THIS QUESTION IS FOR THE H-TOWN PEEPS.
> *



JON IS MARRIED TO RICHARD'S NIECE.

JOEL CARMONA WAS HIS WIFE'S FATHER.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 11:13 PM~5083430
> *THE U.L.A. TRIED TO WARN YOU BRO , BUT YOU DIDN'T LISTEN !  :biggrin:
> *


C'MON TINY YOU BUSTIN MY BALLS TONITE :biggrin: BUT WE STILL HAD A GOOD TIME ANYWAYS  ITS ALL GOOD, I USUALLY DONT WIN THE BREAD SO I DIDNT MISS OUT BUT IT WAS STILL WRONG.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Mar 19 2006, 10:18 PM~5083466
> *IM NOT FROM H-TOWN BUT  THEY ARE  RELATED THRU MARRIAGE
> 
> CHUCK MARRIED INTO CARMONA FAMLY .
> *


I AM TELLING YOU SOMETHING FISH IS GOING DOWN IN H-TOWN!!! 
STAY TUNNED FOR MAY 7TH SHOW TO SEE THE _*PROMOTERS AND THE RESTLESS!*_


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

,,,,,


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:15 AM~5083447
> *WHAT IS THE RELATIONSHIP BETWEEN JON CHUCK AND LOS MAG AND RICHARD CARMONA? THIS QUESTION IS FOR THE H-TOWN PEEPS.
> *



check out the Jon Chuck Website... that says it all....

http://www.losmagnificos.org/


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 11:18 PM~5083471
> *JON IS MARRIED TO RICHARD'S NIECE.
> 
> JOEL CARMONA WAS HIS WIFE'S FATHER.
> *


SO IF THEY DID THIS TO RICHARD, CAN WE STILL TRUST JON'S SHOW IN MAY?


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

any pics from the Hop??


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

..........


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: ME AND MY LITTLE MAN WITH THE COORS LIGHT LADYS!!!


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

..............


----------



## low ridin (May 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 67 Drop_@Mar 19 2006, 11:20 PM~5083497
> *,,,,,
> *


DAMN !! BLVD ACES HAD ALL THE YOUNG LADIES !! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:21 AM~5083503
> *SO IF THEY DID THIS TO RICHARD, CAN WE STILL TRUST JON'S SHOW IN MAY?
> *



I REALLY DON'T THINK WHAT HAPPENED HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH JON AND HIS PROMOTION. I MEAN JUST HEARING THAT THIS PROMOTER BURNED OUT MAKES IT SEEMS LIKE IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH HIM BEING TAKEN IN.

I KNOW FROM WORKING IN THE COURTS THAT DURING A CIVIL TRIAL WHICH IS WHAT IS GOING ON NO ONE GETS TAKEN IN. SO HE MUST BE RUNNING FOR SOME OTHER REASON IF HE DID INDEED TAKE OFF.


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

.............


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 20 2006, 12:22 AM~5083507
> *any pics from the Hop??
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 11:25 PM~5083525
> *I REALLY DON'T THINK WHAT HAPPENED HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH JON AND HIS PROMOTION.  I MEAN JUST HEARING THAT THIS PROMOTER BURNED OUT MAKES IT SEEMS LIKE IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH HIM BEING TAKEN IN.
> 
> I KNOW FROM WORKING IN THE COURTS THAT DURING A CIVIL TRIAL WHICH IS WHAT IS GOING ON NO ONE GETS TAKEN IN.  SO HE MUST BE RUNNING FOR SOME OTHER REASON IF HE DID INDEED TAKE OFF.
> *


COOL, JUST TRYING TO FIGURE IT ALL OUT HOMIE.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 12:25 AM~5083525
> *I REALLY DON'T THINK WHAT HAPPENED HAS ANYTHING TO DO WITH JON AND HIS PROMOTION.  I MEAN JUST HEARING THAT THIS PROMOTER BURNED OUT MAKES IT SEEMS LIKE IT HAS SOMETHING TO DO WITH HIM BEING TAKEN IN.
> 
> I KNOW FROM WORKING IN THE COURTS THAT DURING A CIVIL TRIAL WHICH IS WHAT IS GOING ON NO ONE GETS TAKEN IN.  SO HE MUST BE RUNNING FOR SOME OTHER REASON IF HE DID INDEED TAKE OFF.
> *


MAYBE HE HIRED SOME VATOS TO LOOK LIKE CONSTABLES AND GOT AWAY WITH THE LOOT LEAVING EVERYBODY HIGH AND DRY :dunno: NEVA KNOW


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:27 AM~5083537
> *COOL, JUST TRYING TO FIGURE IT ALL OUT HOMIE.
> *



THE ONLY THING I CAN SAY IS IF YOU WERE WILLING TO GIVE THIS PROMOTER A CHANCE.....GIVE THAT SAME OPPORTUNITY TO JON.


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

............


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 19 2006, 10:27 PM~5083535
> *YEAH WHAT HE SAID
> *


COME ON "B" YOU DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS OF THE GIANT SERVIN SHORTY!!! :0


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:16 AM~5083451
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> LOOK NO RAIN!!! AND THERE WAS BEER!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Mar 20 2006, 12:28 AM~5083541
> *MAYBE HE HIRED SOME VATOS TO LOOK LIKE CONSTABLES AND GOT AWAY WITH THE LOOT LEAVING EVERYBODY HIGH AND DRY  :dunno: NEVA KNOW
> *


GUESS ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE......BUT WOULD HATE TO THINK HE IS THAT SHADY.....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Mar 19 2006, 11:28 PM~5083541
> *MAYBE HE HIRED SOME VATOS TO LOOK LIKE CONSTABLES AND GOT AWAY WITH THE LOOT LEAVING EVERYBODY HIGH AND DRY  :dunno: NEVA KNOW
> *


YOU RIGHT ABOUT THAT. HE KNEW HE LOST HIS ASS WITH ABOUT 150 ENTRIES. SHIT, PIMP C COST MORE THAN THAT.


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:29 AM~5083545
> *COME ON "B" YOU DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS OF THE GIANT SERVIN SHORTY!!! :0
> *


SHORTY VILLAREAL GOT SERVED ?


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

............


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Mar 19 2006, 11:30 PM~5083556
> *SHORTY VILLAREAL GOT SERVED ?
> *


SUPRISED???


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

DAMN NOT TO SOUND LIKE THE ASSHOLE THAT I AM BUT WAS THERE ANY OTHER CHICKS AT THE SHOW SO FAR THESE HAVE BEEN SHOWN ON EVERY PIC POSTED UP SO FAR .
<<<< JUST WONDERING >>>>


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

ANY PICS OF GORDY CLEANING HIS OWN CAR? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:32 AM~5083572
> *SUPRISED???
> *



JUST THAT THAT RARELY IF EVER HAPPENS.....


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:32 AM~5083572
> *SUPRISED???
> *


 I'VE NEVER SEEN IT DONE BEFORE NOT EVEN BY SEFE WHO'S A GOOD SWITCHMAN OUTTA HOUSTONE HIMSELF


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:34 PM~5083586
> *ANY PICS OF GORDY CLEANING HIS OWN CAR? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I THINK THE CAMERA BROKE CAUSE IT COULDNT HANDLE SEEING YOU CLEANING YOUR OWN CAR!!!


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

.......


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

19 Members: ITS ALL A DREAM, sic713, SiLvErReGaL, lil_mama4350, lowdowndirty5975, low ridin, radicalkingz, mrouija, TEXAS HUSTLE, FORTWORTHAZTEC, REC, BigTex, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, 67 Drop, UNPREDICTABLESS, BAYTOWNSLC, lone star, latinkustoms4ever, VGP


SUP CHUCK :wave:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

I KNOW JON PERSONALLY AND HE IS A GOOD GUY. SOMEONE FROM RICHARDS CAMP(BEN) SAID THE SAME THING WOULD HAPPEN IN MAY. I SWEAR HE SAID THAT. ANYWAYS, I WAS UP FOR SUPPORTING BOTH SHOWS.


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

What up VGP with ur pics?????? :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:37 AM~5083614
> *I KNOW JON PERSONALLY AND HE IS A GOOD GUY. SOMEONE FROM RICHARDS CAMP(BEN) SAID THE SAME THING WOULD HAPPEN IN MAY. I SWEAR HE SAID THAT. ANYWAYS, I WAS UP FOR SUPPORTING BOTH SHOWS.
> *



WHERE WAS RICHARD AT WHEN ALL THIS WENT DOWN?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 11:39 PM~5083622
> *WHERE WAS RICHARD AT WHEN ALL THIS WENT DOWN?
> *


somewhere being a lil bitch


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 20 2006, 12:41 AM~5083632
> *somewhere being a lil bitch
> *



JUST THINK THE PROMOTER WOULD BE TALKING TO THE CONSTABLES ABOUT TRYING TO GET THE MONEY BACK.......


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 11:39 PM~5083622
> *WHERE WAS RICHARD AT WHEN ALL THIS WENT DOWN?
> *


MUST HAVE BAILED OUT WHILE PIMP C AND WEBBIE WERE GOIN OFF. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:42 AM~5083646
> *MUST HAVE BAILED OUT WHILE PIMP C AND WEBBIE WERE GOIN OFF. :biggrin:
> *



SO THE CONSTABLES SHOWED UP DURING THE TROPHY PRESENTATION?


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 11:43 PM~5083654
> *SO THE CONSTABLES SHOWED UP DURING THE TROPHY PRESENTATION?
> *


JUST A FEW MINUTES BEFORE.


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

.....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:44 AM~5083667
> *JUST A FEW MINUTES BEFORE.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

SOME GUY NAMED BEN PROMISED THAT EVERYONE WOULD GET PAID. WE'LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:46 AM~5083680
> *SOME GUY NAMED BEN PROMISED THAT EVERYONE WOULD GET PAID. WE'LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.
> *



WELL HOPE SO.......BUT THEY EVEN GET ON THE MIC AND EXPLAIN WHAT WAS GOING ON OR ANYTHING?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:29 AM~5083545
> *COME ON "B" YOU DIDNT TAKE ANY PICS OF THE GIANT SERVIN SHORTY!!! :0
> *


DEPENDS ON WHICH GIANT YOU KNOW THERES 2 NOW AND THEY BOTH CLEARED THE STICKS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

anyone got pics of da Majestics cars.... :biggrin:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:44 AM~5083667
> *JUST A FEW MINUTES BEFORE.
> *


DEFF SOMETHING FISHY RIGHT THERE .
IF ANYTHING THEY WOULD OF SHOWED UP DURING THE EVENT TO GATHER UP MONEY FROM THE BOX OFFICE ALSO .
CORRECT ME IF IM WRONG


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

IF THE MONEY WAS REALLY CONFISCATED, THEY WILL PAY UP. BUT IF THIS WAS A SCAM HE BETTER NOT EVER BRING HIS ASS BACK TO DALLAS.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 12:49 AM~5083711
> *DEPENDS ON WHICH GIANT YOU KNOW THERES 2 NOW AND THEY BOTH CLEARED THE STICKS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


But one of them sparked up and blow the oil out...... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

FINALLY, DIRTY IS IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 19 2006, 11:47 PM~5083690
> *WELL HOPE SO.......BUT THEY EVEN GET ON THE MIC AND EXPLAIN WHAT WAS GOING ON OR ANYTHING?
> *


APPARENTLY, JOE FROM PHAYLANX GOT A FULL EXPLANATION. WE'LL HAVE TO WAIT AND HEAR IT FROM HIM.


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

Anybody got pics of tha show?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 AM~5083738
> *But one of them sparked up and blow the oil out...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


AND STILL DID THA DAM THING PRO-HOPPER SIMPLY DA BEST :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:50 AM~5083720
> *anyone got pics of da Majestics cars.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78+Mar 20 2006, 12:06 AM~5083378-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YES I HAVE ARRIVED!!!

NO MATTER WHAT I HAD A GOOD TIME!!

SUP ACES!!*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT UP DIRTY!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

BLVD ACES & MAJESTICs were holdin it down....fo sho


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 01:09 AM~5083873
> *WHAT UP DIRTY!!! :biggrin:
> *


*CHILLIN, CHECKING OUT ALL THIS SHIT! REMEMBER THIS?*
[attachmentid=509983]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=509988]


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 01:05 AM~5083839
> *AND STILL DID THA DAM THING PRO-HOPPER SIMPLY DA BEST  :0
> *


oh fo sho they did da damn thang..... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 67 Drop_@Mar 20 2006, 12:38 AM~5083620
> *What up VGP with ur pics?????? :biggrin:
> *


Sup dog...like DIRTY said, I had to catch up on a lot of reading.

Pictures are downloading now :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I DON'T REGRET GOING TO THE SHOW. IT IS SAD THAT THERE WAS AN ISSUE WITH THE MONEY BUT, I AM NOT COMPETING FOR IT. SO, IT DIDN'T AFFECT ME AT ALL. I WAS GLAD TO JUST BE THERE HAVING A GOOD TIME MY CLUB AND THE HOMIES FROM THE ACES. WE WILL DO IT AGAIN!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BLVD ACES AND MAJESTICS WILL DO IT AGAIN!!! MAN SMELLS LIKE A PIC-NIC TO ME COMING SOON!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AND ANOTHER THING THIS IS MINE
[attachmentid=510005]
DON'T TRY AND CLOWN WITH SOMEONE ELSES GRIT IT WON'T BE AS FUNNY THE SECOND TIME AROND. WE ALL KNOW IT WAS SYNBAD ON HIS BIKE AND NOT THE B2B GUY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OH YEA THE GUY WITH THE UMBRELLA IS DOMINO FROM 106.7 AND HE TOLD ME THAT THE RADIO STATION WAS VERY INTRESTED ON THROWING A CAR-SHOW SOME TIME IN THE SUMMER SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT ONE COMING SOON! DOMINO IS ONE COOL ASS DUDE! SHOWING MUCH LUV TO THE ACES AND THE BIG "M"!!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 01:29 AM~5083967
> *OH YEA THE GUY WITH THE UMBRELLA IS DOMINO FROM 106.7 AND HE TOLD ME THAT THE RADIO STATION WAS VERY INTRESTED ON THROWING A CAR-SHOW SOME TIME IN THE SUMMER SO BE ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THAT ONE COMING SOON! DOMINO IS ONE COOL ASS DUDE! SHOWING MUCH LUV TO THE ACES AND THE BIG "M"!!!!
> *


YEAH DOMINO WAS COOL

CAR SHOW/ PICNIC

SUMMER

BIG "M" AND ACES

[attachmentid=510011]


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

ALL IN ALL AFTER ALL THE DRAMA ABOUT THE PICNIC AND CARSHOW IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT ACES, GHETTO DREAMS, MAJESTICS,LOOKING GOOD AND ALL OTHER CLUBS I DIDNT MENTION AND LETS NOT FORGET THE SOLO RYDERS AND HOPPERS WE DID THA DAM THING AND TURTLE STILL WAITING ON MY BEER DAMMIT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 01:37 AM~5083999
> *ALL IN ALL AFTER ALL THE DRAMA ABOUT THE PICNIC AND CARSHOW IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT ACES, GHETTO DREAMS, MAJESTICS,LOOKING GOOD AND ALL OTHER CLUBS I DIDNT MENTION AND LETS NOT FORGET THE SOLO RYDERS AND HOPPERS WE DID THA DAM THING AND TURTLE STILL WAITING ON MY BEER DAMMIT :biggrin:
> *


WE ALL DID THE DAMN THING BY GOING AND MAKING THE BEST OF IT. I REALLY HOPE THIS DRAMA WILL BE WRAPPED UP SOON BECAUSE IT IS TRULY UNNECESSARY


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:dunno: WHAT DRAMA :dunno:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

Im out homies....it was a bad ass show....once again MUCH PROPS to da ACES & MAJESTICS...and to all da other car clubs i didnt mention...." Stay UP, and keep doing ur thang" !!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Did someone say hop?!?!?! Shorty??? B's??? Served??? Hmmm......




























A clipbpard :0 



















Much props B!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 01:42 AM~5084016
> *:dunno: WHAT DRAMA :dunno:
> *


JUST ALL THIS BULSHIT 


YOU DO KNOW WHAT I MEAN.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM GONNA CRASH LATER Y'ALL


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 01:58 AM~5084088
> *I AM GONNA CRASH LATER Y'ALL
> *


I am out too. Later bro!

I had a good time today...much luv to all!!!

More pics to come


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

THIS ONES MY FAVORITE ITS LITTLE TURTLE HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE ACES


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

OK GUYS IM TOO SLEEPY AFTER MY 8HR DRIVE TO BE POSTING PICS RIGHT NOW SO HERES A COUPLE FOR YOU GUYS TO ENJOY IN THE MORNING  :0


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Joe having fun with the paint gun again!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ITS ALL A DREAM_@Mar 19 2006, 11:30 PM~5083556
> *SHORTY VILLAREAL GOT SERVED ?
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 09:47 AM~5084882
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
By Who ? 
What Class ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

B, was it you ? ?


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 20 2006, 10:02 AM~5085154
> *B, was it you ? ?
> *


Sure was bro.....


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 AM~5083738
> *But one of them sparked up and blow the oil out...... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 Even with one of B's that sparked up and blew da oil....he still served Shorty's


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

20 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: EX214GIRL, houtex64, chevy67impala, low ridin, hataproof, K LoLo, INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS, 84BLU-ICEREGAL, Mr.Ortiz, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE


:0 :0


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 09:16 AM~5085211
> *20 User(s) are reading this topic (9 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 10 Members: EX214GIRL, houtex64, chevy67impala, low ridin, hataproof, K LoLo, INDIVIDUALS94TEXAS, 84BLU-ICEREGAL, Mr.Ortiz, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> :0  :0
> *



Hey whats your point?


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 20 2006, 11:18 AM~5085219
> *Hey whats your point?
> *



Dont need one... :biggrin: 


yours??


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Mar 20 2006, 12:12 AM~5083112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: I love D*town ... but mayyyynnnneee .....


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:19 AM~5085229
> *:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: I love D*town ... but mayyyynnnneee .....
> *



Man... that looks crazy... hope everyone made it thru ok.


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

is that bridge connecting a road or a park trail?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 10:34 AM~5085302
> *is that bridge connecting a road or a park trail?
> *


THAT IS A PARK TRAIL.

LAST NIGHT WE LEFT THE SHOW AROUND 8 PM GOT OUT ON TO 30 WEST TOOK IT TO BELTLINE STOPPED FOR GAS (WE WE'RE ALL ON "E" EVERYONE ELSE GOT BACK ON TO 30 AND I TOOK BELTLINE NORTH TO THE HOUSE. WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH TRAFFIC WHEN I GOT HOME I TURNED ON THE NEWS AND SAW JUST HOW BAD THE DAY WAS OUTSIDE THE CONVENTION CENTER, IT WAS FUCKED UP!!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 11:34 AM~5085302
> *is that bridge connecting a road or a park trail?
> *


park trail! here's another pic of the park under water ...


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 10:41 AM~5085342
> *THAT IS A PARK TRAIL.
> 
> LAST NIGHT WE LEFT THE SHOW AROUND 8 PM GOT OUT ON TO 30 WEST TOOK IT TO BELTLINE STOPPED FOR GAS (WE WE'RE ALL ON "E" EVERYONE ELSE GOT BACK ON TO 30 AND I TOOK BELTLINE NORTH TO THE HOUSE. WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH TRAFFIC WHEN I GOT HOME I TURNED ON THE NEWS AND SAW JUST HOW BAD THE DAY WAS OUTSIDE THE CONVENTION CENTER, IT WAS FUCKED UP!!
> *


yea...after 7..thats when everything started to calm down...


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 09:41 AM~5085342
> *THAT IS A PARK TRAIL.
> 
> LAST NIGHT WE LEFT THE SHOW AROUND 8 PM GOT OUT ON TO 30 WEST TOOK IT TO BELTLINE STOPPED FOR GAS (WE WE'RE ALL ON "E" EVERYONE ELSE GOT BACK ON TO 30 AND I TOOK BELTLINE NORTH TO THE HOUSE. WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY PROBLEMS WITH TRAFFIC WHEN I GOT HOME I TURNED ON THE NEWS AND SAW JUST HOW BAD THE DAY WAS OUTSIDE THE CONVENTION CENTER, IT WAS FUCKED UP!!
> *


thats fkd up what ever happen at the show i dont know any details im sure he will come thru,glad to hear every one made it home safe


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

Okay ... I just finished re-sizing these pics ... and I just realized that some of the pics are pretty blurry ... it's kinda hard to take pics and drink beer at the same time :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

nice pics


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 20 2006, 12:09 PM~5085460
> *nice pics
> *


Thanks


----------



## Girly_Lowrider (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice pics--looks like there was a good turn out--------Hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510240]

[attachmentid=510242]

[attachmentid=510243]

[attachmentid=510245]

[attachmentid=510246]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

what you doing up so early turtle? :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

22 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: SiLvErReGaL, BRICKHOUSE, EX214GIRL, snl47, 67 Drop, FORTWORTHAZTEC, chevy67impala, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Jeff, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP, prissy1977, cybercholo, BigTex, gamezg, Mr.Ortiz

Got another meeting going on......lol :roflmao:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:21 PM~5085552
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: SiLvErReGaL, BRICKHOUSE, EX214GIRL, snl47, 67 Drop, FORTWORTHAZTEC, chevy67impala, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Jeff, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP, prissy1977, cybercholo, BigTex, gamezg, Mr.Ortiz
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:21 AM~5085552
> *22 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: SiLvErReGaL, BRICKHOUSE, EX214GIRL, snl47, 67 Drop, FORTWORTHAZTEC, chevy67impala, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Jeff, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP, prissy1977, cybercholo, BigTex, gamezg, Mr.Ortiz
> 
> ...


 :0 .....Shhhhhh.....I am "working!"


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510250]

[attachmentid=510251]

[attachmentid=510252]

[attachmentid=510253]

[attachmentid=510263]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:46 AM~5083680
> *SOME GUY NAMED BEN PROMISED THAT EVERYONE WOULD GET PAID. WE'LL JUST HAVE TO WAIT AND SEE.
> *


This is why the ULA has got to get with promoters before shows to clear up things like the money, I am glad to see everyone had a good time out there but the fact that he didnt have the money to pay wasnt a surprise to me. Promoters shouldn't be forced to come and deal primarily with the ULA and kiss our ass so to speak but avoiding questions and e-mails and then the day of the show having the constables there because he has no money, its a little too much of a coincidence.....false advertising as far as money is one thing that the ULA was designed to protect us against. To hold Promoters liable and affect their shows the next time around, afffecting their pocketbooks is the only thing they understand. He may come through in the end but it shouldnt be a hassle, these things should already be taken care of...just my 2 cents on the matter...


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 12:39 PM~5085688
> *This is why the ULA has got to get with promoters before shows to clear up things like the money, I am glad to see everyone had a good time out there but the fact that he didnt have the money to pay wasnt a surprise to me. Promoters shouldn't be forced to come and deal primarily with the ULA and kiss our ass so to speak but avoiding questions and e-mails and then the day of the show having the constables there because he has no money, its a little too much of a coincidence.....false advertising as far as money is one thing that the ULA was designed to protect us against. To hold Promoters liable and affect their shows the next time around, afffecting their pocketbooks is the only thing they understand. He may come through in the end but it shouldnt be a hassle, these things should already be taken care of...just my 2 cents on the matter...
> *


I don't think it has anything to do with him not having money ... it's an ongoing lawsuit ... and if the opposing party wants to file an injunction and call the cops to enforce it, then that's what happens ... I'm sure the favor will be returned when they have a show ... so until the lawsuit is settled ... the only ones that will be loosing out are the lowriding fans ... because drama like this is only going to discourage riders from showing ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:42 AM~5085706
> *I don't think it has anything to do with him not having money ... it's an ongoing lawsuit ... and if the opposing party wants to file an injunction and call the cops to enforce it, then that's what happens ... I'm sure the favor will be returned when they have a show ... so until the lawsuit is settled ... the only one that will be loosing out are the lowriding fans ... because drama like this is going to only discourage riders from showing ...
> *


SO TRUE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:42 AM~5085706
> *I don't think it has anything to do with him not having money ... it's an ongoing lawsuit ... and if the opposing party wants to file an injunction and call the cops to enforce it, then that's what happens ... I'm sure the favor will be returned when they have a show ... so until the lawsuit is settled ... the only one that will be loosing out are the lowriding fans ... because drama like this is going to only discourage riders from showing ...
> *


THE REASON THE MONEY WAS CONFISCATED WAS NOT DUE TO ANY OF THE "FAMILY DRAMA" AS IT IS KNOWN HERE. IT WAS DUE TO SOMETHING ELSE THAT THE PROMOTER IS INVOLVED IN.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 12:44 PM~5085717
> *THE REASON THE MONEY WAS CONFISCATED WAS NOT DUE TO ANY OF THE "FAMILY DRAMA" AS IT IS KNOWN HERE.  IT WAS DUE TO SOMETHING ELSE THAT THE PROMOTER IS INVOLVED IN.
> *


WELL THEN - YOU GOT ME ... I DON'T PERSONALLY KNOW EITHER PARTY ... BUT THEY BOTH NEED TO STOP HAVING SHOWS IF THEY CAN'T KEEP THE DRAMA OUT OF THE PUBLIC EYE ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*ON THE NEXT...
[attachmentid=510314]
PLEANTY OF DRAMA!!*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 11:39 AM~5085688
> *This is why the ULA has got to get with promoters before shows to clear up things like the money, I am glad to see everyone had a good time out there but the fact that he didnt have the money to pay wasnt a surprise to me. Promoters shouldn't be forced to come and deal primarily with the ULA and kiss our ass so to speak but avoiding questions and e-mails and then the day of the show having the constables there because he has no money, its a little too much of a coincidence.....false advertising as far as money is one thing that the ULA was designed to protect us against. To hold Promoters liable and affect their shows the next time around, afffecting their pocketbooks is the only thing they understand. He may come through in the end but it shouldnt be a hassle, these things should already be taken care of...just my 2 cents on the matter...
> *


me no nintendo...

So if Carmona would have came out to the ULA three months prior to the show the Constables wouldnt have taken their money?

Just wondering, becuase at the meeting he would have said yes cash prizes would be given and no he will not bail out unaware of what was to come.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:45 AM~5085724
> *WELL THEN - YOU GOT ME ... I DON'T PERSONALLY KNOW EITHER PARTY ... BUT THEY BOTH NEED TO STOP HAVING SHOWS IF THEY CAN'T KEEP THE DRAMA OUT OF THE PUBLIC EYE ...
> *



I AGREE WITH THAT. SOME THINGS SHOULD BE SETTLED BEHIND CLOSED DOORS, BUT WHEN ONE PARTY CHOSES NOT TO THEN THAT CAN'T BE HELPED.

LIKE I SAID BEFORE, IF YOU GUYS IN DALLAS WERE KIND ENOUGH TO GIVE THE BUMPER2BUMPER SHOW A TRY, DO THE SAME FOR ANYONE ELSE THAT GOES UP THERE. NOT ALL PROMOTERS ARE THE SAME.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 12:46 PM~5085729
> *me no nintendo...
> 
> So if Carmona would have came out to the ULA three months prior to the show the Constables wouldnt have taken their money?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

i see joes ready for the heat wave show


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 11:48 AM~5085742
> *I AGREE WITH THAT.  SOME THINGS SHOULD BE SETTLED BEHIND CLOSED DOORS, BUT WHEN ONE PARTY CHOSES NOT TO THEN THAT CAN'T BE HELPED.
> 
> LIKE I SAID BEFORE, IF YOU GUYS IN DALLAS WERE KIND ENOUGH TO GIVE THE BUMPER2BUMPER SHOW A TRY, DO THE SAME FOR ANYONE ELSE THAT GOES UP THERE.  NOT ALL PROMOTERS ARE THE SAME.
> *


THAT NEEDS TO BE DIRECTED MORE TOWARDS THE ONES THAT BOYCOTTED!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 12:50 PM~5085756
> *THAT NEEDS TO BE DIRECTED MORE TOWARDS THE ONES THAT BOYCOTTED!
> *


BOYCOTT SCHMOYCOTT :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 11:50 AM~5085756
> *THAT NEEDS TO BE DIRECTED MORE TOWARDS THE ONES THAT BOYCOTTED!
> *


REALLY IT GOES TO THOSE THAT GAVE THE SHOW A SHOT. IF THOSE THAT DECIDED TO SHOW GAVE THIS PROMOTER A CHANCE, JUST GIVE THAT SAME SHOT TO ANOTHER.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:51 AM~5085769
> *BOYCOTT SCHMOYCOTT :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 11:52 AM~5085774
> *REALLY IT GOES TO THOSE THAT GAVE THE SHOW A SHOT.  IF THOSE THAT DECIDED TO SHOW GAVE THIS PROMOTER A CHANCE, JUST GIVE THAT SAME SHOT TO ANOTHER.
> *


YEAH WE GAVE HIM A CHANCE SO WHY NOT GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A CHANCE I DON'T FEEL LIKE I WAS BURNED BY B2B I WASN'T THERE FOR THE MONEY, BUT IF I WAS I WOULD BE PISSED THAT THE MONEY THING GOT FUCKED UP. I CAN SAY THAT.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 11:55 AM~5085794
> *YEAH WE GAVE HIM A CHANCE SO WHY NOT GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A CHANCE I DON'T FEEL LIKE I WAS BURNED BY B2B I WASN'T THERE FOR THE MONEY, BUT IF I WAS I WOULD BE PISSED THAT THE MONEY THING GOT FUCKED UP. I CAN SAY THAT.
> *



JUST THAT SOME ON HERE MIGHT FEEL LIKE IF THIS HAPPENED TO THIS PROMOTER WHY TRUST ANOTHER ONE IF IT MIGHT HAPPEN AGAIN.

WHAT YOU SAID IS PRETTY MUCH HOW EVERYONE AT THE SHOW FEELS....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

YEAH, POP TRUNK ON PUNKS :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:59 PM~5085817
> *YEAH, POP TRUNK ON PUNKS :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S WHAT I DO, BABY! :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

THAT'S IT FOR MY PICS ... I HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE SHOW ... AND THE BEER WAS NICE AND COLD :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 11:57 AM~5085804
> *JUST THAT SOME ON HERE MIGHT FEEL LIKE IF THIS HAPPENED TO THIS PROMOTER WHY TRUST ANOTHER ONE IF IT MIGHT HAPPEN AGAIN.
> 
> WHAT YOU SAID IS PRETTY MUCH HOW EVERYONE AT THE SHOW FEELS....
> *


I AM NOWHERE NEAR COMPETING FOR MONEY I LIKE GOING TO SHOWS. THERE IS A SINCE OF PRIDE WHEN I SEE PEOPLE STOPING AND CHECKING OUT MY CAR. AND DON'T GET ME WRONG I LOVE PICNICS JUST AS MUCH BECAUSE I AM A LUSH THAT LIKES BBQ.

I AM JUST SOMEONE WHO LOVES TO BE ABLE TO TAKE MY RIDE OUT ON THE STREET OR AT THE SHOW.


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

To set the record straight, any legal issues between Richard and us had nothing to do with whatever happened at the car show yesterday. We did not seize the money. 

As for our show, we see no reason we will not be able to fulfill any payout promises at our show (the 2nd Annual 97.9 The Beat Caliente Car Show) on May 7th. Hope to see you there!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*KENNEDY ASSASSINATION, 911, CAR SHOWS IN TEXAS*
*WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE ENTIRE TRUTH, IT JUST WON'T HAPPEN!*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 11:11 AM~5085918
> *KENNEDY ASSASSINATION, 911, CAR SHOWS IN TEXAS
> WE WILL NEVER KNOW THE ENTIRE TRUTH, IT JUS WON'T HAPPEN!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

like i said earlier, dont trust anybody, cause you're just a paycheck to them 



promoters aren't real riders atleast not most of them. they only come looking for the people when their show is about to be thrown


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup danny


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 20 2006, 11:12 AM~5085934
> *sup danny
> *


 :wave:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2006, 01:06 PM~5085880
> *To set the record straight, any legal issues between Richard and us had nothing to do with whatever happened at the car show yesterday.  We did not seize the money.
> 
> As for our show, we see no reason we will not be able to fulfill any payout promises at our show (the 2nd Annual 97.9 The Beat Caliente Car Show) on May 7th.  Hope to see you there!
> *


WELL CAN YOU ANSWER ME THIS, THEN? IS THE SWAT TEAM GOING TO SHOW UP AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW BECAUSE THE TICKETS ARE OVERSOLD AND THE CROWD IS OUT OF HAND? IS ANYONE GOING TO GET STABBED IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE SHOW AGAIN? ARE PEOPLES RIDES GOING TO GET MISTREATED LIKE THE LAST TIME? MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN SO I WANNA KNOW WHAT I'LL BE GETTING MYSELF INTO ...


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 20 2006, 11:06 AM~5085880
> *whatever happened at the car show yesterday.  payout
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:17 PM~5085994
> *WELL CAN YOU ANSWER ME THIS, THEN?  IS THE SWAT TEAM GOING TO SHOW UP AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW BECAUSE THE TICKETS ARE OVERSOLD AND THE CROWD IS OUT OF HAND?  IS ANYONE GOING TO GET STABBED IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE SHOW AGAIN?  ARE PEOPLES RIDES GOING TO GET MISTREATED LIKE THE LAST TIME?  MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN SO I WANNA KNOW WHAT I'LL BE GETTING MYSELF INTO ...
> *



:0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:17 AM~5085994
> *WELL CAN YOU ANSWER ME THIS, THEN?  IS THE SWAT TEAM GOING TO SHOW UP AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW BECAUSE THE TICKETS ARE OVERSOLD AND THE CROWD IS OUT OF HAND?  IS ANYONE GOING TO GET STABBED IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE SHOW AGAIN?  ARE PEOPLES RIDES GOING TO GET MISTREATED LIKE THE LAST TIME?  MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN SO I WANNA KNOW WHAT I'LL BE GETTING MYSELF INTO ...
> *


cant wait to see youre car :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:17 AM~5085994
> *  MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 20 2006, 01:19 PM~5086014
> *cant wait to see youre car :biggrin:
> *


I TELL YOU WHAT .. IF I HADN'T HAVE GOTTEN PNEUMONIA LAST WEEK, IT WOULD HAVE BEEN AT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER SHOW YESTERDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:17 PM~5085994
> *WELL CAN YOU ANSWER ME THIS, THEN?  IS THE SWAT TEAM GOING TO SHOW UP AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW BECAUSE THE TICKETS ARE OVERSOLD AND THE CROWD IS OUT OF HAND?  IS ANYONE GOING TO GET STABBED IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE SHOW AGAIN?  ARE PEOPLES RIDES GOING TO GET MISTREATED LIKE THE LAST TIME?  MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN SO I WANNA KNOW WHAT I'LL BE GETTING MYSELF INTO ...
> *


[attachmentid=510391]
*DAMN!!!*


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:17 AM~5085994
> *WELL CAN YOU ANSWER ME THIS, THEN?  IS THE SWAT TEAM GOING TO SHOW UP AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW BECAUSE THE TICKETS ARE OVERSOLD AND THE CROWD IS OUT OF HAND?  IS ANYONE GOING TO GET STABBED IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE SHOW AGAIN?  ARE PEOPLES RIDES GOING TO GET MISTREATED LIKE THE LAST TIME?  MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN SO I WANNA KNOW WHAT I'LL BE GETTING MYSELF INTO ...
> *


Dena you need to ask the dallas people on that...I dont think Jon planned for idiots in Dallas to act up at a carshow...  just my 2..


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 20 2006, 01:20 PM~5086020
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU'RE LAUGHING WITH FEAR ... :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 12:21 PM~5086036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lord Goofy_@Mar 20 2006, 01:23 PM~5086052
> *Dena you need to ask the dallas people on that...I dont think Jon planned for idiots in Dallas to act up at a carshow...  just my 2..
> *


CALLING DALLAS PEOPLE IDIOTS IS NOT GOING TO GET JON ANYMORE ATTENDEES NOR ENTRIES ... I THINK IT'S THE PROMOTER'S JOB TO DELEGATE THE AMOUNT OF TICKETS BEING SOLD AND TO HAVE SUFFICIENT SECURITY AT THEIR SHOWS


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

DAMN DENA, YOU GOT ALL THESE FOOLS HATIN ON YOU LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER. WE'LL SEE YOU SOON


----------



## Emperor Goofy (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:25 AM~5086071
> *CALLING DALLAS PEOPLE IDIOTS IS NOT GOING TO GET JON ANYMORE ATTENDEES NOR ENTRIES ... I THINK IT'S THE PROMOTER'S JOB TO DELEGATE THE AMOUNT OF TICKETS BEING SOLD AND TO HAVE SUFFICIENT SECURITY AT THEIR SHOWS
> *


Dena..come on now..dont twist it..im not calling the lowriders or people of dallas idiots..just the thugs,gangsters,etc.. that mess up car shows just like down here in Houston.....But ..thats jus my 2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

25 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
16 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP, chevy67impala, EX214GIRL, quazar, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Lord Goofy, BigTex, snl47, radicalkingz, lone star, slo, ftworth69custom, Synbad979, dannysnty, PURPLE PASSION


FUCKING PARTY IN HERE

[attachmentid=510399]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 01:26 PM~5086074
> *DAMN DENA, YOU GOT ALL THESE FOOLS HATIN ON YOU LIKE A MOTHER FUCKER. WE'LL SEE YOU SOON
> *


real soon :thumbsup: ... until then ... they can chew on this ... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Emperor Goofy_@Mar 20 2006, 01:34 PM~5086093
> *Dena..come on now..dont twist it..im not calling the lowriders or people of dallas idiots..just the thugs,gangsters,etc.. that mess up car shows just like down here in Houston.....But ..thats jus my 2
> *


yeah, I know ... it's a "rap" radio sponsored event ... so I guess I should pretty much know what to expect anyway ... but I just wanted some ANSWERS to my honest questions ... as I'm sure others do


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 11:46 AM~5085729
> *me no nintendo...
> 
> So if Carmona would have came out to the ULA three months prior to the show the Constables wouldnt have taken their money?
> ...


He knew this thang was over his head, he was obviously having money troubles homie. Come on now.....


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 17 2006, 08:21 AM~5066775
> *<span style=\'colorurple\'>IF YOU WANT TO SEE "REAL" TRUE LOWRIDERS, COME OUT TO THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW AND SEE THE MAJESTICS AND BLVD ACES JUST TO NAME A FEW.</span>
> *


damn right :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:00 AM~5085389
> *Okay ... I just finished re-sizing these pics ... and I just realized that some of the pics are pretty blurry ... it's kinda hard to take pics and drink beer at the same time :biggrin:*


Is that what it was I was wondering why alot of my pics had come out so blurry... :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 20 2006, 01:43 PM~5086156
> *Is that what it was I was wondering why alot of my pics had come out so blurry... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: fkn beer was going down :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:43 PM~5086161
> *:roflmao: fkn beer was going down :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


I PLAYED IT STRIAGHT AND DIDN'T DRINK UNTIL I GOT HOME. WHICH IS RARE.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 10:46 AM~5085729
> *me no nintendo...
> 
> So if Carmona would have came out to the ULA three months prior to the show the Constables wouldnt have taken their money?
> ...



no they would have just confiscated more money. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:17 PM~5085994
> *WELL CAN YOU ANSWER ME THIS, THEN?  IS THE SWAT TEAM GOING TO SHOW UP AGAIN AT YOUR SHOW BECAUSE THE TICKETS ARE OVERSOLD AND THE CROWD IS OUT OF HAND?  IS ANYONE GOING TO GET STABBED IN THE PARKING LOT OF THE SHOW AGAIN?  ARE PEOPLES RIDES GOING TO GET MISTREATED LIKE THE LAST TIME?  MY CAR WILL BE READY TO SHOW BY THEN SO I WANNA KNOW WHAT I'LL BE GETTING MYSELF INTO ...
> *


WELL THE SWAT TEAM WAS THERE BECAUSE THERE WERE PEOPLE THERE WHO WANTED TO GET IN BUT THE FIRE MARSHALL HAD SHUT DOWN THE SHOW. THE TICKETS ARE NOT CONTROLLED BY JON........

AS FOR PEOPLE GETTING STABBED.......WELL IT IS HARD ENOUGH FOR THE FACILITY SECURITY TO HANDLE THE PEOPLE INSIDE.......WHAT GOES ON IN THE PARKING LOT IS OUT OF THE SHOWS CONTROL.......

NOW JON WILL DO WHAT HE CAN TO KEEP PEOPLE FROM MESSING WITH THE RIDES, BUT ONLY SO MUCH CAN BE DONE.


----------



## Lord Goofy (Jun 10, 2003)

nice lac...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 10:43 AM~5086161
> *:roflmao: fkn beer was going down :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


I WAS DRINKING MY ASS OFF!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:50 PM~5086211
> *I WAS DRINKING MY ASS OFF!!! :biggrin:
> *


I WANTED ONE SO BAD TOO!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 19 2006, 11:33 PM~5083197
> *WE DIDNT SHOW BUT WE DO HAVE A CAR THAT PLACES ON THE SWEEPSTAKES MOST THE TIME ,ITS ON THE NEW LOWRIDER MAGAZINE RIGHT NOW "STRIPTEASE" FROM PRESIDENTEZ C.C. !
> *


  ...that's a nice ride


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 12:42 PM~5086147
> *He knew this thang was over his head, he was obviously having money troubles homie. Come on now.....
> *


I feel ya bro, I am just little guy in this world...just a squirrel trying to a nut :biggrin: 

I know he knew his own situation, so why continue? What was there to gain? I guess as DIRTY stated only Hoover may know.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:37 PM~5086114
> *real soon :thumbsup: ... until then ... they can chew on this ... :biggrin:
> *



GO TO SAY THAH LOOKS VERY, VERY NICE. HOPE TO SEE YOU ON MAY 7TH...:thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 11:49 AM~5086206
> *WELL THE SWAT TEAM WAS THERE BECAUSE THERE WERE PEOPLE THERE WHO WANTED TO GET IN BUT THE FIRE MARSHALL HAD SHUT DOWN THE SHOW.  THE TICKETS ARE NOT CONTROLLED BY JON........
> 
> AS FOR PEOPLE GETTING STABBED.......WELL IT IS HARD ENOUGH FOR THE FACILITY SECURITY TO HANDLE THE PEOPLE INSIDE.......WHAT GOES ON IN THE PARKING LOT IS OUT OF THE SHOWS CONTROL.......
> ...


SIMPLE SOLUTION.....KEEP THE CONCERT AWAY FROM THE CARS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

26 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
18 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Lord Goofy, EX214GIRL, josie_p, HEARTBREAKER, BigTex, VENOM65, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, chevy67impala, PROVOK, JUST LIKE KANDY, Mr.Ortiz, prissy1977, ftworth69custom, VGP, radicalkingz, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE

WHAT UP PEEPS!!! TO THOSE OF YOU ALL THAT DIDNT SHOW AND CRYING ABOUT THE MONEY YOU NEED TO LET THAT SHIT GO!!! FUCK THE PROMOTERS AND FUCK THE MONEY!!! LIKE I SAID BEFORE ITS ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLE!!!

TURTLE BLVD ACES 4 LIFE!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 12:49 PM~5086202
> *no they would have just confiscated more money.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 PM~5086221
> *SIMPLE SOLUTION.....KEEP THE CONCERT AWAY FROM THE CARS
> *



YEAH THAT WOULD BE PERFECT.......BUT YOU HAVE TO DO WHAT YOU CAN WITH WHAT YOU ARE GIVEN.

I THINK THIS YEAR WILL BE MUCH BETTER IN THAT RESPECT.......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 PM~5086221
> *SIMPLE SOLUTION.....KEEP THE CONCERT AWAY FROM THE CARS
> *


*I AGREE!*


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 12:56 PM~5086241
> *I AGREE!
> *



HEY DIRTY I FEEL YOU ON THIS, BUT THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN SOME PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT WERE THERE HOPING OR NEEDING TO GET THAT MONEY. IT IS MESSED UP FOR THEM NOT TO.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 01:49 PM~5086206
> *WELL THE SWAT TEAM WAS THERE BECAUSE THERE WERE PEOPLE THERE WHO WANTED TO GET IN BUT THE FIRE MARSHALL HAD SHUT DOWN THE SHOW.  THE TICKETS ARE NOT CONTROLLED BY JON........
> 
> AS FOR PEOPLE GETTING STABBED.......WELL IT IS HARD ENOUGH FOR THE FACILITY SECURITY TO HANDLE THE PEOPLE INSIDE.......WHAT GOES ON IN THE PARKING LOT IS OUT OF THE SHOWS CONTROL.......
> ...


I RECALL THAT MOST OF THE PEOPLE GETTING OUT OF HAND WERE FOLKS WHO HAD BOUGHT PRE-SALE TICKETS ... WAY AHEAD OF TIME ... 

I KNOW A FEW CAR CLUBS FROM THE SUBURBS OF DALLAS THAT WON'T GO ANYWHERE THAT THERE ISN'T SUFFICIENT SECURITY SO IF YOU'RE SAYING THAT'S NOT AN ISSUE ... YOU MIGHT WANT TO RETHINK THAT ...

YEAH, I THINK JON HAS POSTED HERE BEFORE THAT THERE'S NOTHING HE CAN DO ABOUT PEOPLE MESSING WITH THE RIDES ... AND THAT ALL WE CAN DO IS PUT UP A SIGN THAT SAYS "DON'T TOUCH" :uh: BUT I THINK THEY COULD MAYBE POST UP SIGNS AT THE FRONT DOORS ASKING FOLKS TO RESPECT PROPERTY OR THEY WILL BE THROWN OUT AND/OR PRINT IT ON THE CAR SHOW TICKETS ...


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:43 PM~5086161
> *:roflmao: fkn beer was going down :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


Hell yeah nice n cold, if I didnt have to go on an 8hr trip after the show I woulda got fucked up...shit I didnt wanna leave :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5086223
> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Lord Goofy, EX214GIRL, josie_p, HEARTBREAKER, BigTex, VENOM65, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, chevy67impala, PROVOK, JUST LIKE KANDY, Mr.Ortiz, prissy1977, ftworth69custom, VGP, radicalkingz, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigTex+Mar 20 2006, 01:52 PM~5086219-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IF A PERSON IS RELYING ON CAR SHOW WINNINGS TO PAY THE RENT ... THEY GOT ISSUES ... :ugh: LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:59 PM~5086257
> *I RECALL THAT MOST OF THE PEOPLE GETTING OUT OF HAND WERE FOLKS WHO HAD BOUGHT PRE-SALE TICKETS ... WAY AHEAD OF TIME ...
> 
> I KNOW A FEW CAR CLUBS FROM THE SUBURBS OF DALLAS THAT WON'T GO ANYWHERE THAT THERE ISN'T SUFFICIENT SECURITY SO IF YOU'RE SAYING THAT'S NOT AN ISSUE ... YOU MIGHT WANT TO RETHINK THAT ...
> ...



HONESTLY YOU COULD BE RIGHT ABOUT THE TICKETS......IF THEY WERE PRE SOLD AND THE FIRE MARSHALL SHUT DOWN THE SHOW BEFORE THEY GOT THERE THEN YEAH THAT WOULD HAVE BEEN A PROBLEM. HOPEFULLY THAT WON'T HAPPEN THIS YEAR SINCE THE VENUE THEY GOT IS SUPPOSED TO BE BIGGER.

I AM NOT SAYING SECURITY IS NOT AN ISSUE, BUT THE SECURITY IS THE RESPONSIBILITY OF THE VENUE......THEY HAVE THERE OWN SECURITY PEOPLE AND THEY CONTROL HOW MANY ARE THERE AND WHAT THEY DO.

I WILL LET JON KNOW ABOUT POSTING SIGNS OR I AM SURE HE WILL READ THIS. UNFORTUNATELY THAT IS THE BEST WE CAN DO.


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:59 AM~5086257
> *I RECALL THAT MOST OF THE PEOPLE GETTING OUT OF HAND WERE FOLKS WHO HAD BOUGHT PRE-SALE TICKETS ... WAY AHEAD OF TIME ...
> 
> I KNOW A FEW CAR CLUBS FROM THE SUBURBS OF DALLAS THAT WON'T GO ANYWHERE THAT THERE ISN'T SUFFICIENT SECURITY SO IF YOU'RE SAYING THAT'S NOT AN ISSUE ... YOU MIGHT WANT TO RETHINK THAT ...
> ...



I AGREE WITH THAT AND IF SOMEONE TOUCHES YOUR RIDE KICK EM IN THE ASS. :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 02:03 PM~5086286
> *I AGREE WITH THAT AND IF SOMEONE TOUCHES YOUR RIDE KICK EM IN THE ASS.  :biggrin:
> *


I WOULD BUT I MIGHT SPILL SOME OF MY BEER ... THAT'S WHAT SECURITY IS FOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 01:04 PM~5086292
> *I WOULD BUT I MIGHT SPILL SOME OF MY BEER ... THAT'S WHAT SECURITY IS FOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


GOOD POINT.....NO SENSE IN WASTING GOOD BEER!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 12:05 PM~5086294
> *GOOD POINT.....NO SENSE IN WASTING GOOD BEER!!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 12:58 PM~5086251
> *HEY DIRTY I FEEL YOU ON THIS, BUT THERE MIGHT HAVE BEEN SOME PEOPLE OUT THERE THAT WERE THERE HOPING OR NEEDING TO GET THAT MONEY.  IT IS MESSED UP FOR THEM NOT TO.
> *


I AGREED WITH THIS *"TO THOSE OF YOU ALL THAT DIDNT SHOW AND CRYING ABOUT THE MONEY YOU NEED TO LET THAT SHIT GO!!!"* THEY WE'RE NOT THERE IN THE COMPITION.

IF PEOPLE WE'RE "NEEDING" THAT MONEY, ALL I CAN SAY IS SORRY FOR YOU LOSS, BUT I DEPEND ON MY JOB TO KEEP MY LIGHTS ON!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:53 PM~5086223
> *26 User(s) are reading this topic (6 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 18 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Lord Goofy, EX214GIRL, josie_p, HEARTBREAKER, BigTex, VENOM65, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, chevy67impala, PROVOK, JUST LIKE KANDY, Mr.Ortiz, prissy1977, ftworth69custom, VGP, radicalkingz, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE
> 
> ...


THIS IS TRUE HOMIE, THATS WHY I SAY PICNICS= :thumbsup: , CONCERTS/carshows= :thumbsdown: TROPHIES JUST TAKE UP SPACE AND GET BROKEN ANYWAY, ITS ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLE!!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 01:04 PM~5086292
> *I WOULD BUT I MIGHT SPILL SOME OF MY BEER ... THAT'S WHAT SECURITY IS FOR :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: alcoholic if you spill the beer thats alcohol abuse!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 20 2006, 02:07 PM~5086309
> *:biggrin: alcoholic if you spill the beer thats alcohol abuse!! :biggrin:
> *


 EXACTLY! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 11:35 AM~5086099
> *25 User(s) are reading this topic (7 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
> 16 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, VGP, chevy67impala, EX214GIRL, quazar, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Lord Goofy, BigTex, snl47, radicalkingz, lone star, slo, ftworth69custom, Synbad979, dannysnty, PURPLE PASSION
> FUCKING PARTY IN HERE
> ...



HEY JUST WONDERING DOES ANYBODY IN HERE WORK. :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:09 PM~5086320
> *HEY JUST WONDERING DOES ANYBODY IN HERE WORK. :biggrin:
> *



WORK.......I AM WAITING FOR THE NEXT CAR SHOW TO PAY MY RENT!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 12:09 PM~5086320
> *HEY JUST WONDERING DOES ANYBODY IN HERE WORK. :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS NOT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 02:09 PM~5086320
> *HEY JUST WONDERING DOES ANYBODY IN HERE WORK. :biggrin:
> *



Work??? what is that? :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 12:09 PM~5086323
> *WORK.......I AM WAITING FOR THE NEXT CAR SHOW TO PAY MY RENT!
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

I'M AT WORK ... :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 12:11 PM~5086335
> *I'M AT WORK ... :biggrin:
> *



ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 20 2006, 01:09 PM~5086323
> *WORK.......I AM WAITING FOR THE NEXT CAR SHOW TO PAY MY RENT!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DID YOU SAY WORK!!! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

INQUIRING MINDS WANT TO KNOW ... :biggrin: 


*35 User(s) are reading this topic (10 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)*
24 Members: EX214GIRL, BackBump61, FORTWORTHAZTEC, BigTex, SiLvErReGaL, gonzalj, firmelows, VENOM65, JUST LIKE KANDY, josie_p, radicalkingz, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Mr.Ortiz, PURPLE PASSION, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Synbad979, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Lord Goofy, snl47, PROVOK, dannysnty, rabbit, chevy67impala, VGP


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

35 User(s) are reading this topic (11 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
23 Members: gonzalj, BigTex, firmelows, VENOM65, EX214GIRL, SiLvErReGaL, JUST LIKE KANDY, FORTWORTHAZTEC, josie_p, radicalkingz, D-TOWN ROLLIN 78, Mr.Ortiz, PURPLE PASSION, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, Synbad979, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Lord Goofy, snl47, PROVOK, dannysnty, rabbit, chevy67impala, VGP

WHat up everyone.... 
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 12:14 PM~5086340
> *DID YOU SAY WORK!!! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: YEA ME TOO.... :barf:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

so im guessing , nobody went to the DEL RIO car show????? :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

here in ''d town'' (del rio) :biggrin: its all about cragars n vogues!! :guns:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:09 PM~5086320
> *HEY JUST WONDERING DOES ANYBODY IN HERE WORK. :biggrin:
> *


sshit dont remind me im still laying in bed i dont go in until 430 :angry:


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

Work????


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 12:17 PM~5086358
> *here in ''d town'' (del rio) :biggrin:  its all about cragars n vogues!!  :guns:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 20 2006, 01:17 PM~5086360
> *Work????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 02:09 PM~5086320
> *HEY JUST WONDERING DOES ANYBODY IN HERE WORK. :biggrin:
> *


not really :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 01:06 PM~5086303
> *THIS IS TRUE HOMIE, THATS WHY I SAY PICNICS= :thumbsup: , CONCERTS/carshows= :thumbsdown: TROPHIES JUST TAKE UP SPACE AND GET BROKEN ANYWAY, ITS ALL ABOUT THE PEOPLE!!
> *


SEE WE ALL LIKE DIFFERENT THINGS I LIKE SHOWS AND PICNICS BUT WE NEED TO RESPECT ONE ANOTHER AND NOT RUIN SOMETING FOR SOMEONE ELSE JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE IT.

I REALLY HOPE WE GET PAST THIS SOON!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 01:17 PM~5086358
> *here in ''d town'' (del rio) :biggrin:  its all about cragars n vogues!!  :guns:
> *


 :uh: did you go?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 11:19 AM~5086371
> *SEE WE ALL LIKE DIFFERENT THINGS I LIKE SHOWS AND PICNICS BUT WE NEED TO RESPECT ONE ANOTHER AND NOT RUIN SOMETING FOR SOMEONE ELSE JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE IT.
> 
> I REALLY HOPE WE GET PAST THIS SOON!
> *


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 01:19 PM~5086371
> *SEE WE ALL LIKE DIFFERENT THINGS I LIKE SHOWS AND PICNICS BUT WE NEED TO RESPECT ONE ANOTHER AND NOT RUIN SOMETING FOR SOMEONE ELSE JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE IT.
> 
> I REALLY HOPE WE GET PAST THIS SOON!
> *


:worship:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 01:19 PM~5086371
> *SEE WE ALL LIKE DIFFERENT THINGS I LIKE SHOWS AND PICNICS BUT WE NEED TO RESPECT ONE ANOTHER AND NOT RUIN SOMETING FOR SOMEONE ELSE JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE IT.
> 
> I REALLY HOPE WE GET PAST THIS SOON!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 12:19 PM~5086371
> *SEE WE ALL LIKE DIFFERENT THINGS I LIKE SHOWS AND PICNICS BUT WE NEED TO RESPECT ONE ANOTHER AND NOT RUIN SOMETING FOR SOMEONE ELSE JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE IT.
> 
> I REALLY HOPE WE GET PAST THIS SOON!
> *



:thumbsup: 

I AGREE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 20 2006, 01:10 PM~5086331
> *Work???  what is that?  :biggrin:
> *


I TOOK THE DAY OFF TO REST AFTER THIS LONG WEEKEND!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TELL YOU THE TRUTH DIRTY I THINK[SIZE=14] *WHEN THE REAL OG'S THAT STARTED THE ULA COME BACK AND TAKE OVER THING'S WILL BE BETTER!!!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I KNOW ONE THING WE WONT MISS ANYMORE SHOWS THIS YEAR. 
[attachmentid=510434]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 02:22 PM~5086392
> *TELL YOU THE TRUTH DIRTY I THINK WHEN THE REAL OG'S THAT STARTED THE ULA COME BACK AND TAKE OVER THING'S WILL BE BETTER!!!!
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT'S GOOD TO HEAR HOMIE!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:23 PM~5086399
> *I KNOW ONE THING WE WONT MISS ANYMORE SHOWS THIS YEAR.
> [attachmentid=510434]
> *


COOL


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

SO WHEN IS THE NEXT EVENT, TEXAS?


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

the ula doesnt even compare to the ''I.L.C''


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:23 PM~5086399
> *I KNOW ONE THING WE WONT MISS ANYMORE SHOWS THIS YEAR.
> [attachmentid=510434]
> *


"NOW U TALKN BABY THAT I LIKE" :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 01:25 PM~5086415
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT EVENT, TEXAS?
> *


LOLO CAR SHOW CAMARGO PARK NEXT SUNDAY SAN ANTONIO


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I THINK THERE IS SOMETHING COMING UP IN AUSTIN.....


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

DAMN, LOOKS LIKE EVERYONE IS GETTING ALONG. THATS FUCKIN BAD ASS. :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

SOME PEOPLE SEEN ME HEATED ABOUT THE MONEY ISSUE AND NO NOT BECUASE I NEED THE MONEY HELL IM SPONSORED BUT STICKING UP FOR THE SOLO RYDERS AND HOPPERS WHO DONT HAVE AN OPEN POCKET BOOK THAT SPEND A LOT OF MONEY TO GET THERE CARS TO PERFORM FOR A CHANCE TO WIN BACK A LITTLE MONEY IF ANY AT ALL IS A REWARD BUT TO WIN AND THEN HAVE IT ALL TAKEN AWAY IN A BLINK OF AN EYE IS AN INJUSTICE SO YEAH I WILL SPEAK OUT LOUD AND MAKE A SEEN IN THE HEAT OF COMPETION IS ONE THING AND UNITY IS ANOTHER AND AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL UNITED AS ONE PEACE OUT OWE BYE THE WAY I WILL ALSO BE THERE MAY 7TH SO YALL BETTER HELP ME OUT BECAUSE MY RENTS DUE B :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 12:19 PM~5086371
> *SEE WE ALL LIKE DIFFERENT THINGS I LIKE SHOWS AND PICNICS BUT WE NEED TO RESPECT ONE ANOTHER AND NOT RUIN SOMETING FOR SOMEONE ELSE JUST BECAUSE WE DON'T LIKE IT.
> 
> I REALLY HOPE WE GET PAST THIS SOON!
> *


true mike but every one has diffrent opinions we all know each other and respect each other we all aint going to agree on the same thing,some times we do sometimes we dont that"s how it goes.but i dont think this is going to affect the respect we all have for each other  i know our club isnt holding any gruges on any one.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 01:39 PM~5086483
> *SOME PEOPLE SEEN ME HEATED ABOUT THE MONEY ISSUE AND NO NOT BECUASE I NEED THE MONEY HELL IM SPONSORED BUT STICKING UP FOR THE SOLO RYDERS AND HOPPERS WHO DONT HAVE AN OPEN POCKET BOOK THAT SPEND A LOT OF MONEY TO GET THERE CARS TO PERFORM FOR A CHANCE TO WIN BACK A LITTLE MONEY IF ANY AT ALL IS A REWARD BUT TO WIN AND THEN HAVE IT ALL TAKEN AWAY IN A BLINK OF AN EYE IS AN INJUSTICE SO YEAH I WILL SPEAK OUT LOUD AND MAKE A SEEN IN THE HEAT OF COMPETION IS ONE THING AND UNITY IS ANOTHER AND AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL UNITED AS ONE PEACE OUT OWE BYE THE WAY I WILL ALSO BE THERE MAY 7TH SO YALL BETTER HELP ME OUT BECAUSE MY RENTS DUE B :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

THIS IS FUNNY :biggrin: AND IT HAD TO BE A BLACK GUY :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 12:39 PM~5086483
> *SOME PEOPLE SEEN ME HEATED ABOUT THE MONEY ISSUE AND NO NOT BECUASE I NEED THE MONEY HELL IM SPONSORED BUT STICKING UP FOR THE SOLO RYDERS AND HOPPERS WHO DONT HAVE AN OPEN POCKET BOOK THAT SPEND A LOT OF MONEY TO GET THERE CARS TO PERFORM FOR A CHANCE TO WIN BACK A LITTLE MONEY IF ANY AT ALL IS A REWARD BUT TO WIN AND THEN HAVE IT ALL TAKEN AWAY IN A BLINK OF AN EYE IS AN INJUSTICE SO YEAH I WILL SPEAK OUT LOUD AND MAKE A SEEN IN THE HEAT OF COMPETION IS ONE THING AND UNITY IS ANOTHER AND AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL UNITED AS ONE PEACE OUT OWE BYE THE WAY I WILL ALSO BE THERE MAY 7TH SO YALL BETTER HELP ME OUT BECAUSE MY RENTS DUE B :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 11:39 AM~5086125
> *yeah, I know ... it's a "rap" radio sponsored event ... so I guess I should pretty much know what to expect anyway ... but I just wanted some ANSWERS to my honest questions ... as I'm sure others do
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 20 2006, 01:43 PM~5086504
> *true mike but every one has diffrent opinions we all know each other and respect each other we all aint going to agree on the same thing,some times we do sometimes we dont that"s how it goes.but i dont think this is going to affect the respect we all have for each other  i know  our club isnt holding any gruges on any one.
> *


TOTALLY AGREE, I FEEL THE SAME WAY. I DON'T LIKE ANYONE LESS BECAUSE OF THIS. 

ON A DIFFERENT SUBJECT REALLY QUICK WTF ARE WE DOING SIGNING T.O. :angry:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

DAMN POST SOME MORE PICS! POST UP SOME HOEZ! ALL THESE LIL QUEERS KEEP BITCHIN BOUT MONEY :uh: IF THAT GUY HAD CONSTABLES TAKING MONEY FROM HIM, THAN HE MUST OF BEEN SUED, SO IF U WANT YOUR MONEY JUST SUE THE MUTHERFUKKER :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 12:52 PM~5086558
> *TOTALLY AGREE, I FEEL THE SAME WAY. I DON'T LIKE ANYONE LESS BECAUSE OF THIS.
> 
> ON A DIFFERENT SUBJECT REALLY QUICK WTF ARE WE DOING SIGNING T.O. :angry:
> *



i dont know but i already got my jersey on order my brother is supposed to pick em soon. so i might be wearing it at the ula meeting. i just hope he does'nt come with a fucked up atitude like always.


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:worship: ''EL PADRINO'' SAYS''POST UP SOME PICKS OF THE DELRIO CARSHOW!


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 20 2006, 01:39 PM~5086483
> *SOME PEOPLE SEEN ME HEATED ABOUT THE MONEY ISSUE AND NO NOT BECUASE I NEED THE MONEY HELL IM SPONSORED BUT STICKING UP FOR THE SOLO RYDERS AND HOPPERS WHO DONT HAVE AN OPEN POCKET BOOK THAT SPEND A LOT OF MONEY TO GET THERE CARS TO PERFORM FOR A CHANCE TO WIN BACK A LITTLE MONEY IF ANY AT ALL IS A REWARD BUT TO WIN AND THEN HAVE IT ALL TAKEN AWAY IN A BLINK OF AN EYE IS AN INJUSTICE SO YEAH I WILL SPEAK OUT LOUD AND MAKE A SEEN IN THE HEAT OF COMPETION IS ONE THING AND UNITY IS ANOTHER AND AT THE END OF THE DAY WE ALL UNITED AS ONE PEACE OUT OWE BYE THE WAY I WILL ALSO BE THERE MAY 7TH SO YALL BETTER HELP ME OUT BECAUSE MY RENTS DUE B :biggrin:
> *


  And some people just want others to live up to their word~


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 01:54 PM~5086569
> *DAMN POST SOME MORE PICS! POST UP SOME HOEZ! ALL THESE LIL QUEERS KEEP BITCHIN BOUT MONEY :uh: IF THAT GUY HAD CONSTABLES TAKING MONEY FROM HIM, THAN HE MUST OF BEEN SUED, SO IF U WANT YOUR MONEY JUST SUE THE MUTHERFUKKER :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


[attachmentid=510467]


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:56 PM~5086579
> *i dont know but i already got my jersey on order my brother is supposed to pick em soon. so i might be wearing it at the ula meeting. i just hope he does'nt come with a fucked up atitude like always.
> *


TO aint bringing nothing but touchdowns!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:56 PM~5086579
> *i dont know but i already got my jersey on order my brother is supposed to pick em soon. so i might be wearing it at the ula meeting. i just hope he does'nt come with a fucked up atitude like always.
> *


I AM STILL BITTER ABOUT THE DISRESPECT ON THE STAR


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 02:02 PM~5086613
> *TO aint bringing nothing but touchdowns!
> *



BETTER HOPE BLEDSOE DOESN'T OVERTHROW HIM OR LOOK ANOTHER WAY WHEN HE IS WIDE OPEN......CUZ IF THAT HAPPENS HE WILL START CALLING OUT THE QB.........


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 12:56 PM~5086579
> *i dont know but i already got my jersey on order my brother is supposed to pick em soon. so i might be wearing it at the ula meeting. i just hope he does'nt come with a fucked up atitude like always.
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

EWWWEE! I WANNA STICK MY PEE PEE IN HER BUTT!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 01:03 PM~5086617
> *I AM STILL BITTER ABOUT THE DISRESPECT ON THE STAR
> *


yea me too. but fuck it. he's a cowboy now he can stand all over the star as long as he scores touchdowns all day.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 02:15 PM~5086701
> *yea me too. but fuck it. he's a cowboy now he can stand all over the star as long as he scores touchdowns all day.
> *


HE WILL HAVE TO SCORE A LOT FOR ME TO FORGIVE BUT, I WON'T FORGET


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 02:22 PM~5086730
> *HE WILL HAVE TO SCORE A LOT FOR ME TO FORGIVE BUT, I WON'T FORGET
> *


I see you never been to marriage counseling :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 02:24 PM~5086740
> *I see you never been to marriage counseling  :biggrin:
> *


NEVER BEEN MARRIED.......DUH!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 02:24 PM~5086744
> *NEVER BEEN MARRIED.......DUH!
> *


Well...I have been 6, 7, 8 times and not married :biggrin:

Anyway to shed some light...thats a quote they say always is said and should never be :biggrin: 

I am a lover not a fighter


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 02:25 PM~5086746
> *Well...I have been 6, 7, 8 times and not married  :biggrin:
> 
> I am a lover not a fighter
> *


I WANT O.J. TO BE MY MARRAGE CONSULOR
[attachmentid=510497]


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 02:27 PM~5086756
> *I WANT O.J. TO BE  MY MARRAGE CONSULOR
> *


"I like your thinking" :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 02:27 PM~5086756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510500]


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 01:39 PM~5086125
> *yeah, I know ... it's a "rap" radio sponsored event ... so I guess I should pretty much know what to expect anyway ... but I just wanted some ANSWERS to my honest questions ... as I'm sure others do
> *


Hmm so it would be much better if it was a "Latin" Station or "tejano' Station???
If I remember correctly at several Go-Lo Shows held in Dallas several years ago there were fights, cars being stolen from Hotels, fights at the hotel--that all made the news and were shown on every station in Dallas.

Nobody can control what the Fire Marshall, City of Dallas, DPD or the crowd will do.
I already posted that the concerns, from those who had issues with the last show, have been taken into consideration in the planning of this show.

Oh and rest assured the prize money in may will be paid out directly after the show because the "rap" station currently doesn't have a $32,000 judgement against them or any lawsuits pending.

IF you got any other questions regarding the "rap" station then feel free to IM me anytime you would like.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 02:34 PM~5086797
> *Hmm so it would be much better if it was a "Latin" Station or "tejano' Station???
> If I remember correctly at several Go-Lo Shows held in Dallas several years ago there were fights, cars being stolen from Hotels, fights at the hotel--that all made the news and were shown on every station in Dallas.
> 
> ...


SO 97.9 IS PAYING OUT THE MONEY?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

97.9 the beat and John Chuck are in a partnership so yes some of the prize money comes from the station.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 02:40 PM~5086847
> *97.9 the beat and John Chuck are in a partnership so yes some of the prize money comes from the station.
> *


SOME? ABOUT WHAT IS THE PERCENTAGE, 50/50? OR WHAT?


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

your gonna have to ask john about the percentage....
Its in the contract he has with the station.
And why you worried about the percentage?
Thought you weren't worried about the money


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 02:43 PM~5086881
> *your gonna have to ask john about the percentage....
> Its in the contract he has with the station.
> And why you worried about the percentage?
> ...


YOU'RE RIGHT I AM NOT IN IT FOR THE MONEY BUT I AM CURIOUS, I'LL WHAT I WANT TO. HOPE ITS NOT A PROBLEM. YOU DO SEEM TO KNOW A LOT UNTIL I ASKED ABOUT THE MONEY NOW I GOTTA ASK SOMEONE ELSE. Y'ALL BOYCOTTED B2B BECAUSE HE DIDN'T SEEM TO GIVE UP ALL THE INFO.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

Who said it was a boycott?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 20 2006, 01:51 PM~5086932
> *Who said it was a boycott?
> *


x2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 20 2006, 02:51 PM~5086932
> *Who said it was a boycott?
> *


PEOPLE CAN SAY ALL DAY THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOT A BOYCOTT BUT THAT IS BULLSHIT AND DEEP DOWN EVERYONE KNOWS IT. WHY NOT CALL IT WHAT IT IS OR WAS.

DEFFINITION OF "BOYCOTT"


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 01:55 PM~5086969
> *PEOPLE CAN SAY ALL DAY THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOT A BOYCOTT BUT THAT IS BULLSHIT AND DEEP DOWN EVERYONE KNOWS IT. WHY NOT CALL IT WHAT IT IS OR WAS.
> 
> DEFFINITION OF "BOYCOTT"
> *



Oh so no one said it? Just you okay. cool that answered my queston. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Ortiz_@Mar 20 2006, 02:58 PM~5086989
> *Oh so no one said it? Just you okay. cool that answered my queston. :thumbsup:
> *


YOU CAN'T REALLY THINK I AM THE ONLY ONE WHO THINKS THAT.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 01:55 PM~5086969
> *PEOPLE CAN SAY ALL DAY THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOT A BOYCOTT BUT THAT IS BULLSHIT AND DEEP DOWN EVERYONE KNOWS IT. WHY NOT CALL IT WHAT IT IS OR WAS.
> 
> DEFFINITION OF "BOYCOTT"
> *


well if it was really a BOYCOTT i know for sure that some carclubs that did go to b2b show wouldnt have gone .we choose not to go because we said we wernt going.regarless if there was a picnic or not.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 02:49 PM~5086918
> *YOU'RE RIGHT I AM NOT IN IT FOR THE MONEY BUT I AM CURIOUS, I'LL WHAT I WANT TO. HOPE ITS NOT A PROBLEM. YOU DO SEEM TO KNOW A LOT UNTIL I ASKED ABOUT THE MONEY NOW I GOTTA ASK SOMEONE ELSE. Y'ALL BOYCOTTED B2B BECAUSE HE DIDN'T SEEM TO GIVE UP ALL THE INFO.
> *



I THINK THE REASON SOME CHOSE NOT TO ATTEND THE SHOW DUE TO LACK OF BASIC INFORMATION....INFORMATION THAT PERTAINS TO THE CAR SHOW AND ITS PARTICIPANTS. 

THE PERCENTAGE OF THE EARNINGS FROM THE CAR SHOW DOESN'T REALLY MATTER. JUST KNOW THAT THE MONEY FOR THE SWEEPSTAKES IS ALREADY SET ASIDE AND NOT PENDING ON WHAT IS COLLECTED FROM THE SHOW. 

ANOTHER BIG DIFFERENCE IS THAT I DON'T BELEIVE JON NOR THE RADIO STATION HAVE A CIVIL JUDGEMENT AGAINST THEM.


----------



## Mr.Ortiz (Apr 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 20 2006, 02:07 PM~5087067
> *well if it was really a BOYCOTT i know for sure that some carclubs that did go to b2b show  wouldnt have gone .we choose not to go because we said  we wernt going.regarless if there was a picnic or not.
> *


 :thumbsup: YEA! 4 sho.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

I gave the answers I know ... See unlike people that spout off at the mouth over shit they don't know, I know what I can answer and I know what I can't.
Sorry that I directed to you Jon Chuck, who sign the contract and has a copy of the contract.
And since I don't have a copy of the contract I can't answer the percentage. 

But if you want me to MAKE up answers so you can sleep tonight I will.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 20 2006, 03:07 PM~5087067
> *well if it was really a BOYCOTT i know for sure that some carclubs that did go to b2b show  wouldnt have gone .we choose not to go because we said  we wernt going.regarless if there was a picnic or not.
> *


DON'T GET ME WRONG I AM NOT SAYING EVERYONE THAT DIDN'T GO TO THE SHOW WAS "BOYCOTTING" BUT THE PEOPLE WHO CAME UP WITH THE IDEA OF A PICNIC THE DAY OF THE SHOW WE'RE BOYCOTTING UNDER THIER BREATH. THINK ABOUT IT THE PICNIC WAS BUILD UP WITH FLYERS AND RADIO SPONSORSHIP, AND ALL THE SHIT ON LAYITLOW. IT WAS NOTHING BUT A BOYCOTT, EVEN THOUGH NO ONE WILL ADMIT IT (THE ONES WHO STARTED IT)

THE PICNIC WAS SET IN PLACE TO DRAW PEOPLE AWAY FROM THE B2B SHOW PERIOD!!

THAT MY FRIEND IS A BOYCOTT.


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 03:55 PM~5086969
> *PEOPLE CAN SAY ALL DAY THAT THE PICNIC WAS NOT A BOYCOTT BUT THAT IS BULLSHIT AND DEEP DOWN EVERYONE KNOWS IT. WHY NOT CALL IT WHAT IT IS OR WAS.
> 
> DEFFINITION OF "BOYCOTT"
> *


Boycotts are absolute refusal to participate, purchase, or deal with any entity be it a business or person or country.(simply put)

The B2B was an optional show....Meaning that people could go or not go.
To make it even simplier for you, the B2B Show was not endorsed by the whole ULA but some ULA members went......

Some ULA members didn't go.

If you were at the ULA meeting you would know that instead of assuming it was a boycott.

What Radio Sponsorship? 
Nobody on the station was talking about the picnic.
NO flyers hit the street. Atleast to my knowledge.

Because, once again, if it was a BOYCOTT nobody from ULA would have been there........

Do you get it????

Boycotting a carshow means....... NOBODY ENTERS or GOES TO THE CARSHOW THAT IS GETTING BOYCOTTED. IN OTHER WORDS NO MONEY WILL BE GENERATED BY ULA FOR ANY PROMOTER OF THE CARSHOW THAT IS GETTING BOYCOTTED. (CAPS USED IN THIS POST ARE FOR EMPHASIS ONLY)


----------



## houtex64 (Jan 27, 2005)

bullshit, greed & politics :thumbsdown:


pussy, weed & alcohol :thumbsup:

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 03:10 PM~5087091
> *I gave the answers I know ... See unlike people that spout off at the mouth over shit they don't know, I know what I can answer and I know what I can't.
> Sorry that I directed to you Jon Chuck, who sign the contract and has a copy of the contract.
> And since I don't have a copy of the contract I can't answer the percentage.
> ...


IF YOU WANT TO BE A FUCKING SMARTASS ABOUT IT GO AHEAD MAKE SOME SHIT UP. *"I gave the answers I know"* YOU SAID THAT 97.9 AIN'T GOTTA LAWSUIT AGAINST THEM LIKE THEY WERE DOING THE PAY OUT. UNTIL I ASKED THEN IT TURNED IN TO "SOME OF THE MONEY" NOW IT HAS GOT TO THE POINT WHERE YOU WANT TO SMARTASS ABOUT WHAT IS BEING SAID AND DANCING AROUND THE ISSUE. I MADE THE POINT I WANTED TO.

I AM NO LONGER INTRESTED ABOUT THE MONEY, BECAUSE LIKE I HAVE SAID AND YOU WANTED TO MAKE SURE. I AM NOT IN IT FOR THE MONEY.

I SAID WHAT I WNATED TO SAY. TAKE IT FOR WHAT YOU WANT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 03:22 PM~5087170
> *Boycotts are absolute refusal to participate, purchase, or deal with any entity be it a business or person or country.(simply put)
> 
> The B2B was an optional show....Meaning that people could go or not go.
> ...


*NOT EVERYONE WANTED TO BOYCOTT SO YOU DIDN'T CALL IT THAT*


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 20 2006, 02:54 PM~5086962
> *x2
> *


definition of boycott from the ULA would have been asking all ULA members to respectfully not go for defined reasons as in the rincon boycott, this was not the case for the b2b show.......oh well who ever thought it was is entitled to their opinion, lets move on..


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

''DIRTYSANCHEZ'' IS OFFICIALLY KICKED OUT OF THE ''U.L.A'' :biggrin:


----------



## Synbad979 (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh it was you didn't get the answer you wanted and I gave you the name of the person who could answer your question so again what was your point.

IN this particular instance I don't know the breakdown of the percentage, but since I asked the General Manager if we had any lawsuits against us at this time. he stated NO so then I can say with 100% confidence NO the station DOESN'T have a lawsuit against it that would result in the Prize money for the May show being confiscated by any Law enforcement official before, during and after the show.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BRICKHOUSE_@Mar 20 2006, 03:26 PM~5087204
> *definition of boycott from the ULA would have been asking all ULA members to respectfully not go for defined reasons as in the rincon boycott, this was not the case for the b2b show...............
> *


YOU DO HAVE A POINT. MAYBE I AM OVERREACTING, BUT CAN YOU AT LEAST SEE MY POINT.

WHY THE FUCK SHOULD I CARE ABOUT THIS I AM JUST POURING FUEL INTO THE FIRE IT IS NOT THAT SERIOUS. WHATS PAST IS PROLOUGE.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 03:22 PM~5087170
> *If you were at the ULA meeting you would know that instead of assuming it was a boycott.*


HOLD ON BUDDY!!!!

We ( Majestics ) do go to the ULA...unfortunately as stated before by others, not everyone can make all the time, but we do have a rep there everyweek and I along with my big buddy have been there for the last several meetings and we do inform the club of what goes on in the meeting.

So by you saying that is taken a shot at me not doing my job and so I am offended


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Holy shit i thought this shit was all over and done with.


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:uh: :uh: DAMN YOU JUST OWN LOWRIDERS... WTF? EVERYBODY ACTIN LIKE POLITICIANS N SHIT :uh: :biggrin: ALL SERIOUS


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 02:42 PM~5087285
> *Holy shit i thought this shit was all over and done with.
> *


dam thats what i tought,let's let it go its over with,let move on homies


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

''DIRTY SANCHEZ'' YOU ARE OFFICIALLY ''BOYCOTTED'' FROM THE ''U.L.A''!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

OH SHIT, SKIM IN THA HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 03:58 PM~5087351
> *''DIRTY SANCHEZ'' YOU ARE OFFICIALLY ''BOYCOTTED'' FROM THE ''U.L.A''!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

so..? who won the break dancing competition? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 04:07 PM~5087418
> *so..? who won the break dancing competition? :biggrin:
> *


FUNK MASTER HASSLEHOFF
[attachmentid=510640]


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:0 dayum that guy''john''aka ''homiestylin'' :angry: leader of the ''u.l.a'' is caling you guys some ''suckers''!!! :0 you gonna let him talk bout u guys that way???!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

ONCE AGAIN I THOUGHT THIS WAS ALL OVER WITH. BUT I GUESS NOT.


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 03:19 PM~5087504
> *ONCE AGAIN I THOUGHT THIS WAS ALL OVER WITH. BUT I GUESS NOT.
> *


no its not over but while your hear peep this 98 astro van for sale here in delrio texas 2,000$ firm! and if you show up to ''kick my ass' i will be packing a glock 40. with a 29 round clip :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 03:23 PM~5087541
> *no its not over but while your hear peep this 98 astro van for sale here in delrio texas 2,000$ firm! and if you show up to ''kick my ass' i will be packing a glock 40. with a 29 round clip :biggrin:
> *



WHAT IS YOUR PROBLEM MAN. YOU NEED TO GROW UP.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 04:23 PM~5087541
> *and if you show up to ''kick my ass' i will be packing a glock 40. with a 29 round clip :biggrin:
> *


Curious...why did you state how many rounds the gun holds?


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 03:26 PM~5087567
> *Curious...why did you state how many rounds the gun holds?
> *


  hmmm? i forgot?


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 20 2006, 03:34 PM~5086797
> *Hmm so it would be much better if it was a "Latin" Station or "tejano' Station???
> If I remember correctly at several Go-Lo Shows held in Dallas several years ago there were fights, cars being stolen from Hotels, fights at the hotel--that all made the news and were shown on every station in Dallas.
> 
> ...


Well, at least the music would be better :biggrin: You're right ... nobody can control what the Fire Marshall, City of Dallas, DPD or the crowd does ... but they can take precautions to try to prevent these things from happening ... 

Oh and sweetheart, I'm a paralegal ... you don't have to tell me who is or is not a party to a lawsuit ... I have access to all that information ... 

And I don't have any questions for you either ... cause if I did ... I would have asked you ...


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 03:31 PM~5087602
> *Well, at least the music would be better :biggrin: You're right ... nobody can control what the Fire Marshall, City of Dallas, DPD or the crowd does ... but they can take precautions to try to prevent these things from happening ...
> 
> Oh and sweetheart, I'm a paralegal ... you don't have to tell me who is or is not a party to a lawsuit ... I have access to all that information ...
> ...


 :biggrin: ''thanks career point''! :thumbsup:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 05:35 PM~5087629
> *:biggrin: ''thanks career point''! :thumbsup:
> *


a mind is a terrible thing to waste :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 04:37 PM~5087644
> *a mind is a terrible thing to waste :biggrin:
> *


and apparently, so is a beer


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 05:39 PM~5087665
> *and apparently, so is a beer
> *


that's fo sho! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

damn they served beer at that car show?! thats pretty cool


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 01:42 PM~5087285
> *Holy shit i thought this shit was all over and done with.
> *


THATS WHAT I SAID!!!! :angry: 

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 20 2006, 04:40 PM~5087682
> *that's fo sho! :thumbsup: :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: 

I dont drink, but I will drink to that!!!


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:0 ''aye.. mira!! the little gerber baby!!""


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 04:49 PM~5087745
> *THATS WHAT I SAID!!!! :angry:
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON IN HERE!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 03:50 PM~5087753
> *:0 ''aye.. mira!! the little gerber baby!!""
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FUCK I CRASH OUT FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND NOW MORE DRAMA!!!

MAN LOOK I JUST WANT TO WARN ALL THE PEEPS SHOWING THERE CARS IN THE NEXT SHOW TO PLEASE BE PREPARED FOR NO PAY OUT ON TOP WINNERS!!! 
IF THEY PAY IT THEN IT'S ALL GOOD IF THEY DONT IT'S STILL ALL GOOD BUT I DO FEEL FOR THE HOPPERS THAT GO OUT OF THERE WAY TO TEAR SOME SHIT UP AND NOT GET THERE EARNINGS LIKE MY BOY "B" SAID!!! WE ALL KNOW IT'S AN EXPENSIVE GAME AND AT THE END OF THE DAY THE FANS THE KIDS ARE THE ONES THAT LEAVE WITH THE SMILE ON THERE FACE!!! SO FUCK A CHECK, WHEN IS THE NEXT SHOW!!! :biggrin:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 05:57 PM~5087812
> *FUCK I CRASH OUT FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND NOW MORE DRAMA!!!
> 
> MAN LOOK I JUST WANT TO WARN ALL THE PEEPS SHOWING THERE CARS IN THE NEXT SHOW TO PLEASE BE PREPARED FOR NO PAY OUT ON TOP WINNERS!!!
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510734]
*ANYONE REALIZE THIS WAS A HONDA ACCORD?

GOOD JOB I MIGHT ADD.*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT UP EX214GIRL!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 04:59 PM~5087833
> *WHAT UP EX214GIRL!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE!!!
> *


SAN ANTONIO HERE WE COME!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 03:00 PM~5087837
> *SAN ANTONIO HERE WE COME!!
> *



TRUE THAT!!!! BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 03:57 PM~5087812
> *FUCK I CRASH OUT FOR A LITTLE WHILE AND NOW MORE DRAMA!!!
> 
> MAN LOOK I JUST WANT TO WARN ALL THE PEEPS SHOWING THERE CARS IN THE NEXT SHOW TO PLEASE BE PREPARED FOR NO PAY OUT ON TOP WINNERS!!!
> ...


hey please quit using such foul language, my little gerber baby is reading this! :angry: and hes getting upset! :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: DAMN IT THE UNBANNABLE TEXAN!!! WHUT UP JAY!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 05:01 PM~5087846
> *TRUE THAT!!!! BLVD ACES WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!! :biggrin:
> *


*~MAJESTICS~*
WILL BE THERE AND WE'LL GET MORE SHOTS LIKE THIS HOPEFULLY WITHOUT THE UMBRELLA!
[attachmentid=510744]


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 04:03 PM~5087865
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  DAMN IT THE UNBANNABLE TEXAN!!! WHUT UP JAY!
> *


hello friend :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510752]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 03:04 PM~5087880
> *~MAJESTICS~
> WILL BE THERE AND WE'LL GET MORE SHOTS LIKE THIS HOPEFULLY WITHOUT THE UMBRELLA!
> [attachmentid=510744]
> *


UNITY RIGHT THERE!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JUST CURIOUS WHERE THERE ANY PIC'S OF THE PIC-NIC????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=510756]


> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 05:05 PM~5087893
> *UNITY RIGHT THERE!!!!
> *


*ALREADY*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I LIKE THIS PIC!!! IT SAY'S IT ALL!!!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

does anyone know howmany inches texas giant got??just want to know if he did beat shorty's record by inches and by how many.....


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 05:07 PM~5087915
> *JUST CURIOUS WHERE THERE ANY PIC'S OF THE PIC-NIC????
> *


Somebody posted them already.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 OH SHIT! WHAT PARK WAS THAT!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 05:37 PM~5088245
> *:0  OH SHIT! WHAT PARK WAS THAT!
> *


[attachmentid=510817]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 03:38 PM~5088255
> *[attachmentid=510817]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 05:48 PM~5088375
> *whos this dude? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Oooooooooo


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 05:48 PM~5088375
> *whos this dude? :biggrin:
> *


THAT WAS OUTTA LINE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THATS A D-ROCK G, JAY AKA THE UNBANNABLE TEXAN! THAT ***** IS CRAZY!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ARE THERE ANYMORE PICS FROM THE SHOW>???? :biggrin:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

THE BOYCOTT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 08:16 PM~5089180
> *ARE THERE ANYMORE PICS FROM THE SHOW>???? :biggrin:
> *


All cars that were in the show will be posted up in just a few...I am working on it :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Mar 20 2006, 08:18 PM~5089187
> *THE BOYCOTT :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yall still talkin shit about dat BOATCOTT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV+Mar 20 2006, 08:18 PM~5089187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And now the show...













Who's da man???


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 04:07 PM~5087922
> *[attachmentid=510756]
> 
> ALREADY
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 08:31 PM~5089245
> *All cars that were in the picnic will be posted up in just a few...I am working on it  :biggrin:
> *


Sound Off Competition


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx rides


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

phaylanx cc


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx cc.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2006, 09:53 PM~5089368
> *Phaylanx  rides
> *


that 1 bad ass ride homie


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx cc.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx cc.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx cc.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 20 2006, 05:53 PM~5088425
> *THAT WAS OUTTA LINE
> *


 :0


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Phaylanx cc.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

IM GLAD THAT THE PEOPLE THROWING THE MAY 7 SHOW PAY OUT I HAVE GOT MY MONEY ALL THE TIME THERE PEOPLE TO TRUST .....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 06:43 PM~5089310
> *And now the show...
> 
> 
> ...


HEY I GAVE YOU THAT IDEA!!! J/K NICE PIC BRO!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: NICE PICS POOR HISPANIC!!!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks, still workin on some that are not from our club but damn the server is slow... :biggrin:


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

Mystics cc.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POORHISPANIC_@Mar 20 2006, 09:34 PM~5089609
> *Thanks, still workin on some that are not from our club but damn the server is slow... :biggrin:
> *



no shit on that homie. its been pissing me off all damn day!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

another nice one!


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

and another!


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 01:47 PM~5086527
> *THIS IS FUNNY :biggrin: AND IT HAD TO BE A BLACK GUY :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



So I guess the San Antonio B2B show is a no-go now? 
Or do the Dallas County Constables make an encore appearance?


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

I had a great time at the pic-nic, thanks for everything guys


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 04:48 PM~5088375
> *whos this dude? :biggrin:
> *



You know what little ***** i aint even mad about that. because it just goes to show how imature you are. But there is one thing that i will tell you. AND THAT IS IF THERE IS EVER A CAR SOW IN DEL RIO BELIEVE ME I WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE. AND I ALREADY HAVE YOUR ADRESS AND WILL FIND YOU. AND THATS ALL I'M GONNA SAY. I WILL NO LONGER ANSWER TO ANY OF YOUR STUPID ASS POSTS.


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 09:25 PM~5089948
> *You know what little ***** i aint even mad about that. because it just goes to show how imature you are. But there is one thing that i will tell you. AND THAT IS IF THERE IS EVER A CAR SOW IN DEL RIO BELIEVE ME I WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE. AND I ALREADY HAVE YOUR ADRESS AND WILL FIND YOU. AND THATS ALL I'M GONNA SAY. I WILL NO LONGER ANSWER TO ANY OF YOUR STUPID ASS POSTS.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 20 2006, 09:25 PM~5089948
> *You know what little ***** i aint even mad about that. because it just goes to show how imature you are. But there is one thing that i will tell you. AND THAT IS IF THERE IS EVER A CAR SOW IN DEL RIO BELIEVE ME I WILL MAKE IT OUT THERE. AND I ALREADY HAVE YOUR ADRESS AND WILL FIND YOU. AND THATS ALL I'M GONNA SAY. I WILL NO LONGER ANSWER TO ANY OF YOUR STUPID ASS POSTS.
> *


 :uh: THERE WAS A CAR SHOW SUNDAY :biggrin: AND EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS MY ADDRESS WHAT U GONNA DO? COME OVER TO MY HOUSE AND GIVE ME A BLOW JOB? :0


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 11:37 PM~5090018
> *:uh: THERE WAS A CAR SHOW SUNDAY :biggrin: AND EVERYONE ON HERE KNOWS MY ADDRESS WHAT U GONNA DO? COME OVER TO MY HOUSE AND GIVE ME A BLOW JOB? :0
> *


HEY DICK POST YOUR ADDY BEFORE SOMEONE GETS IT FROM YOUR IP :uh:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

YOU WANNA THROW???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 20 2006, 10:42 PM~5090063
> *YOU WANNA THROW???
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 20 2006, 10:21 PM~5089917
> *I had a great time at the pic-nic, thanks for everything guys
> *


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 11:49 PM~5090098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN 3 WHEELIN :0


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

CABRON!! :roflmao: DAMN THE ULA PICNIC THREAD HAS SOME COMEDY!!! :roflmao:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

it needs to be a bomb, i don't do plastic


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 20 2006, 09:58 PM~5090179
> *it needs to be a bomb, i don't do plastic
> *


  WTF U TALKIN BOUT VIEJITO? I THINK THA 'OLD TIMERS'' :biggrin: DISEASE IS KICKIN IN'


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 20 2006, 10:58 PM~5090179
> *it needs to be a bomb, i don't do plastic
> *



My bad! Dirty Sanchez already hooked you up. I got your back like a masseuse homie!

Right here!


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 20 2006, 11:52 AM~5086217
> * ...that's a nice ride
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

:roflmao: GOD DAMN!! :roflmao:


----------



## NIX CUSTOMS (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 18 2006, 10:30 PM~5077626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS ***** IS BIG "M" NOW? HE SOLD ME MY CAPRICE .


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

I LIKE THAT ONE, PIMPDICK AS FOR YOU HOMIE, WHERE IS YOUR CAR OR BIKE OR WHATEVER IT IS? JUST WONDERING HOMIE


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 20 2006, 10:10 PM~5090292
> *I LIKE THAT ONE, PIMPDICK AS FOR YOU HOMIE, WHERE IS YOUR CAR OR BIKE OR WHATEVER IT IS? JUST WONDERING HOMIE
> *


MY BIKE IS IN MY LIVING ROOM, MY CAR IS OUTSIDE, MY NAVIGATORS NEXT TO MY CAR, AND MY VAN IS AT FIRESTONE PARKING LOT, WHY DO YOU ASK?


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

U WANNA BUY A VAN? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

This homeboy was keeping it real in the Deuce at the picnic.


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

all the rides look nice people, but whats up with all this drama :thumbsdown: ...... post mas pictures :thumbsup:


----------



## viejitos49 (Mar 3, 2005)

WOW IMPRESSIVE, ANY PICS BY THE WAY?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2006, 11:18 PM~5090407
> *all the rides look nice people, but whats up with all this drama :thumbsdown: ...... post mas pictures  :thumbsup:
> *


I am having technical difficulties  :angry:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by viejitos49_@Mar 20 2006, 10:18 PM~5090408
> *WOW IMPRESSIVE, ANY PICS BY THE WAY?
> *


give him a minute he has to go take pics of the ***** next doors ride :biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2006, 10:18 PM~5090407
> *all the rides look nice people, but whats up with all this drama :thumbsdown: ...... post mas pictures  :thumbsup:
> *


i know right too much dramma 
what happened to UNITED.L.A :dunno:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Here is a special request for that special someone out there in the crowd...you know who you are....


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 10:35 PM~5090442
> *Here is a special request for that special someone out there in the crowd...you know who you are....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
any pix of him gettin air


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 20 2006, 11:36 PM~5090450
> *:0
> any pix of him gettin air
> *


I am sorry, but I didnt get to take any good ones, but...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

YOU TELL ME WHO WON?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:










:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 20 2006, 09:35 PM~5090442
> *Here is a special request for that special someone out there in the crowd...you know who you are....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

i think the black one won :biggrin: damn wats up with all them pipes in the back of those trucks?


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 10:43 PM~5090492
> *YOU TELL ME WHO WON?
> *


 :biggrin: 

looks like b got the hop on lock


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 11:45 PM~5090511
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM THE TEXAS GIANT HAS OPENED A CAN OF WHOOP AZZ!!!!! GOOD JOB "B" WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR _*FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!*_


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Like I said not a good one, then....


----------



## lil_mama4350 (Oct 18, 2005)

Does any one have pics of tha bikes from tha show


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_mama4350_@Mar 20 2006, 11:51 PM~5090546
> *Does any one have pics of tha bikes from tha show
> *


some....mainly ones with the displays...they will be up soon....well later then sooner :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

YOU MIGHT WANNA GO A COUPLE OF PAGES BACK! BUT HERE IS ONE OF MY MEMEBERS!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*MEANWHILE, ON THE OTHERSIDE OF TOWN.........*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Then.....


----------



## PIMPDICK (Mar 16, 2006)

who won for the bikes? and what did the trophies look like?


----------



## TEXAS HUSTLE (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 10:53 PM~5090552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Then again....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 09:53 PM~5090552
> *MEANWHILE, ON THE OTHERSIDE OF TOWN.........
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT DAMN IT SKIM IS THAT JOHNS RIDE!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 11:56 PM~5090565
> *OH SHIT DAMN IT SKIM IS THAT JOHNS RIDE!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 .....it is... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....so F'd up.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JOHN SAID HE WENT TO THE PICNIC! :biggrin:



> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 20 2006, 08:27 PM~5089223
> *Yea I was there in a canoe. I think I actually saw flipper going by at one time. Well at least I didn't use much gas I just floated to the the park and then floated back. I really didn't enjoy the soggy food but the light show was bad ass.. Good thing I did have a paddle??? :0
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what the hell happened here, it was like 22 pages 10 minutes ago.... wasnt it?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 20 2006, 11:59 PM~5090587
> *what the hell happened here, it was like 22 pages 10 minutes ago.... wasnt it?
> *


Thats what I was saying....I had to go back like 20 pages to find my pics that I just posted :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: I GUESS HE WONT BE SPARKING IN THAT WATER!!! HE SHOULD HAVE PADDLED A LITTLE HARDER HE WAS TRYING TO MAKE IT TO THE SHOW!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 12:00 AM~5090593
> *Thats what I was saying....I had to go back like 20 pages to find my pics that I just posted :0
> *


no shit, this thread has me all :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 



:biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 20 2006, 01:30 PM~5086437
> *LOLO CAR SHOW CAMARGO PARK NEXT SUNDAY SAN ANTONIO
> *


whos coming down for that???


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS HUSTLE_@Mar 20 2006, 11:54 PM~5090557
> *
> *



Hey, that is Allison in 2001 in H-town... not Dallas....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 PM~5090552
> *OMFG!! THIS ***** IS OUTTA CONTROL!!*


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

REGARDLESS OF THE FACT AS TO WHO WENT TO THE SHOW AND WHO WENT TO THE PICNIC AND WHO DIDN'T GET PAID AFTER THIS SHOW IF THERE WAS ANOTHER SHOW NEXT SUNDAY OR A PICNIC .IM ASSUMING THAT ALL DALLAS AND SURROUNDING EREA LOWRIDERS WOULD BE AT ONE OR THE OTHER AND NOBODY WOULD SAY ANYTHING ABOUT IT MONDAY CASUE IT WAS PUT ON BY A LOCAL CLUB/INDIVIDUAL/RADIO STATION.ETC..
SEEMS TO ME THAT ALL THE TALK THAT WAS GOING ON ABOUT THE DRAMA FROM HOUSTONE SHOULD BE KEPT IN HOUSTONE WELL AS IT APPEARS IT WAS MOVED INTO DALLAS/FT.WORTH EREA NOW .BY LOCAL RIDERS CLOWNING ON OTHER LOCAL RIDERS BY WHO WENT WHERE.AND WHO TOLD WHO NOT TO COMPETE. IN THE LONG RUN ALL YOU GUYS MAKE UP THE LOWRIDER WORLD AND IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU GUYS THE YOUNGER GENERATIONS TO COME WOULD HAVE NOTHING TO LOOK UP TO AS FAR AS LOW RIDING IS CONCERNED .
IM NOT FROM THE EREA IM JUST PUTTING MY 2 CENTS IN .
SO WITH THAT NOTE I LEAVE THIS THREAD ALONE .


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*IT IS OFFICIAL EVERYONE ON LIL HAS SEEN THE DRAMA FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND IN DALLAS</span>*

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, *<span style=\'color:blue\'>LayItLow*, customcolors, radicalkingz, stylistics 64


----------



## customcolors (Mar 1, 2006)

i personally would like to thank everyone who came to the show and even though the weather stopped alot of people from attending we still had a great event. i knew i was taking a risk because of this other promoter wanting to get everyone to the park but i still did what i could to make it a success. i dont hate on anyones show whether its competition with what im trying to do but when someone goes out of their way to mess with my money then it is a problem. many things that we did for that show no one else even does at any other show, such as some $250.00 best of show rings. everyone else gives you a big ass trophy that will never leave your house or shop. as for the car, someone said it was a piece of shit, well it was free and i have seen people pay 2 even 3000.00 for a car that doesnt even run. we did our part and believe me when i say that we did our very best to make this a successful show. the situation where the constable came was completly out of hands . if it wasnt for that everyone would have gotten paid. im sure there are a few people who laughed thier asses off when they heard what happened but i promise if you were the one with all your money on the line you had to sit here and watch someone walkin with a piece of paper and take all your proceeds that you worked very hard to make and theres not a damn thing you can do because he has a badge and a gun you wouldnt be talking shit. so to all the ula members who participated thanks for your support. to all the spectators thanks again for showing up. to all the haters who sat at home watching people go by in canoes youll have a chance to participate in one of my other events later this year. thanks to all .................


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2006, 12:15 AM~5090662
> *whos coming down for that???
> *


WE MAY TAKE A COUPLE OF CARS FROM SOUTHWEST TEXAS ACES IM NOT SURE YET WE WILL KNOW BY FRIDAY...YOU TAKIN THE TRUCK OUT?


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcolors_@Mar 21 2006, 02:12 AM~5091270
> *i personally would like to thank everyone who came to the show and even though the weather stopped alot of people from attending we still had a great event. i knew i was taking a risk because of this other promoter wanting to get everyone to the park but i still did what i could to make it a success. i dont hate on anyones show whether its competition with what im trying to do but when someone goes out of their way to mess with my money then it is a problem. many things that we did for that show no one else even does at any other show, such as some $250.00 best of show rings. everyone else gives you a big ass trophy that will never leave your house or shop. as for the car, someone said it was a piece of shit, well it was free and i have seen people pay 2 even 3000.00 for a car that doesnt even run. we did our part and believe me when i say that we did our very best to make this a successful show. the situation where the constable came was completly out of hands . if it wasnt for that everyone would have gotten paid. im sure there are a few people who laughed thier asses off when they heard what happened but i promise if you were the one with all your money on the line you had to sit here and watch someone walkin with a piece of paper and take all your proceeds that you worked very hard to make and theres not a damn thing you can do because he has a badge and a gun you wouldnt be talking shit. so to all the ula members who participated thanks for your support. to all the spectators thanks again for showing up. to all the haters who sat at home watching people go by in canoes youll have a chance to participate in one of my other events later this year. thanks to all .................
> *


IM NOT TO SURE WHAT HAPPENED ON THE PAY OUT THING I KNOW THERE WAS ISSUES BUT WILL THE WINNERS BE SEEING THAT MONEY OR IS IT GONE FOR GOOD? NOT TALKING SHIT IM JUST CURIOUS BY THE WAY I HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE SHOW


----------



## customcolors (Mar 1, 2006)

they are going to see it .


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcolors_@Mar 21 2006, 02:27 AM~5091342
> *they are going to see it .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 21 2006, 12:14 AM~5090353
> *MY BIKE IS IN MY LIVING ROOM, MY CAR IS OUTSIDE, MY NAVIGATORS NEXT TO MY CAR, AND MY VAN IS AT FIRESTONE  PARKING LOT, WHY DO YOU ASK?
> *


hey limpdick your a stupid little fuck you think cuase your mom lets you drive her astro van that it now belongs 2 you :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcolors_@Mar 21 2006, 12:12 AM~5091270
> *i personally would like to thank everyone who came to the show and even though the weather stopped alot of people from attending we still had a great event. i knew i was taking a risk because of this other promoter wanting to get everyone to the park but i still did what i could to make it a success. i dont hate on anyones show whether its competition with what im trying to do but when someone goes out of their way to mess with my money then it is a problem. many things that we did for that show no one else even does at any other show, such as some $250.00 best of show rings. everyone else gives you a big ass trophy that will never leave your house or shop. as for the car, someone said it was a piece of shit, well it was free and i have seen people pay 2 even 3000.00 for a car that doesnt even run. we did our part and believe me when i say that we did our very best to make this a successful show. the situation where the constable came was completly out of hands . if it wasnt for that everyone would have gotten paid. im sure there are a few people who laughed thier asses off when they heard what happened but i promise if you were the one with all your money on the line you had to sit here and watch someone walkin with a piece of paper and take all your proceeds that you worked very hard to make and theres not a damn thing you can do because he has a badge and a gun you wouldnt be talking shit. so to all the ula members who participated thanks for your support. to all the spectators thanks again for showing up. to all the haters who sat at home watching people go by in canoes youll have a chance to participate in one of my other events later this year. thanks to all .................
> *



FUCK THE MONEY BRO! IT WAS A GOOD SHOW!!!! 

MUCH LUV FROM THE BLVD ACES!!!


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 PM~5090552
> *MEANWHILE, ON THE OTHERSIDE OF TOWN.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Mar 21 2006, 09:19 AM~5091890
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: I KNOW THAT CAR ! ! ! ! !

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Who won the hydraulics comp?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Mar 21 2006, 09:42 AM~5091954
> *Who won the hydraulics comp?
> *


the guy left town and 4 got announce the winner


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 21 2006, 09:10 AM~5092068
> *the guy left town and 4 got announce the winner
> *


No te creas


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 21 2006, 02:21 AM~5091308
> *WE MAY TAKE A COUPLE OF CARS FROM SOUTHWEST TEXAS ACES IM NOT SURE YET WE WILL KNOW BY FRIDAY...YOU TAKIN THE TRUCK OUT?
> *


no sir...... i wish  but the club will be there, were taking about 7 or 8 cars


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customcolors_@Mar 21 2006, 01:12 AM~5091270
> *i personally would like to thank everyone who came to the show and even though the weather stopped alot of people from attending we still had a great event. i knew i was taking a risk because of this other promoter wanting to get everyone to the park but i still did what i could to make it a success. i dont hate on anyones show whether its competition with what im trying to do but when someone goes out of their way to mess with my money then it is a problem. many things that we did for that show no one else even does at any other show, such as some $250.00 best of show rings. everyone else gives you a big ass trophy that will never leave your house or shop. as for the car, someone said it was a piece of shit, well it was free and i have seen people pay 2 even 3000.00 for a car that doesnt even run. we did our part and believe me when i say that we did our very best to make this a successful show. the situation where the constable came was completly out of hands . if it wasnt for that everyone would have gotten paid. im sure there are a few people who laughed thier asses off when they heard what happened but i promise if you were the one with all your money on the line you had to sit here and watch someone walkin with a piece of paper and take all your proceeds that you worked very hard to make and theres not a damn thing you can do because he has a badge and a gun you wouldnt be talking shit. so to all the ula members who participated thanks for your support. to all the spectators thanks again for showing up. to all the haters who sat at home watching people go by in canoes youll have a chance to participate in one of my other events later this year. thanks to all .................
> *


ALL I'M GONNA TELL YOU BRO, IF THE WINNERS DONT GET PAID, YOU WONT HAVE ANOTHER SHOW. AT LEAST IN DALLAS ANYWAYS. SO YOU MIGHT WANNA BREAK BREAD BEFORE YOU TALK ABOUT ANY MORE OF YOUR EVENTS.


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 PM~5090552
> *MEANWHILE, ON THE OTHERSIDE OF TOWN.........
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :0 :0


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 05:59 PM~5087833
> *WHAT UP EX214GIRL!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE YOUR RIDE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 09:56 AM~5092238
> *:thumbsup:
> *


got any pics of da ride


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 21 2006, 10:57 AM~5092246
> *got any pics of da ride
> *


There are a few pics on this thread ...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5037533


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 10:04 AM~5092284
> *There are a few pics on this thread ...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5037533
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...VERY NICE :thumbsup:....CANTWAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED UP..


----------



## prissy1977 (Mar 8, 2006)

[ :angry: His car looks bad ass even in the water hater!!!!!!!!!! but why u keep on hating on him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2006, 11:53 PM~5090552
> *MEANWHILE, ON THE OTHERSIDE OF TOWN.........
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Hehehehehehe


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 21 2006, 11:10 AM~5092309
> *:0  :0  :0 ...VERY NICE  :thumbsup:....CANTWAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED UP..
> *


Thanks! :cheesy:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 21 2006, 09:49 AM~5092546
> *Thanks!  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 12:03 PM~5092579
> *:uh:
> *


hater :burn:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 08:23 AM~5092407
> *Hehehehehehe
> *


THAT WHAT I SAID!!!!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

YEA SO ANYWAYS THE PAINT ON THE 2DR CAPRICE FROM MAJESTICS WAS VERY NICE. IS THE OWNER OF THAT CAR ON LAYITLOW ANYONE KNOW PM ME.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by prissy1977_@Mar 21 2006, 08:14 AM~5092336
> *[ :angry: His car looks bad ass even in the water hater!!!!!!!!!! but why u keep on hating  on him !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


AINT NO ONE HATING ON HOMIE JOHN!!!! WHERE BOYS!!!! :biggrin: WE LOVE 69's
PLUS WE EVEN HAVE ONE IN OUR CLUB!!!!


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

OH SHIT, AND HOMIE FROM NEW ORLEANS EVEN BROUGHT THE BEER :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 21 2006, 09:41 AM~5092163
> *no sir...... i wish  but the club will be there, were taking about 7 or 8 cars
> *


HOPE THE WEATHER IS BETTER THAN THIS PAST WEEKEND!!!


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

you vatos are crazy :roflmao: :roflmao: thats some funny shit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Mar 21 2006, 12:57 PM~5093311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No maam. In all fairness, John is good people. He has done a lot for the DFW lowriding community and *I highly respect the man. We all have a sense of humor here and I have the feeling that John knows it was all in fun and games *but you never know when that New Orleans Looter is bound to pop up! :biggrin: To the homie HomieStylin' its all good dogg. I owe you a beer for that one. Prefferably a "Heineken" :biggrin: :0


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

You can here the crickets now....I guess it's finally over :happysad:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 04:23 PM~5094049
> *You can here the crickets now....I guess it's finally over  :happysad:
> *



SHHHH dont remind them..... :biggrin:


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 03:09 PM~5093958
> *No maam. In all fairness, John is good people. He has done a lot for the DFW lowriding community and I highly respect the man. We all have a sense of humor here and I have the feeling that John knows it was all in fun and games but you never know when that New Orleans Looter is bound to pop up!  :biggrin: To the homie HomieStylin' its all good dogg. I owe you a beer for that one. Prefferably a "Heineken"  :biggrin:  :0
> *



The picture of the "New Orleans Looter" hauling around a plastic crate of beer in the water is actually a picture of someone in Houston wading through the floodwaters of Tropical Storm Allison in June, 2001. The shot is taken from the north side of Downtown looking south.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2006, 11:49 PM~5090532
> *:biggrin: HOUSTON WE HAVE A PROBLEM THE TEXAS GIANT HAS OPENED A CAN OF WHOOP AZZ!!!!! GOOD JOB "B" WAY TO HOLD IT DOWN FOR FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!
> *



so any idea on how many inches????


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 21 2006, 02:48 PM~5094223
> *so any idea on how many inches????
> *


THATS WHAT SHE ASKED BUDDY, THATS WHAT SHE ASKED.


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 04:06 PM~5094322
> *THATS WHAT SHE ASKED BUDDY, THATS WHAT SHE ASKED.
> *



:uh:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 21 2006, 03:09 PM~5094338
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## SW713 (Oct 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 04:11 PM~5094350
> *
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impalastyle_@Mar 21 2006, 03:14 PM~5094377
> *:roflmao:
> *


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 05:11 PM~5094350
> *
> *


4 kids so you know.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 02:23 PM~5094049
> *You can here the crickets now....I guess it's finally over  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Actually we are striving for 1000 posts in a SHOWS TOPIC! :0


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 04:55 PM~5094680
> *Actually we are striving for 1000 posts in a SHOWS TOPIC! :0
> *


You have 955 more posts to go :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 21 2006, 01:48 PM~5094223
> *so any idea on how many inches????
> *


I DONT KNOW 4 SURE BUT HE CLEARED THE STICKS! I WILL FIND OUT!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: AND THEN WHAT~~~ :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 03:09 PM~5093958
> *No maam. In all fairness, John is good people. He has done a lot for the DFW lowriding community and I highly respect the man. We all have a sense of humor here and I have the feeling that John knows it was all in fun and games but you never know when that New Orleans Looter is bound to pop up!  :biggrin: To the homie HomieStylin' its all good dogg. I owe you a beer for that one. Prefferably a "Heineken"  :biggrin:  :0
> *



I FEEL THE SAME WAY SOME OF US JUST LIKE TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN, NOTHING BIG AND NOTHING SERIOUS. NOW WE ALL KNOW THIS WHOLE THING DID GET A LITTLE HEATED AT TIMES BUT I FEEL IT'S ALL WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE (NO PUN INTENDED). HOPEFULLY EVERYONE FEELS THE SAME.

FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW AND ME AND SKIM HAVE TALKED ABOUT THIS. THE CLOWN'N THIS TOPIC HAS UNDERGONE IS AN "OFF TOPIC" THING. YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND!!

_*~IT IS THE INTERNET, DON'T TAKE IT TO HEART!~*_


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:05 PM~5083068
> *WE DONT HAVE ALL THE ANSWERS YET. A MEMBER FROM MY CLUB ACTUALLY WITNESSED THE CONSTABLES SEIZING THE MONEY. I HEARD THAT THE PROMOTER WAS RECENTLY SUED AND HAD A JUDGEMENT AGAINST HIM AND THE SHOW WAS IN HIS NAME.
> OTHER THAN THAT THE SHOW WAS PRETTY GOOD. I WASNT IN THE MONEY SO IT DIDNT REALLY AFFECT ME BUT IT WAS BAD FOR THE HOPPERS.
> WHEN ALL IS SAID AND DONE IT WAS A PRETTY GOOD WEEKEND.
> *



mo family frama :thumbsdown:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

WHAT UP IMPALA 66. MIRAGE IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 02:09 PM~5093958
> *No maam. In all fairness, John is good people. He has done a lot for the DFW lowriding community and I highly respect the man. We all have a sense of humor here and I have the feeling that John knows it was all in fun and games but you never know when that New Orleans Looter is bound to pop up!  :biggrin: To the homie HomieStylin' its all good dogg. I owe you a beer for that one. Prefferably a "Heineken"  :biggrin:  :0
> *


YEAH, WHAT HE SAID


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Mar 21 2006, 01:48 PM~5094223
> *so any idea on how many inches????
> *


OK I GOT THE WORD IT HIT 110 NOT FULLY EXTENDED!!!!

FULLY EXTENDED IT HITS 157 INCH WHEN ITS LOCKED TO THE FULL EXTENTION!!!

THE PICS SAY IT ALL!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Dirty Sanchez and I live in OFF TOPIC. You gotta have shark skin to stay alive up in that bitch. Photoshop is a life survival kit up in that mug. :biggrin:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN ROLLIN 78_@Mar 19 2006, 10:59 PM~5083332
> *:nono:  ITS GONNA BE HARD TO TRUST ANYTHING OUT OF HOUSTON FOR A WHILE.....
> *



tried to warn ya'll, but you show at your own risk


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 21 2006, 04:14 PM~5095062
> *Dirty Sanchez and I live in OFF TOPIC. You gotta have shark skin to stay alive up in that bitch. Photoshop is a life survival kit up in that mug. :biggrin:
> *


TRUE TRUE!!!!!  
WE ARE JUST ALL HAVING FUN!!! LIKE THEY SAY IN *OFF TOPIC IF I AFFENDED ANYONE THEN GET THE FUCK OUT!!![/**B] J/K MUCH LUV 2 ALL!!! THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC EVER THAT SHOW'S AND EVENTS HAS EVER HAD!!! HISTORY IN THE MAKING RIGHT DIRTY!!!*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 21 2006, 11:55 AM~5093291
> *YEA SO ANYWAYS THE PAINT ON THE 2DR CAPRICE FROM MAJESTICS WAS VERY NICE.  IS THE OWNER OF THAT CAR ON LAYITLOW ANYONE KNOW PM ME.
> *


THE MAJESTICS TX


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 21 2006, 04:57 PM~5094980
> *I FEEL THE SAME WAY SOME OF US JUST LIKE TO HAVE A LITTLE FUN, NOTHING BIG AND NOTHING SERIOUS. NOW WE ALL KNOW THIS WHOLE THING DID GET A LITTLE HEATED AT TIMES BUT I FEEL IT'S ALL WATER UNDER THE BRIDGE (NO PUN INTENDED). HOPEFULLY EVERYONE FEELS THE SAME.
> 
> FOR THOSE THAT DON'T KNOW AND ME AND SKIM HAVE TALKED ABOUT THIS. THE CLOWN'N THIS TOPIC HAS UNDERGONE IS AN "OFF TOPIC" THING. YOU WOULDN'T UNDERSTAND!!
> ...


I think it is obvious that ya'll are just having fun the only one really talking shit is him saying the real lowriders will be at the park and calling the people that when to the show suckers. Anyway ya'll are just off topic guys having a little fun not the spokes person for the U. L. A. It seems to me like a spokes person for such a good organization would think before he typed!


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Mar 21 2006, 09:05 PM~5095573
> *I think it is obvious that ya'll are just having fun the only one really talking shit is him saying the real lowriders will be at the park and calling the people that when to the show suckers. Anyway ya'll are just off topic guys having a little fun not the spokes person for the U. L. A.  It seems to me like a spokes person for such a good organization would think before he typed!
> *


dude everyones taking cheap shots my opinion is ''IF YOU CANT STAND THE HEAT GET OUT THE KITCHEN'' or "YOU CANT HANG WITH THE BIGG DOGGS STAY ON THE PORCH'' NO DISRESPECT BUT YOU CALL OUT A ULA MEMBER WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER GUYS THAT R JOKING AROUND CALL THEM OUT 2. just my my 2 cents :nono: :nono:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I think a member and spokes person are different.


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Mar 21 2006, 09:19 PM~5095670
> *I think a member and spokes person are different.
> *


 :twak: :dunno:  both r part of the big bad ULA same differance


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

sup tiny


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 21 2006, 07:26 PM~5095724
> *sup t
> *



QUE ONDA ROY , YOU GOING TO THE MEETING TOMMORROW ?


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UNPREDICTABLESS_@Mar 21 2006, 09:30 PM~5095750
> *QUE ONDA ROY , YOU GOING TO THE MEETING TOMMORROW ?
> *


god willing i will try :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

My My . :happysad: . i tell you guy's.. that was a nice show . but if all would have came ... it would have been a bad ass show :thumbsup: maybe next time


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

damn VGP nice pics bro, for real!!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Ok everyone the pics are up!!!

Sorry for the delay, but like I said I was having technical difficulties. Damn Norton Antivirus was blocking my FTP client saying it tried to download a backdoor virus or some shit.

Anyway enjoy and if you start experiencing some problems or notice something isn’t right please let me know, so that I can fix it ASAP, thanks!

***EDIT***

By the way they were approx 130 cars and all were posted up. I am still working on the other pics, but they will be up soon. Just be patient and allow time to download the pics. I only posted 33 cars per page for those with low internet speeds :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*JUST WHEN I THINK I AM OUT, THEY PULL ME BACK IN!!</span>*



> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 21 2006, 06:14 PM~5095062--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(Skim @ Mar 21 2006, 06:14 PM) [snapback]5095062[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>Dirty Sanchez and I live in OFF TOPIC. You gotta have shark skin to stay alive up in that bitch. Photoshop is a life survival kit up in that mug. :biggrin:
> [/b]_


_
*SHARK SKIN LIKE A MOTHERFUCKER! W3RD!*
[attachmentid=512609]




Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2006, 06:20 PM~5095107
*TRUE TRUE!!!!!  
WE ARE JUST ALL HAVING FUN!!! LIKE THEY SAY IN OFF TOPIC IF I AFFENDED ANYONE THEN GET THE FUCK OUT!!! J/K MUCH LUV 2 ALL!!! THIS IS THE BEST TOPIC EVER THAT SHOW'S AND EVENTS HAS EVER HAD!!! HISTORY IN THE MAKING RIGHT DIRTY!!!
*

Click to expand...

*YOU ALREADY KNOW, WE MAKING THAT HISTORY RIGHT NOW!!!*




Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2006, 08:05 PM~5095573
*I think it is obvious that ya'll are just having fun the only one really talking shit is him saying the real lowriders will be at the park and calling the people that when to the show suckers. Anyway ya'll are just off topic guys having a little fun not the spokes person for the U. L. A.  It seems to me like a spokes person for such a good organization would think before he typed!
*

Click to expand...


<!--QuoteBegin-PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 21 2006, 08:16 PM~5095641
*dude everyones taking cheap shots my opinion is ''IF YOU CANT STAND THE HEAT GET OUT THE KITCHEN'' or "YOU CANT HANG WITH THE BIGG DOGGS STAY ON THE PORCH'' NO DISRESPECT BUT  YOU CALL OUT A ULA MEMBER WHAT ABOUT THE OTHER GUYS THAT R JOKING AROUND CALL THEM OUT 2. just my my 2 cents :nono:  :nono:
*[/quote]




> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION+Mar 21 2006, 08:25 PM~5095717--><div class=\'quotetop\'>QUOTE(PURPLE PASSION @ Mar 21 2006, 08:25 PM) [snapback]5095717[/snapback]</div><div class=\'quotemain\'>:twak:  :dunno:   both r part of the big bad ULA same differance
> [/b]_


_
*I WANT YOU TO BOTH KNOW THE WHOLE SPOKESPERSON/MEMBER/WHAT YOU TYPE ON LAYITLOW, WAS DISCUSSED AT A U.L.A. MEETING ALREADY BUT, IT WASN'T SO MUCH ON THIS TYPE OF SUBJECT MATTER, BECAUSE NOTHING LIKE THIS HAD HAPPENED. NONE THE LESS IT WAS DISCUSSED. IT IS THAT VERY REASON WHY I HAVE A DISCLAIMER IN MY SIGNATURE!!! *

<!--QuoteBegin-THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 21 2006, 08:46 PM~5095829
*My My . :happysad: . i tell you guy's.. that was a nice show . but if all would have came ... it would  have been a bad ass show  :thumbsup: maybe next time  
*[/quote]
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>NOBODY CAN DISAGREE WITH THAT, I WISHED MORE WOULD HAVE SHOWN IT WOULD HAVE BEEN NICE. STILL HAD A BLAST THOUGH!!!*
[attachmentid=512615]


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2006, 10:00 PM~5096017
> *damn VGP nice pics bro, for real!!!!
> *


Thanks bro!  

More should be comming!!! :biggrin:


----------



## hataproof (Jan 2, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: WAS UP EVERY BODY


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 10:44 PM~5095928
> *Ok everyone the pics are up!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but like I said I was having technical difficulties.  Damn Norton Antivirus was blocking my FTP client saying it tried to download a backdoor virus or some shit.
> ...


NICE PICS BRO LOOKING GOOD


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whos the owner of that bad ass brown impala, i know its the guy in the zoot suit, but whats his name?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Kikee


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 21 2006, 11:40 PM~5096618
> *NICE PICS BRO LOOKING GOOD
> *


Thank you sir! I wish we had more events so that I can get more practice :biggrin:


----------



## customcolors (Mar 1, 2006)

im glad you enjoyed the show.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 21 2006, 10:44 PM~5095928
> *Ok everyone the pics are up!!!
> 
> Sorry for the delay, but like I said I was having technical difficulties.  Damn Norton Antivirus was blocking my FTP client saying it tried to download a backdoor virus or some shit.
> ...



OK...The Bike page ( sorry so few, but fatigue played a big role ) and the Hop page ( again sorry...I couldnt get the shot in time, so most of the pics were trashed...here is where the practice that I mentioned plays a role of fast moving object :biggrin: ) have been updated


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP+Mar 22 2006, 02:12 AM~5097570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*~MAJESTICS~ BABY!* :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper 2 Bumper (Jul 24, 2005)

*For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
It was a huge success with "Unity".
To all the winners I apologize for the the prize money being frozen.
The matter has been cleared up and the prize money will be on its way to the "WINNERS"
An unrespectful source (Wanna "B'S") tried to sabatage the show with a court order injunction.
It's so sad that the haters took away from the show.
And for the gentleman who was called by his club and warned not to hop or he would be out the club shows a great deal of "UNITY"
Again, Thanks!
*


----------



## Calilowridin06 (Feb 27, 2006)

????    likely story...


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 22 2006, 08:54 AM~5098226
> *For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
> It was a huge success with "Unity".
> To all the winners I apologize for the the prize money being frozen.
> ...


I JUST WANT TO ASK IF BY "HATERS" YOU ARE REFERRING TO ANOTHER PROMOTER.......CUZ I DON'T THINK IT IS FAIR FOR YOU TO BLAME YOUR PROBLEMS ON ANOTHER PERSON OR PERSONS AND TRY TO COME OFF LOOKING LIKE THE VICTIM.....


----------



## Calilowridin06 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Mar 22 2006, 09:30 AM~5098389
> *I JUST WANT TO ASK IF BY "HATERS" YOU ARE REFERRING TO ANOTHER PROMOTER.......CUZ I DON'T THINK IT IS FAIR FOR YOU TO BLAME YOUR PROBLEMS ON ANOTHER PERSON OR PERSONS AND TRY TO COME OFF LOOKING LIKE THE VICTIM.....
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Well put!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 21 2006, 07:46 PM~5095829
> *My My . :happysad: . i tell you guy's.. that was a nice show . but if all would have came ... it would  have been a bad ass show  :thumbsup: maybe next time
> *


your right fidel nice show but could of used more support had a blast thoe with blvd aces and evry body else "HEARTBREAKER' MAJESTICS D/FW :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

QUOTE(Bumper 2 Bumper @ Mar 22 2006, 08:54 AM) 
For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
It was a huge success with "Unity".
To all the winners I apologize for the the prize money being frozen.
The matter has been cleared up and the prize money will be on its way to the "WINNERS"
An unrespectful source (Wanna "B'S") tried to sabatage the show with a court order injunction.
It's so sad that the haters took away from the show.
And for the gentleman who was called by his club and warned not to hop or he would be out the club shows a great deal of "UNITY"
Again, Thanks!




I JUST WANT TO ASK IF BY "HATERS" YOU ARE REFERRING TO ANOTHER PROMOTER.......CUZ I DON'T THINK IT IS FAIR FOR YOU TO BLAME YOUR PROBLEMS ON ANOTHER PERSON OR PERSONS AND TRY TO COME OFF LOOKING LIKE THE VICTIM.....


LOOK IT'S ALL GOOD NOW THE MONEY IS ON IT'S WAY LIKE THE MAN SAID! LIKE I SAID BEFORE WE DONT GO TO SHOW FOR THE MONEY IT ALL ABOUT THE PEEPS IN THE D/FW AREA AND PEOPLE THAT COME IN FROM OUT OF TOWN TO SEE OUR LOWRIDERS! 
_*
BUT FYI GET THAT MONEY TO BLVD ACES FOR BEST CAR! MOST MEMEMBERS AND BEST BIKE!!  :*__*biggrin: 

<span style='color:red'>AND SEND MY BOY "B" HIS CHECK FOR OPENING A CAN OFF WHOOP ASS ON SOME BULLSHIT HAS HOPPING RULEZ!!![/B] </span>*_


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 10:14 AM~5098625
> *QUOTE(Bumper 2 Bumper @ Mar 22 2006, 08:54 AM)
> For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
> It was a huge success with "Unity".
> ...


*
:biggrin: you tellem turtle!!! enough said *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OKAY OKAY LET ME CALM DOWN!!!! HAHAHHA J/K! :biggrin: 

_*THANK YOU HATERZ FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!*_


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 10:21 AM~5098684
> *OKAY OKAY LET ME CALM DOWN!!!! HAHAHHA J/K! :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU HATERZ FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!
> *


10:17 am and turtle already crawling out of his shell to talk shit :roflmao: :roflmao: thats my dawg!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 22 2006, 10:24 AM~5098714
> * 10:17 am and turtle already crawling out of his shell to talk shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats my dawg!!
> *


 :0 I'm late for work...see you guys in 45 min :biggrin:


----------



## SixFoSS (Dec 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 11:14 AM~5098625
> *QUOTE(Bumper 2 Bumper @ Mar 22 2006, 08:54 AM)
> For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
> It was a huge success with "Unity".
> ...


*



Where they the same rules as LRM uses??? just wondering... :dunno:*


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by JUST LIKE KANDY_@Mar 22 2006, 09:24 AM~5098714
> *10:17 am and turtle already crawling out of his shell to talk shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats my dawg!!
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 10:21 AM~5098684
> *OKAY OKAY LET ME CALM DOWN!!!! HAHAHHA J/K! :biggrin:
> 
> THANK YOU HATERZ FOR YOUR SUPPORT!!!!
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

who won the best of show classes


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 22 2006, 10:43 AM~5099222
> *who won the best of show classes
> *


who won the car


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Mar 22 2006, 11:43 AM~5099222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 22 2006, 11:43 AM~5099222
> *who won the best of show classes
> *


the best of show car was EL PACHUCO, ***** IMPALA FROM 817 BLVD ACES


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87 Cutty_@Mar 22 2006, 08:27 AM~5098725
> *Where they the same rules as LRM uses??? just wondering...  :dunno:
> *


SO THEY SAY IT WAS, BUT THEY KEPT CHANGING RULES ON MY HOMIE "B" BUT LIKE I SAID THE PICS SAY IT ALL!

LOOK AT THE JUDGES FACE WHEN THE GIANT CLEARED THE STICK! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 22 2006, 09:43 AM~5099222
> *who won the best of show classes
> *


BEST OF SHOW!!! :biggrin: EL PACHUCO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Fools better not stop until this bitch hits 1000 :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 01:02 PM~5099365
> *SO THEY SAY IT WAS, BUT THEY KEPT CHANGING RULES ON MY HOMIE "B" BUT LIKE I SAID THE PICS SAY IT ALL!
> 
> LOOK AT THE JUDGES FACE WHEN THE GIANT CLEARED THE STICK! :biggrin:
> *




That's Fucked up, He's not even looking at the truck ! ! ! ! !


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*978*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: CANT WAIT GET MY RIDE OUT GET MY ROLL ON AGAIN!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2006, 05:45 PM~5101131
> *:biggrin:  CANT WAIT GET MY RIDE OUT GET MY ROLL ON AGAIN!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

almost there...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

it will take some time but this bitch will hit 1000.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Whats up skim


----------



## TIDO_50 (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 22 2006, 07:54 AM~5098226
> *For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
> It was a huge success with "Unity".
> To all the winners I apologize for the the prize money being frozen.
> ...



FROZEN----SOUNDS LIKE BULLSHIT TO ME CAUSE IF YOU WERE AN HONEST GUY YOU WOULD HAVE USED THE ENTRY MONEY TO THE WINNERS OR AT LEAST HALF OF THEIR WINNINGS, THAT WAY AT LEAST THEY WOULDN'T HAVE WENT HOME EMPTY HANDED. SORRY DUDE YOU NEED TO PAY THESE PEOPLE AND NOT BLAME OTHERS FOR YOUR MISTAKES YOU TRIED TO DO THAT IN HOUSTON BUT DIDN'T WORK..........I KNEW THAT WAS GOING TO HAPPEN..................


----------



## Harrybird (Mar 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bumper 2 Bumper_@Mar 22 2006, 08:54 AM~5098226
> *For all who attended the Dallas "Bumper 2 Bumper Car Show".
> It was a huge success with "Unity".
> To all the winners I apologize for the the prize money being frozen.
> ...


Hey, Bumper2Bumper when all this stuff went down why you leave the show without telling what was going on??

Who/What scared ya off? And how much cash did ya have on ya?


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

newbies got alot of questions and comments...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

just get cadillac ed up in this bitch :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2006, 06:50 PM~5101912
> *newbies got alot of questions and comments...
> *


forreal huh. didnt the man just say the matter has been resovled the those who won will get the money. :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

990


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz_@Mar 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5101912
> *newbies got alot of questions and comments...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 713ridaz+Mar 22 2006, 07:50 PM~5101912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT FOR 992*


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 01:07 AM~5103591
> *TTT FOR 992
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 23 2006, 01:10 AM~5103603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 01:12 AM~5103611
> *YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

Well I guess he up to it again. I has paid me in cash at the other shows. Thats fucked up. Go to his house in Htown.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghost1_@Mar 23 2006, 01:16 AM~5103632
> *Well I guess he up to it again.  I has paid me in cash at the other shows. Thats fucked up.  Go to his house in Htown.
> *


 :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 23 2006, 12:18 AM~5103637
> *:0
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~1,000~ MUTHAFUCKA!!!
NOW LET'S PUT IT TO AN END, UNLESS Y'ALL WANT TO MAKE IT 2,000?* :biggrin: :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=514204]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:21 AM~5103651
> *:angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

I wanted to be MR 1000 but this 30 second wait [email protected]#@ me :angry:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC+Mar 23 2006, 01:21 AM~5103651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get it now


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:24 AM~5103666
> *I wanted to be MR 1000 but this 30 second wait [email protected]#@ me  :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 12:20 AM~5103649
> *~1,000~ MUTHAFUCKA!!!
> NOW LET'S PUT IT TO AN END, UNLESS Y'ALL WANT TO MAKE IT 2,000? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=514204]
> *


Maybe next year 2007 :angry: Its on


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:24 AM~5103666
> *I wanted to be MR 1000 but this 30 second wait [email protected]#@ me  :angry:
> *


HEY HOMIE I HAD A SECOND WINDOW OPEN FILLED OUT AND JUST WAITING TO BE ADDED. IT WAS EARNED, BELIEVE THAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:27 AM~5103679
> *Maybe next year 2007  :angry:  Its on
> *


NEXT YEAR, I AM MARKING MY CALENDER RIGHT NOW!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC+Mar 23 2006, 01:27 AM~5103679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Clownz!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 12:30 AM~5103692
> *NEXT YEAR, I AM MARKING MY CALENDER RIGHT NOW!!
> *


 If you win you keep her :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:32 AM~5103705
> *  If you win you keep her :0
> *


I'LL TAKE THAT AND RAISE YOU THIS.....
[attachmentid=514226]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

WOW thats nice


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *75caprice*, DIRTYSANCHEZ423, BAYTOWNSLC, REC, 214RIDERZ

WASSUP HOMIE!! :wave:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

it was a decent show. it was cool to see alot of cars in person instead of magazines and websites. i liked the titty bars better though


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

what up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:37 AM~5103725
> *WOW thats nice
> *


SO IS THIS!!
[attachmentid=514232]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

985 to go I give up :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Mar 23 2006, 01:40 AM~5103739
> *what up
> *


CHILLIN, NEEDING TO CRASH AFTER MY ACOMPLISHED MISSION. I WANTED TO SHOW YOU HOW EASY IT WAS TO SAY "WHATS UP" TO A MUTHA FUCKA, SEE YOU IN S.A. 

HEY YOU GOT ANY PICS OF YOUR '75?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:41 AM~5103745
> *985 to go I give up :angry:
> *


PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~1,000~ MUTHAFUCKA!!!
NOW LET'S PUT IT TO AN END, UNLESS Y'ALL WANT TO MAKE IT 2,000?* :biggrin:  :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=514237]
[/b][/quote]


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

You are right only 980 to go


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Mar 23 2006, 01:47 AM~5103766
> *You are right only 980 to go
> *


W3RD!


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

i have some shitty cell phone pics. if the weathers nice tomorrow i might take it out for a ride and get some pics. after seeing all the rides down there and being in the warm weather all i wanted to do is cruise. but its in the 40's up here


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Who posted in: Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow-Dallas, March 19</span>*
Poster Posts 
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>DIRTYSANCHEZ423 78 <<<<POST WHORE!!* :biggrin: 
FORTWORTHAZTEC 72 :biggrin: 
EX214GIRL 61 :biggrin: 
VGP 54 :biggrin: 
D-TOWN ROLLIN 78 54 :biggrin: 
Skim 54 :biggrin: 
VENOM65 53 :biggrin: 
BigTex 42 :biggrin: 
PIMPDICK 37 :biggrin: 
SiLvErReGaL 35 :biggrin: 
/\ /\ /\ *TOP TEN POSTERS* /\ /\ /\
Bumper 2 Bumper 35 
dannysnty 21 
JUST LIKE KANDY 20 
PURPLE PASSION 20 
Blvd Aces Dtown 18 
Homie Styln 17 
POORHISPANIC 16 
UNPREDICTABLESS 16 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 14 
BRICKHOUSE 14 
dallas,tejas 11 
67 Drop 11 
lone star 11 
TEXAS HUSTLE 10 
[name dispute] 10 
ITS ALL A DREAM 10 
radicalkingz 10 
REC 10 
Mr.Ortiz 10 
87 Cutty 9 
HEARTBREAKER 8 
Synbad979 8 
Emperor Goofy 8 
hot$tuff5964 8 
kingpin64 7 
713ridaz 7 
viejitos49 7 
htx_jkr 7 
THE MAJESTICS TX 6 
Girly_Lowrider 6 
prissy1977 6 
Harrybird 6 
texasgold 6 
lil_mama4350 6 
STATION X 5 
low ridin 5 
RIDINDRTY64 5 
impalastyle 4 
lopez_62 4 
latinkustoms4ever 4 
chevylo97 4 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 3 
customcolors 3 
BIRDYLUV 3 
ILLUSIONZ95 3 
Lord Goofy 3 
Calilowridin06 3 
TECHNIQUESTexasOG 3 
bigbearsj 2 
BAYTOWNSLC 2 
TOP DOG '64 2 
75caprice 2 
LOWEREDIMAGE 2 
TIDO_50 2 
josie_p 2 
RALPH_DOGG 1 
BIGSNITCH 1 
houtex64 1 
DJLATIN 1 
1Ace 1 
Milo 1 
ftworth69custom 1 
lil joe 1 
bubbajordon 1 
sic713 1 
ghost1 1 
1usamotorsports.com 1 
Rollin62Impala 1 
ROSCO 1 
rabbit 1 
MR40PLUS7 1 
Bigtyme 1 
mrouija 1 
majestix65 1 
tekbishop 1 
SIXONEFORLIFE 1 
ramon0517 1 
NIX CUSTOMS 1 
1GHETTO DREAMS 1 
PROVOK 1 
hataproof 1 
WHATITDO 1 
screwstone_tx 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YALL FOOLS MUST BE BORED :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Mar 23 2006, 01:54 AM~5103782
> *i have some shitty cell phone pics. if the weathers nice tomorrow i might take it  out for a ride and get some pics. after seeing all the rides down there and being in the warm weather all i wanted to do is cruise. but its in the 40's up here
> *


WHERE YOU FROM?


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

chi town


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

yeah dirty your ride was sitting nice and looking clean. i saw your shout out to the glasshouse fest that was tight. i got some lowering springs off of ebay but havent put them on yet.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice+Mar 23 2006, 02:00 AM~5103793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT KIND OF DROP IS IT? MINE WAS A 2 1/2 AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS TOO. AND I GOT A LOT OF LOVE FOR MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS AROUND THE COUNTRY AND I WANTED TO INCLUDE THEM. GLASSHOUSE OWNERS ARE A TIGHT KNIT FAMILY FOR REAL


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

they said it was a 2" drop. its from some company out of cali. ill probably be down there again in summer.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 22 2006, 11:56 PM~5103784
> *Who posted in: Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow-Dallas, March 19</span>
> Poster Posts
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>DIRTYSANCHEZ423 78 <<<<POST WHORE!! :biggrin:
> ...


DAMN I WAS IN 2ND PLACE!!!! TOP 10 BABY!!!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 23 2006, 09:03 AM~5104540
> *DAMN I WAS IN 2ND PLACE!!!! TOP 10 BABY!!!
> *


Whores :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 23 2006, 08:06 AM~5104553
> *Whores  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## htx_jkr (Aug 19, 2005)

[attachmentid=514435]


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 23 2006, 10:03 AM~5104540
> *DAMN I WAS IN 2ND PLACE!!!! TOP 10 BABY!!!
> *


I'M RIGHT BEHIND YA! :roflmao: :angel:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by htx_jkr_@Mar 23 2006, 09:34 AM~5104648
> *[attachmentid=514435]
> *


Nice .gif !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EX214GIRL_@Mar 23 2006, 07:57 AM~5104764
> *I'M RIGHT BEHIND YA! :roflmao:  :angel:
> *


YOU WILL ALWAYS BEHIND ME!!! HAHAHA J/K! SUP GIRL!


----------



## EX214GIRL (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 23 2006, 11:25 AM~5104907
> *YOU WILL ALWAYS BEHIND ME!!! HAHAHA J/K! SUP GIRL!
> *


:buttkick: wassup! :biggrin:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:15 AM~5105277
> *
> *


Pre-registration is due April 23rd...Visit www.lmpevents.net for more information. Setup is Saturday, May 6th (there will be setup on Sunday if there is still space available)

I think everyone is going to like the Market Hall...but remember parking is not great there!

And it's not on the flyers, but it's $250 for most car entries!


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SiLvErReGaL_@Mar 23 2006, 11:15 AM~5105277
> *
> *


HEY THAT CAR IN THE MIDDLE LOOKS FAMILIAR :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

That's a nice car! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## ghost1 (Nov 4, 2002)

And that show you get cash no rubber checks :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 12:56 AM~5103784
> *Who posted in: Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow-Dallas, March 19</span>
> Poster Posts
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>DIRTYSANCHEZ423 78 <<<<POST WHORE!! :biggrin:
> ...


dam dirty how long did it take you to do that :0


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 23 2006, 09:03 AM~5104540
> *DAMN I WAS IN 2ND PLACE!!!! TOP 10 BABY!!!
> *


WOW........I'm proud of myself I havent been whoring in awhile.....










but then again this isnt OFF TOPIC....so maybe that's why... :dunno:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Mar 23 2006, 12:44 PM~5105786
> *That's a nice car! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2006, 06:47 PM~5107899
> *dam dirty how long did it take you to do that :0
> *


[attachmentid=515053]


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 08:18 PM~5108431
> *:angry: DAMN .GIF WONT WORK!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

i get youre point big dawg :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty+Mar 23 2006, 06:47 PM~5107899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THAT LONG AFTER TWO POTS OF COFFEE!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Mar 23 2006, 08:47 PM~5108596
> *i get youre point big dawg :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*WHAT?!
[attachmentid=515058]
OKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!*
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE PASSION (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 09:52 PM~5108643
> *WHAT?!
> [attachmentid=515058]
> OKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!
> ...


 :banghead: he's a madman :banghead:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP+Mar 21 2006, 10:44 PM~5095928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok...the last of the pics are up. There were about 56 to good to delete, so they were split into two pages named "Misc Pics" under the B2B link, so check them out!

....and done!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 08:48 PM~5108607
> *Who posted in: Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow-Dallas, March 19</span>Poster Posts
> DIRTYSANCHEZ423 78 <<<<POST WHORE!!
> FORTWORTHAZTEC 72
> ...



YOU GOTDAMN DIRTY WHORE!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THE FUNNY PART IS 90% OF THOSE POSTS WERE ALL CLOWNING! ESPECIALLY IN THE ULA KEIST FLOOD PICNIC THREAD! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE PASSION_@Mar 24 2006, 12:33 PM~5112888
> *calm down cash its probably a little punk who aint got anything better to do. :biggrin:
> *


YEA I KNOW YOUR RIGHT .I know hes from del rio and his name is jay justfound that out


----------



## dallastejas (Aug 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 24 2006, 01:36 PM~5113649
> *GET OUT OF HERE WITH THAT BULL SHIT  :buttkick:
> 
> BET YOU WOULDNT COME TO DALLAS AND SAY THAT SHIT.
> ...


Or .


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dallas_@tejas,Mar 24 2006, 04:05 PM~5114219
> *Or .
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chevylo97 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2006, 12:56 AM~5103784
> *Who posted in: Bumper 2 Bumper Carshow-Dallas, March 19</span>
> Poster Posts
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>DIRTYSANCHEZ423 78 <<<<POST WHORE!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 23 2006, 10:58 PM~5109774
> *:uh: THAT ***** JOHN NO VALEN VERGA! MY 44 MAKE SURE ALL HIS KIDS DONT BREATHE!!! :biggrin:
> *


 hiding behind a screen name
:twak:


----------



## SiLvErReGaL (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PIMPDICK_@Mar 23 2006, 11:58 PM~5109774
> *:uh: THAT ***** JOHN NO VALEN VERGA! MY 44 MAKE SURE ALL HIS KIDS DONT BREATHE!!! :biggrin:
> *



HIS NAME SAYS IT ALL...HE'S A DICK :biggrin:


----------



## elJefe'67 (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah. hey you know what to with that dick pimp :guns:


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

DID EVERYONE HEAR THE GOOD NEWS? THE WINNERS FROM THE B2B SHOW GOT PAID YESTERDAY. I GUESS THEY WERE TRUE. THEY KEPT THEIR WORD AND THAT COUNTS FOR ALOT.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 67 Drop (Dec 8, 2005)

THATS WHUT I AM TALKING ABOUT!!!!


----------

